# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Lucid Challenges >  >  Sensei's Sexy Competition

## Sensei

*The competition begins on Monday, August 17th, at 8 PM YOUR time (wherever you are.)
The competition will end on Monday, August 31st, at 8 PM.*

*Rules:*
 Honor system: Be honest and trust others to be honest
 Lucid dreams must be posted in your dream journal on DV with link posted here to count (if you don't want to post it because of sensitive matters or anything like that, then you can PM it to me)
 Dreams must be lucid for Tasks and Goals to count
 Don't abuse the point system. Each competition, we try to add new rules to prevent this from happening. This time, we're making a general "no spamming" rule. Spamming means intentionally finding loopholes and using sneaky tactics to get ahead of other members, rather than earning points the normal ways. If you have a plan and think it might be spamming, PM Sensei or Dreamer to ask. Any points achieved via spamming will be automatically disqualified. Please play fair and remember that this is a casual competition with friends. Encourage others and celebrate their successes as well as your own!
 ::cheers:: 


*TEAMS*

*Advanced League*

*Calvin & Hobbes*
 AnotherDreamer
 ~Dreamer~

*Snoopy & Woodstock*
 dolphin
 Sensei

*Garfield & Jon*
 FryingMan
 PercyLucid

*Intermediate League*

*Lions*
 cooleymd
 Higat
 KestrelKat
 livingthedream
 spellbee2
 Sydney

*Tigers*
 Elcifer
 ExothermReacton
 LouaiB
 MrPriority
 Samael

*Bears*
 imazu
 Nightfeather
 OneUp
 PKJacker
 RelaxAndDream
 tblanco

*Beginner League*

*Fire*
 CursedSeraphim
 JoannaB
 StaySharp

*Ice*
 EbbTide000
 Pickman
 Zachlew


*POINTS*


*Induction and Recall*

In order for you to get points for an LD, you need to write it in your DJ on DV and post the link here.

 Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - *½ point*
_If you think more than 2 fragments are from the same dream, count them as 1 Full Dream instead._

 Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - *1 point*

 First DILD of the Night - *10 points*
 Subsequent DILDs - *5 points*

 First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
 Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
_Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_

 Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points*
_Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_

 WBTB (success or failure) - *2 points* (Only counts once per night)


*Dream Control Tasks*

Unlimited points for Dream Control!
Each task can be completed once per dream/chain.
Advanced versions of tasks earn points _instead_ of basic versions, not in addition.

*Basic Tasks*

 Reality Check / Stabilization - *1 point*

 Interact with a Dream Character - *2 points* 

 Practice a Waking Life Hobby _(Beginner & Intermediate Leagues Only)_ - *5 points*

 Ask for Advice _(Beginner & Intermediate Leagues Only)_ - *5 points* (eg. ask a DC or electronic device)

 Eat Something - *5 points*

 Use an Electronic Device - *5 points* (doesn't have to work, just try)

 Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - *5 points* (eg. car, phone, watch, glasses, pen)

 Fly - *5 points*

 Telekinesis - *5 points*

 Super Strength - *5 points*

 Super Speed - *5 points*

 Gain Invulnerability - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. jump off a cliff)

 Basic Summoning - *5 points* (eg. summoning from pocket / making someone appear from behind you / around the corner.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime_

 Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - *5 points* (eg. look away and back to make something/someone disappear)

 Object/DC Changing - *5 points* (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime_

 Push your hand through a solid object - *5 points* (note: 'pushing finger through hand' RC does not count)

 Partial Transformation - *5 points*

 Invisibility - *5 points* (must test to prove, eg. look at your body or sneak past someone undetected)

 Change Gravity - *5 points* (doesn't have to be for everything, at least one object)

 DC Manipulation / Mind Control - *5 points*

 Unspecified Dream Control (any powers not listed here) - *5 points*


*Advanced Tasks*

 Teleport - *10 points*

 Element Manipulation - *10 points* 

 Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - *10 points* (eg. the wall, keep your eyes open)

 Advanced Flying - *10 points* (flying at high speed / into space)

 Advanced Summoning - *10 points* (make something/someone appear right in your direct view / summon something larger than human-size)
_+5 points if it is a fictional character from a book/movie/TV show/anime_

 Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - *10 points* (make something/someone disappear right in your direct view / unsummon something larger than human-size)

 Mass Telekinesis - *10 points* (use telekinesis on 5+ objects at the same time, or one enormous object - something that can't be lifted in waking life)

 Advanced Object/DC Changing - *10 points* (change enormous object/DC into different object/DC, or many objects/DCs at the same time)

 Time Control - *10 points* (speeding up/slowing down/stopping time intentionally)

 Full Transformation - *10 points*


*DreamViews Extra Tasks*

Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition (ie. a maximum of 5 tasks of the month and 7 tasks of the year).
You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
Tasks include:

 Task of the Month (August 2015) - *15 points/task*

 Task of the Year (2015) - *20 points/task*


*Challenge Tasks*

There will be one Challenge Task each week.
Beginner League can complete these tasks at any time during the competition; Intermediate and Advanced Leagues must complete them during the assigned week.
The second task will be announced at the end of Week 1. 
Points for each challenge can only be claimed once.

 *Week 1 Challenge - 20 points* (Expired)

*Beginner League:* Open the opposite sex's restroom door.

*Intermediate League:* Visit a house in your neighbourhood that you have often seen, but have never been inside.

*Advanced Leauge:* Teleport to a place that you have seen, but never been, in waking life (real or fictional).

 *Week 2 Challenge - 20 points*

*Beginner League:* Make an inanimate object talk to you. (Does not have to move.)

*Intermediate League:* Make an inanimate object move by itself.

*Advanced Leauge:* Completely bring to life an inanimate object, and ask it what its life's purpose is.


*Three-Step Tasks*

Choose 3 different Dream Control Tasks from the list above, excluding RC/Stabilization.

*Beginner League:* Pick any of the Dream Control Tasks

*Intermediate League:* Last task must be an Advanced Dream Control Task

*Advanced League:* All 3 must be Advanced Dream Control Tasks

Tasks must be completed in order.
Multiple tasks can be completed in one dream, but they can also be completed in separate dreams.
You may change tasks at any time, even if you are on task 2 or 3, as long as your updated task choices are posted before the night you complete them.
If you choose to include an Unspecified Dream Control task, describe your task here in advance.
In addition to receiving points for the Dream Control task, you will also receive bonus points:

 Complete first chosen task - *5 points*

 Complete second chosen task - *10 points*

 Complete third chosen task - *15 points*

*NEW:* If you complete all 3 tasks during the first week, you may pick 3 more tasks to complete in Week 2. The same difficulty requirements from above apply.


*Team Tasks*

Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

 Meet a teammate - *7 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Meet another teammate in the same dream/chain - *3 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Show your teammate a previous dream (in-dream)* - *10 points*

 Have a teammate take you somewhere from a previous dream of theirs* - *10 points*

 Have a teammate teach you something* - *10 points*

*Enemy Tasks*

Enemies are opposition members from your own league.
Asterisks* indicate that points can only be claimed for these tasks once during the competition.

 Meet an enemy - *5 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Meet another enemy in the same dream/chain - *3 points* (once per dream/chain)

 Fight an enemy* - *10 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

 Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s)* - *20 points* (*+10 points* if it is a pillow fight)

 Convert your enemy to an ally* - *10 points* (enemy must start out hostile)

 Convert multiple enemies to allies in the same dream/chain* *20 points* (enemies must start out hostile)


*Personal Goals*

Choose your own goals to complete in a lucid dream. 
Unlimited additional goals can be selected, but only ONE per night can be claimed for points.
Goals must be different from other tasks in the competition, eg. "telekinesis" is not acceptable. More specific/unique versions may be okay, eg. "use telekinesis on a DC" - ask if you're not sure whether it's too similar to another task.
Goals must require some degree of thought, not just things you might accidentally do in a dream anyway.
You can find some ideas in the Lucid Dares thread under "Anyone Dares".
Post your intended goals in this thread (wrap in spoilers if the list is long). Goals will only be awarded points if they are posted in advance.

 Complete a NEW Personal Goal - *15 points* (something that you have never done before in a lucid dream.)

 Complete an OLD Personal Goal - *10 points* (something that you have already done in any previous lucid dream, including outside of the competition.)


*Dream Journal Points*

Points will be awarded at the end of the competition for posting comments in other contestants' Dream Journals. Only DJ entries containing dreams from the competition are included.
Only one comment per DJ entry will earn points (a conversation on the same entry will still count as one.)

 *1 point* will be awarded for every *3 DJ comments.*

Add these up for yourself as you go. If you don't understand, I can walk you through it.

This is just a little kick to get people posting in Dream Journals. I feel a lot better about writing in a DJ knowing that people are going to read and comment on it; I am sure others feel like I do. It isn't worth many points because this is a dreaming competition, but it could add a few bonus points to your final score.
When posting comments in a DJ, it is helpful to "like" the entry so that the member will get a notification on DV. You should also "like" any comments on your DJ when you read/respond to them, so that people know you have seen it.
Make sure you read the dreams so you can make a comment with some substance (more than a quick one-word comment.)

*Now what?*

*Post your task choices for the following:*
- Three-Step Tasks
- Personal Goals

Keep track of your nightly scores and post your updates/subtotals here when you can.

Have fun everyone, and good luck!  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Cool, looking forward to this.
My three step tasks:
1. Basic Summon something edible (preferably chocolate)
2. Eat it
3. Partially transform into a dragon

My personal goal:
Visit the Taj Mahal in a lucid

All of these goals I have had for a while an yet have not done yet, so it is time. :-)

----------


## PercyLucid

Dreamer and AnotherDreamer in the same team, why I am not surprised haha.

No aiding each other with WILDS, etc, don´t cheat haha  ::D:  

So here comes my stuff:

*- Three-Step Tasks*

Teleport
Advance Flying
Advanced summoning

*- Personal Goals*

Just a few for now:
Fly to the sun (I always had a hard time with this)
Wormholes
Travel inside a DC (inside the arteries, etc
Fusion with Vegeta.

Edit: I am not doing a chain of WILDS again in one night... it was waaaaaaaay too draining for me and it ended up being useless (AnotherDreamer failed to score points on the last night, so I would´t need that insanity. I have other tactics that involve nothing with spamming this time and if it works, is gonna produce a lot of good dreams.

FryingMan and I gonna kick your butts  ::D: 

Remember, Garfield here is psychic (probably most of you, especially upper league knew already)

----------


## dolphin

*Go Snoopy and Woodstock!*

*3 step tasks*
-Teleport
-Advanced Summoning
-Advanced Unsummoning*Personal goals*
*NEW*-Ride a dolphin while it's jumping out of the water
*OLD*-Partially transform into dolphin
*NEW*-Fully transform into dolphin
*OLD*-Teleport using toilet
*NEW*-Call Sensei on the phone*OLD*-Summon a dinosaur

----------


## cooleymd

[review for spam, if you find spam new dream goal will be to find you and feed spam]

My plan (eyes new bottle of 1.2Grams Melatonin, and bottle of 3Grams of 5HTP)
each night (except monday 24th when I don't plan to actaully sleep, hopefully I'll get rem rebound)
I will take 200mg of 5HTP then attempt to sleep for 3hrs exactly  :smiley:  and wake up from a dream / dream segment
then take 75Mg B6 and initially 30+mg Melatonin, then attempt go back to sleep (if I never succeed is that still WBTB?)
using the dream counting method "one I'm dreaming two I'm dreaming ... nine I'm dreaming (repeat) one I'm dreaming"
all the while trying to implant impossible events as dream intention
then each cycle I will attempt to wake from dream fragments luicd dreams and add more Melatonin
finally awakening on week days at 5:20ish to tally up points 

plan to count any dreams on awakening as one dream unless it is less than 1 minutes or totaly pointless, but hope 
to wake up at least 3 times per night maybe even 5 times
plan to count as one lucid only if become lucid multiple times in same cycle(unless wake up), but add up all the lucidity time together  :smiley: 
like 90 seconds + 30 seconds in void + 60 seconds + lose lucidity still equal 3 minutes and if I then false awaken and am lucid again I will count the extra time in, only if I wake up and DILD then count that way

on weekends I plan to sleep as much as possible perhaps taking 5HTP 3 or 4 times during the weekend and attempting to sleep from FridayNight-MondayMorning as much as as 4 nights worth  :smiley:  Ie awake from like 12-18 cycles likely racking up at least one lucid dream and a dozen more non lucid ones

by day I will reality check occasionally or often and try to remember tasks as I do

I also may use a fake EILD device, I'll go to sleep with like a broken watch on my ankle and envision myself during intention setting asking what time is it, then imagining looking at my ankle and reading the words "its dream time" that way when I fall asleep I'll likely find myself wearing a watch on my leg and wonder what time it is  :smiley:  'lucid time'

Three step task

1) summonation (draw light saber) 
2) activate (light saber an electrical equivalent device, 'hey its got buttons')
x) chop down tree or lamp post or some such 
   (if its a tree check for tree rings  :smiley:  
   (if its a lamp post hope candy pours out like a pinyata)
3) mass teleportation (force push the tree / pole / whatever at least several meters)
   (not good if it just rolls down a hill) 

if I can't summon light saber then i'll substitute phaser, distruptor, or electric chain saw  of course


------
Personal tasls
flip coin that lands on edge (on a flat level surface)

flip Quarter Nickle and Dime and land 'snoman' all coins on edge in same plane stacked vertically like a snowman

flip 5 coins of same size and land a pyramid, all coins on edge in same plane stacked like a pyramid

flip Zero coins and land one anyway (hopefully a solid gold coin on edge)

summon/tranform a cloud into shape like teddy bear or bunny ducky etc.

cause a DC to become pregnant and give birth thru transformation

make bird fly in weird formations like circle, square, sphere or box kite  :smiley: 

Draw a light saber (points removed (not additional) if part of 3 step task)

Smack DC with my maglite 6D

----------


## Higat

I'm so much more exited about this than I should be  :tongue2: 

3 step tasks: 
-Mass telekinesis
-Ask for advice
-Teleportation

Personal goals:
-Have a long-ish, meaningful conversations with a DC (and remember it  :tongue2: )
-Meet the personification of any negative aspects of my personality. Try and change them and see what happens IWL. 
Both are new  :smiley: 

*Go Lions !
*
Edit: so the dreams from Sunday night (tonight) count towards to comp right ?

----------


## Samael

Sensei, do you need to be fully lucid to earn points?





> Draw a light saber



I challenge you to a lightsaber fight, cooleymd.

--- 

*3 step task:*
Reality check
Element Manipulation (Fire)
Teleportation

*Personal Goals (Old):*
Get into a lightsaber fight
Continue the plot of a dream from a previous night
Solve a conflict with a DC without getting into a fight with them (trickery/blackmail/outmaneuvering them is OK)

*Personal Goals (New):*
Find the DC who has since stolen (stolen back?) the key to "all doors in the dreamworld." The key never stays in one set of hands for long.

----------


## Elcifer

What counts as teleportation? Would say, walking through a door to a different destination count?

*3 Step Tasks:*
a) fly
b) perform a waking life hobby
c) mass telekinesis

*Personal Goals:*
- materialize and examine a weapon in detail
- do a standing backflip
- fly to space
- dive to the depths of an ocean

----------


## imazu

Yay! So excited  ::alien:: 

*Three-Step Tasks:*
1. Fly
2. Interact w/ DC
3. Advanced Fly

*Personal Tasks:*
_NEW_
- Fly deep into space (SCARY)
- Dive deep into a large body of water (SCARY)
- Smoke marijuana~
- Partially or fully transform into any animal

I don't have any OLD tasks I'd like to redo really...

----------


## KestrelKat

YASSSS to the team names for the middle league!!  GO LIONS.  We got this.  I'll be posting my prepared stuff tomorrow after I've had a chance to sleep haha!

----------


## OneUp

Three Step Tasks:
1. Super Speed
2. Use an ordinary object to preform Dream Control
3. Time Control

Personal Tasks:
-Create an Underwater City
-Fly my own Spaceship onto another planet
-Become my own superhero

I'll post the other Personal Tasks after I complete these.

Yoooo this is gonna be dope af. I'm coming for you Lions and Tigers.  ::fuckyeah::

----------


## spellbee2

I had a lucid during my nap today. Unfortunately, it was at 6pm, so it doesn't count... But I'm excited to get started.

*3-Step Tasks*
Super Speed
Flying
Teleport

*Personal Tasks*
*NEW* Wear an Iron Man suit and fly around/blow stuff up.
*NEW* Transform into a bee (spelling is optional).
*NEW* Fall from a great height and hit the ground at full speed.
*NEW* ~Dreamer~'s dare: Ask a DC to give you an acronym and use your lexical skills in-dream.
*NEW* Wield a sword and fight a DC.
*NEW* Stop time, reposition DCs into a strange pose, and resume time.
*NEW* Become a ghost and possess a DC's body.
*NEW* Get in a car and play a real-life game of Rocket League.
Clone yourself.
Run at super speed through a Sonic the Hedgehog level.

Oh, and as much as I hate Detroit.... *GO LIONS!*

----------


## LouaiB

3 step task:
_Basic summoning.
_interact with DC.
_Advanced object/DC changing.

Personal:
_Perform at a huge concert (DJ)
_Draw an anime girl and see her form in front of me and become alive (bizarre O.o)
_Intercourse
_Go to a hot spring (use it obviously)

These are all new LD tasks I have never done before in a LD.

Sry i'm so straight forward, I just woke up :p

----------


## livingthedream

3 step tasks 

-- Ask for Advice
-- Change Gravity
-- Use an Electronic Device

Personal
- walk through a door/mirror to a new dream scene
- go on an adventure with random DCs to see where they take me 
- fly to space and land on the moon
- swim underwater and open a door at the bottom of the ocean to find my way to atlantis
Looking forward to this competition, hopefully I have some LDs soon!

----------


## PercyLucid

> Edit: so the dreams from Sunday night (tonight) count towards to comp right ?



Nope... Competition stats Monday at 8pm YOUR TIME. Last night dreams wont count. I had a nice flight through space last night, knowing it would not count, I spent the whole lucid just flying haha.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Go Snoopy and Woodstock!



The comic strip team theme was inspired by your love of Peanuts, hope you like it!  ::D: 





> [review for spam, if you find spam new dream goal will be to find you and feed spam]



LOL @ your dream goal.  :tongue2: 
-Supplements are fine.
-Multiple WBTBs are fine. 1xWBTB can be claimed for points each night, whether or not it leads to a LD.
-Planned awakenings/alarms and different sleep cycles are fine if it's part of your induction technique. What we don't want is people intentionally waking themselves up from dreams momentarily to cash in on the extra points for another WILD/DEILD.
-Full dreams should be dreams where you remember the bulk of the plot/events. Fragments are smaller disconnected segments that you can't fit into a full dream story, eg. you remember a location/DC/event but not the context of the surrounding dream. I would say _dreamlets_ don't count for points, ie. HI, random thoughts and images as you're falling asleep before a dream has fully formed.
-You don't need to record dream time in seconds/minutes, just whether or not you became lucid. But yes, if you recover from the void without waking up, that would be the same dream. If you wake up by accident and DEILD back in, you can count points for DEILD.
Hope that helps!





> so the dreams from Sunday night (tonight) count towards to comp right ?







> I had a lucid during my nap today. Unfortunately, it was at 6pm, so it doesn't count...



As Percy said above, the competition starts on _Monday_ at 8 PM, so only dreams from Monday night onwards are included in the comp. I'm gonna make that bigger in the OP so people don't miss it.  :smiley: 





> Sensei, do you need to be fully lucid to earn points?



Any dream where you know you're dreaming counts as lucid.





> What counts as teleportation? Would say, walking through a door to a different destination count?



As long as you're travelling from Point A to Point B without having to take the full route, that counts as teleportation. So using a door as a portal is fine. Obviously just walking out of your bedroom door into your hallway wouldn't be teleportation.  :tongue2:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Personal Tasks (all new)*:
Explore my house that is me
Melt together with Dreamer (I think that this is new, I remember trying it before but I don’t think that I’ve actually ever done it successfully)
Paint in the sky with my hands
Go flying with the pooches
Ride a luck dragon
Teleport to Mount Olympus

*3-Step Tasks*:
Mass Telekinesis
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing
Teleport

This is really exciting, I can't wait to have some awesome and super fun lucid dreams. Good luck everybody!  ::santa::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Yay i am so excited! Hope for a nice competition  ::D: 

some questions: 
-how to summon an enemy or a friend when i never saw them before? like i would imagine one of you guys?
-



> Edit: so the dreams from Sunday night (tonight) count towards to comp right ?



--> would be awesome because i had like the best lucid so far this night (night from sunday to monday)! DJ entry i will do (the first one, THAT good was the dream)  :wink2: 

my goals and tasks i will post later on when i am home  :smiley:

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> How to summon an enemy or a friend when i never saw them before? like i would imagine one of you guys?



I would imagine that your enemy or friend could look like anything, as long as they have their character/personality it should count.  :smiley:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> -how to summon an enemy or a friend when i never saw them before? like i would imagine one of you guys?



Yep, like AnotherDreamer said, you just have to recognise them as that person's character.
I put you in the same team as Nightfeather since you're dream buddies, so if you want an easier way to imagine a teammate, you could each describe what you look like via PM or even send a photo if you're comfortable.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

How about L-DEILD? It should be valid, it is my personal technique.

Out from a crappy lucid dream, perform L-DEILD forcing awakening. Maybe one per night? Not farming but one at least should be fine (per night)

----------


## AnotherDreamer

Yeah, photos are good if you're comfortable, and you can also do voice recordings if you want to be serious so that you can know what they sound like as well.  :Cheeky:

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Contestants, please read:*

I have changed the wording of the DV Extra Tasks section to clarify which tasks can be completed in the same dream.
Eg. 2 tasks of the month + 1 task of the year in the same dream is fine, but multiple tasks of the year can't be completed in the same dream.
This is the updated version:





> *DreamViews Extra Tasks*
> 
> Each unique task can only be completed once during the competition (ie. a maximum of 5 tasks of the month and 7 tasks of the year).
> You can complete more than one Task of the Month per dream. As per official Task of the Year rules, those tasks must be completed in separate dreams to count.
> Tasks include:
> 
> • Task of the Month (August 2015) - *15 points/task*
> 
> • Task of the Year (2015) - *20 points/task*




---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------






> How about L-DEILD? It should be valid, it is my personal technique.
> 
> Out from a crappy lucid dream, perform L-DEILD forcing awakening. Maybe one per night? Not farming but one at least should be fine (per night)



If you're waking yourself up on purpose with the intention of returning to a LD straight away, I would consider that to be a stabilisation technique within the same dream, rather than actually inducing a separate dream.
Points are awarded for DEILDs after accidental awakenings (as defined in the OP) because it's "saving a dream" rather than doing it on purpose.
Those are my personal thoughts, I will have to get Sensei's opinion on that one. I don't think we want to add any extra points at this stage though, but it can be suggested for a future competition.

----------


## cooleymd

> -Supplements are fine.
> -Multiple WBTBs are fine. 1xWBTB can be claimed for points each night, whether or not it leads to a LD.
> -Planned awakenings and different sleep cycles are fine if it's part of your induction technique. What we don't want is people intentionally waking themselves up from dreams momentarily to cash in on the extra points for another WILD/DEILD.
> -Full dreams should be dreams where you remember the bulk of the plot/events. Fragments are smaller disconnected segments that you can't fit into a full dream story, eg. you remember a location/DC/event but not the context of the surrounding dream. I would say _dreamlets_ don't count for points, ie. HI, random thoughts and images as you're falling asleep before a dream has fully formed.
> -You don't need to record dream time in seconds/minutes, just whether or not you became lucid. But yes, if you recover from the void without waking up, that would be the same dream. If you wake up by accident and DEILD back in, you can count points for DEILD.
> Hope that helps!
> ...



While I have attempted lucid dream suicide 2x but I was only trying to enter the void  :smiley: 
have only ever succeeded at DEILD 1x so I doubt I'd try that

I just woke from a dream where I paid and had to get a stamp on my hand, I already had one on there from the previous day, then I had to look at them several times, also I  was required to wear a coat and hat because I had no shirt on, but while looking for a coat that fit I looked and saw I was wearing one, I pointed it out to the DCs but didn't point out to myself that it just magically appeared, woke up while picking out a hat.  Doesn't bode well for self awareness  :smiley:

----------


## ExothermReacton

Great! Getting ready for this and hope we all enjoy that competition.
*
Three-step-task
*
1. Gain Invulnerability
2. Change Gravity
3. Element manipulation(Water is my best so far but I might change my mind)

*Personal goals*
NEW Find an abandoned cave/ruin/etc. and raid it for treasures alone or with my team mates
NEW Be a criminal and raise my bounty by any means(bank heist, destruction etc.)
NEW Conquer that beautiful tower I tried to take over in one of my non-lucids(It ended up in me and all the other troops wandering into prison. We got out though.)
NEW Dive as deep as I can into the ocean and leave a mark on the ground
OLD Turn the world upside down
OLD Manipulate the day time fluently(Like you can see the sun wandering around the sky, shadows changing shape etc.)

That should be enough for two weeks. ::D: 

Let's get this going Tigers! WOOHOO!!!

----------


## Higat

> Nope... Competition stats Monday at 8pm YOUR TIME. Last night dreams wont count. I had a nice flight through space last night, knowing it would not count, I spent the whole lucid just flying haha.



Lol, my bad I can't read apparently  ::lol:: 
Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## Zachlew

*Three Step Tasks*
Summon smart phone like device from pocket - Basic Summoning - 5 pointsTurn on dream phone - Use an Electronic Device - 5 pointsAsk dream google for advice: Ok, dream google, directions to dream guide. -Ask for Advice - 5 points 
*
New Personal Goals*
Create a portalMeet and question dream guideTravel through solar system, the milky way, or different galaxyTravel to some places in past dreams

----------


## LouaiB

Can I add another Personal Task? 

_Talking to my DG.

Should I edit my previous post and add this bit?

----------


## MrPriority

Whoop woop, let's do this! I need to get back into shape.

*Three step task*
Fly
Ask for advice
Element manipulation

I'm not really sure how my dreaming is gonna go these 2 weeks, so I might adjust these based on that.

*Personal goals*
*OLD* Dive into water, swim down and describe the feeling.
*NEW* Sit down, take a deep breath and meditate inside the dream.
[Edit: *NEW* Prove to LouaiB that Taiga is a tiger.]

Ok then. Time to get hyped!
*Starts slapping himself in the face* ROOaarr, go tigers!

----------


## LouaiB

@Mr. Priority Technically she's a Palmtop Tiger, so you're disqualified  ::lol:: 

Also I have a question:
If I had a LD and started a goal, but then half away lost lucidity and continued the goal and finished it, would it still count? Like, do I have to be lucid completely? Cuz i lose lucidity lots of times mid-goal cuz i get focused on the task too much.

----------


## dolphin

5 NLDs-5 points

competition total-5 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> 5 NLDs-5 points
> 
> competition total-5 points



 ::D:  How'd you do that? I thought the competition hadn't started yet.

----------


## MrPriority

> @Mr. Priority Technically she's a Palmtop Tiger, so you're disqualified



Oi oi. Bengal tiger, siberian tiger, palmtop tiger. They're all tigers.  ::chuckle::  You are my team-mate! You are supposed to back me up here! :Cheeky: 

Guess I will have to prove it to you in my lucid dream!
*Goes and adds a new personal goal*

----------


## dolphin

Ooooops! I was a little antsy to get started I guess!  ::lol:: 

Scoring correction:-5 points
competition total:0 points

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*3-Step Task:*
1. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
2. Element Manipulation
3. Advanced Flying

*Personal Goal:*
NEW - Slow dance with AnotherDreamer (I find dancing terribly embarrassing so I'm challenging myself!)  :tongue2: 
I'll post more goals tomorrow but I'm heading to bed now for Night #1!  :poof:

----------


## FryingMan

Woohoo!   I'm exhausted from running around taking tours but I've had one LD already on vacation and had a bunch of FAs last night (including one where I told ~Dreamer~ about all the prior FAs), including one "demonic tickling" SP/FA weird thing and one (fake?) paralysis episode, bizarre!

3-step:
1. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object
2. Mass TK
3. Element manipulation

Personal goals: 
NEW: teleport without going through the void
NEW: sexy-time to completion
NEW: call someone on an Amber "trump"
NEW: teleport via trump (stepping through to person talking on the other side)
NEW: visit Amber 
NEW: visit The Courts of Chaos
NEW: summon a *completely accurate* (looks, sounds, really cuts things) working lightsaber
NEW: visit my "lucid lab"
NEW: get a good, long (15+ seconds) solid look at a hot, naked DC
NEW: make out for 10 seconds while keeping the dream stable
NEW: dance with a DC
NEW: shoot powerful laser beams from my fingers
NEW: give a DC a massage
NEW: get a massage from a DC
NEW: fly with a DC
NEW: fly to the top of the Golden Gate bridge
NEW: As Super Fantastic Man: punish rude drivers and smokers

*Question*: I assume that doing "one thing" can only be counted in one category?   Like a personal goal that also is a 3-step, you have to choose which single category to score it in, right?

----------


## LouaiB

I like your PGs Fryingman, I like 'em a lot!!!  ::D: 

I must add one of those to mine lol:

All of mine are now:
_Perform at a concert (DJ).
_Draw anime girl and make it come to life.
_Intercourse.
_Talking to my DG
_Getting a massage from a cute anime girl.

Yea I love anime  ::rolleyes::

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*3-Step Task:*
1. Fly 
2. Eat something
3. Fully Phase through Big Solid Object

*Personal Goals:*
-Fly to the moon
-look into a mirror for some time, what do you see?
-Teleport through/with a mirror 
-Teleport with spinning
-Put on some glasses. what changes?
-ask a DC what his/her favorite Dream is.
-take something out of my pocket and morph it into something else

all new goals for me 

think thats enough. i hope i will break some of my own mental boundaries here  :smiley: 

too bad last night don´t count but i thought so until Higat asked and hope flamed up  :wink2: 
so i will have to repeat it these days, we will see, i am excited like a little child...

----------


## Sensei

*EVERYONE*
~Dreamer~'s word is as good as mine in this comp BTW, so if she answers a question instead of me, then consider it answered.  :tongue2: 

I also don't mind as much conversation as you guys want in this thread. Keep talking, bantering, and encouraging each other. Let's make this the sexiest competition ever!!!

Check out all the personal tasks and everything and please don't forget to post in DJs as we go! Especially teammates!


*
First three step task*
Teleportation
Time control
element manipulation

*Personal tasks*
*OLD*
Use a start menu that I have used in the past
go to sleep in a lucid dream

*NEW*
Take an item out of the start menu
go to sleep 4 times in a lucid dream (max is 3 right now)
eat a cotton candy muffin





> Ooooops! I was a little antsy to get started I guess! 
> 
> Scoring correction:-5 points
> competition total:0 points



dolpin is secretly happy that a non lucid night got cut out of the comp.  :tongue2: 





> @Mr. Priority Technically she's a Palmtop Tiger, so you're disqualified 
> 
> Also I have a question:
> If I had a LD and started a goal, but then half away lost lucidity and continued the goal and finished it, would it still count? Like, do I have to be lucid completely? Cuz i lose lucidity lots of times mid-goal cuz i get focused on the task too much.



I think that this would count as lucidly doing the goal, since you completed it because you were lucid. However, I would recommend repeating "I'm dreaming" while in a dream so that you don't lose lucidity due to other things. Saying it out loud and keeping this mindset can push your LDs to another level. 




> Can I add another Personal Task? 
> 
> _Talking to my DG.
> 
> Should I edit my previous post and add this bit?



You can if you need to. Personal tasks can be added to at any time, but you don't need to add them all together. As long as they are in the comp task before they are completed in the comp, they will count. 





> If you're waking yourself up on purpose with the intention of returning to a LD straight away, I would consider that to be a stabilisation technique within the same dream, rather than actually inducing a separate dream.
> Points are awarded for DEILDs after accidental awakenings (as defined in the OP) because it's "saving a dream" rather than doing it on purpose.
> Those are my personal thoughts, I will have to get Sensei's opinion on that one. I don't think we want to add any extra points at this stage though, but it can be suggested for a future competition.



Yes, I would agree with dreamer on this that it isn't a separate dream, but I think that it would actually qualify more as a DEILD (or chain) rather than "stabilize". Since it is easier for you to do from after a LD and you yourself call it "L-DEILD" then I think that it should be qualified as such. That being said, I will have to make sure and look through my techs and make sure that I don't count it as something else if I wake up and then DEILD back a couple minutes later. 





> *Go Snoopy and Woodstock!*
> [CENTER]
> 
> Call Sensei on the phone



I see you took the advice of the dares! Let's kick butt!!!





> Fusion with Vegeta.



I had a dream about Vegeta last night. I wasn't lucid and I almost fought him. That would have been even more awesome! lol.

----------


## tblanco

*3 step task*

1. Stabalize
2. Fly
3. Teleport

*Personal Goals*

NEW: I've been building dream settings that i want to do work/fun in and one of my goals is to visit these places.
I have a room with a door, window, tv, bed and fridge. 
I have a grove with a lotus tree, bag, bench and door frame
I'm building a comedy club with a stage and an audience

New: I want to eat a hamburger 
Old: I want to talk to people in my dreams
New: I want to have a battle.
Old: I want to smoke an herb that makes the world more crisp and clear

----------


## Sensei

> *Question*: I assume that doing "one thing" can only be counted in one category?   Like a personal goal that also is a 3-step, you have to choose which single category to score it in, right?



Oops, missed this. Goals stack like so:
I want to fall asleep in a dream as a personal goal, so I put teleport as my first of the 3 step task as well. So lets say I fall asleep in a dream. 
teleport 10 points
3 step 5 points
old personal task 10 points
total = 25 points
We are trying to get people points for planning out and achieving dream goals, so 3 steps and personal are stackable, but remember that each of them have their own individual restrictions to assure people don't go crazy with this, while still getting awesome points for this.





> *Personal Goals*
> 
> I've been building dream settings that i want to do work/fun in and one of my goals is to visit these places.
> 
> I have a room with a door, window, tv, bed and fridge. 
> I have a grove with a lotus tree, bag, bench and door frame
> I'm building a comedy club with a stage and an audience
> 
> I want to eat a hamburger in my lucid dreams. 
> ...



I am a little confused about the first 3 goals. could you put old and new and what you are planning with the old?

----------


## PercyLucid

I might post my dreams in voice recording files and upload the link in my DJ... hope that is okay. Along with that, an itemized point count. That will help with business hehe. Don´t worry, it won´t be my asleep job, I like to take notes in my DJ, but when I read the notes in the morning might record the dream in voice.

Is it okay? Some of my dreams are super long and takes forever to write down. (reason why I haven´t been updating my DJ) lol.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

three-step tasks:
- summon a DC
- interact with a DC
- practice playing the piano

a few personal tasks:
- visit a location from any sort of fiction interesting to me such as Aincrad out of SAO, Azeroth, a planet out of Star Wars, Hoggwarts and so forth
- see what I find when I try to locate my "dream guide"
- try to change sex as realistically as possible
- ride a motorbike

----------


## Nightfeather

3-Step-Tasks:
1. Fly
2. Summon
3. Teleportation 

Personal Tasks (new)
- climb through a mirror
- transform into a feline
- get a niecely wrapped present from a DC

not sure about this one, so I put this under "old":
-drop from a height (higher than sane in WL)

----------


## Sensei

> three-step tasks:
> 
> a few personal tasks:
> - visit a location from any sort of fiction interesting to my such as Aincrad out of SAO, Azeroth, a planet out of Star Wars, Hoggwarts and so forth.



I went to aincrad, Hogwarts, Coruscant, Hyrule, Narnia, and quite a few other awesome places. I would so recommend this as an awesome dream goal. Very fun to achieve many times over.

----------


## Pickman

I had the first lucid in ages last night - if only I could have saved it for tonight.

Three Step Tasks:
Interact with DC
Ask for advice
Eat Something

Personal Task:
NEW:  Go swimming (never done this, always been curious)

----------


## cooleymd

> Ooooops! I was a little antsy to get started I guess! 
> 
> Scoring correction:-5 points
> competition total:0 points



I started at 6pm  :smiley:  took 200mg 5HTP but I'm not dumb enough to go to sleep before 8PM  :smiley: 


btw all the goals I listed are NEW
(I have drawn a maglite but never smacked a DC with it  :smiley: 

edited at 8:00+ its time to begin  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

1 non lucid dream...

1 point!

----------


## KestrelKat

My Three Step:

1.  Eat Something (things in dreams always taste so good)
2.  Advanced Flying
3.  Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing (I've never tried this... I want to challenge myself!)


Personal Tasks:
(NEW) Meet my DG.
(NEW) Build a mountain landscape.
(NEW) Find Zukin and ask her to lead me to her sleeping body, try to wake her.
(NEW) See myself one year from now.
(NEW) Speak with my subconscious self.
(NEW) Take a trip in the TARDIS.
(NEW) Take a trip on the Star Ship Enterprise.
(NEW) Explore a cave/underwater
(NEW) Ask DCs what they do to RC.
(OLD) Talk to the Face. (NEW) Find out who the Face really is.



Happy dreaming, friends!

----------


## PercyLucid

> I started at 6pm  took 200mg 5HTP but I'm not dumb enough to go to sleep before 8PM 
> 
> 
> btw all the goals I listed are NEW
> (I have drawn a maglite but never smacked a DC with it 
> 
> edited at 8:00+ its time to begin



You shouldn't do that... sure 5-HTP is easy to buy, you it is easy to overdose with that... And the problem with those pills is that the serotonin will flow freely through your blood stream (reason why people with high blood pressure should avoid it.) So I think that you should only take one pill a day...

I recommend you all browse for Serotonin Syndrome before you want to boost your Serotonin, especially if you are tempted to mix drugs and/or herbs..

----------


## LouaiB

Day 1:
7 Dreams: 7 points
3 Fragments: 1.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/loua...p-day-1-69109/

wbtb: 2 pts

Total this night: 10.5 points

COMP TOTAL: 10.5 PT

----------


## JoannaB

Day 1: Failed WBTB 2pts + 2 fragments 1pt = 3pts total day 1

 COMP TOTAL: 3 points

----------


## PKJacker

Weeee, first ld in forever but I tried pretty hard.

freezing time in school - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I'll edit this post later to put in the scoring.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2 DILD - 15
WILD - 10
4 Dreams - 4
DEILD - 2
WBTB - 2
-->*33*

*WILD:*
RC - 1
Interact with DC - 2
Eat something - 5
Fly - 5
Super strength - 5
Invincible - 5
Advanced Summoning - 10
Mass Telekinesis - 10
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10
-->*53*

*DILD #1:*
RC - *1*

*DILD #2:*
RC - 1
Interact with DC - 2
Eat something - 5
DC Mind Control - 5
Advanced Flying - 10
Time Control - 10
Teleport - 10
Advanced Summoning - 10
Mass Telekinesis - 10
DC Changing - 5 (+5 fictional)
-->*73*

3-Step Tasks - 30
3 ToTM - 45
1 ToTY - 20
-->*95*

Competition Total: 33 + 53 + 1 + 73 + 95 = 255

Crocodile Wrestling and my Kitty Cat Friend - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## MrPriority

Woop woop! What better way to start the competition than with my very first WILD ever and most vivid LD ever! ::D:  (though I have to admit the dream itself was fairly short, still I'm very happy right now  ::D: )

*Day 1:*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment x2 - 1 point
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream x2 - 2 points
First WILD of the Night - 10 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Fly - 5 points
Unspecified Dream Control - 5 points (I folded a window and part of a door neatly. Might also be super strength, but those are the same amount of points either way)
1st of 3 step task completed - 5 points

*Previous total:* 0 points
*New total:* 33 points 
_(if you think I made a mistake anywhere please don't hesitate to point it out)_

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Damn this was a bad night... 
was kind of excited but unconcentrated and have the feeling that i was up at night for some time but still no real recall or anything -.-


Day 1: 
WBTB (failed) 2pts
2 dreamfragments 1pt 
= 3pts total 


COMP TOTAL: 3 points

----------


## Zachlew

Day 1: 
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: 1 
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 2
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

TOTAL: 5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-1-69121/

----------


## ExothermReacton

Day 1:

- 3 non-lucid dreams = 3 points
- WBTB = 2 points

Total points so far: 5

Not a very good start for me but let's see how the next nights turn out.

----------


## Higat

Lol I actually missed the alarm I set up for a WBTB, but I was lucky enough to become lucid anyways  :smiley: 
Also, if you read my second LD, you'lll notice that I wasn't lying when I sais I was more exited than I should be  ::rolllaugh:: 

Note: Tell me if I'm wrong, I'm assuming that you only count points once per dream control, regardless of how many times it was done.

1 NL: 1
1 Fragment: .5

DILD: 10
RC/stabilization: 1
DC interaction: 2
Eat something: 5

2nd DILD: 5
RC/stabilization: 1
Mass telekinesis: 10
1rst 3 step task: 5
Teleportation: 10
Unspecified dream control: 5
DC interaction: 2

TOTAL: 57.5

Comp night 1... Eating and senseless rampage. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 1:*

2 non lucid dream fragments - 1 point
1 non lucid dream - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

*total: 4 points*

My DJ entry

----------


## imazu

No WBTB last night cuz I was bad and stayed up.. so no lucids either, meh D: My recall's up though! 
4 NLDs and 1 Fragment = *4.5points*
>>The Dreams<<

----------


## Zachlew

Do we need a DJ link for every dream or just the lucid ones? 

Either way, I just edited my last post with a link to my NLDs and fragments.

----------


## tblanco

Last night.
3 non lucids and a WBTB (non successful)

previous total: 0
new total: 5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/tbla...-lucids-69123/

----------


## AnotherDreamer

> Do we need a DJ link for every dream or just the lucid ones? 
> 
> Either way, I just edited my last post with a link to my NLDs and fragments.



You only need to post a DJ link for lucid ones, but it can be fun for people to read your NLDs as well.  :smiley:

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1 (200-5HTP 75-B6 70Melatonin)
2 fragments    +1 (10pm, 1am)
2 dreams       +2 (12am, 2am)
wbtb           +2
5 hrs insomnia +0 (2am-7am no work today so more napping to come)
=======
5 points

1st dream was about a movement to stop dreaming, complete with sign waving protestors
2nd dream was about island, mansion, park, bikes trying to catch wild chickens for their eggs

----------


## LouaiB

> Woop woop! What better way to start the competition than with my very first WILD ever and most vivid LD ever! (though I have to admit the dream itself was fairly short, still I'm very happy right now )



Congrats!!! And GO TIGERS!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Samael

Go tigers!

Happily, I got my second lucid dream since joining back up and it's on the first night of the competition. 

#199. Challenge Accepted.

Steps 1 & 2 in my 3 step task: 15
Remember a non-lucid dream: 1 
First DILD of the night: 10
Reality check: 1

Basic phasing: 5
I managed to phase through the floor, which I'm not sure that I've done before—but I blinked. Taking 5 points instead of 10.

Elemental Manipulation: 10
Threw a wall of fire at a possessed wizard. It didn't have much of an effect, I'll grant you.

Personal Goal (Old): 0
I _technically_ solved the conflict without violence, but that was after I threw a fireball (firewall?) at the enemy. Also... that's not what I meant.

*Previous Total: 0
Day 1: 42 points
Total: 42 points*

--- 

*Updated tasks:*

*3 step task:*
Reality check
Element Manipulation (Fire)
Teleportation

*Personal Goals (Old):*
Get into a lightsaber fight
Continue the plot of a dream from a previous night
Solve a conflict with a DC without getting into a fight with them (trickery/blackmail/outmaneuvering them is OK)

*Personal Goals (New):*
Find the DC who has since stolen (stolen back?) the key to "all doors in the dreamworld." The key never stays in one set of hands for long.
Phase through a solid object without blinking
Advanced summoning: Make someone appear in my direct view
Teleport to a real-life location that I've been to before

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Day 1:*
Literally 9/10 of my non-lucid dreams had themes involving lucid dreaming, the competition, or false dream journalling, and the 10th was a false awakening.  ::doh:: 
Luckily, I managed to pick up on these blatant dream signs eventually.  :tongue2: 

*DJ link.*

Remember a non-lucid fragment x5 = 2.5 points
Remember a full non-lucid dream x5 = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 5 points
TK = 5 points
Basic summoning = 5 points
Object changing = 5 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Fully phase through big solid object = 10 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Task of the Month = 15 points
Three-Step Task 1 = 5 points
Three-Step Task 2 = 10 points
Three-Step Task 3 = 15 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
New personal goal = 15 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 5 points
Use ordinary object for dream control = 5 points
Teleport = 10 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Fully phase through big solid object = 10 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Advanced summoning = 10 points
Advanced object/DC changing = 10 points
Task of the Month = 15 points

*Competition subtotal = 231.5*

*New personal goals:*
- Say something positive to myself while looking in a mirror
- Run down a street naked (I've been naked before but haven't streaked)
- Sing alt-J's "Ripe & Ruin" (I am always paranoid about making noise in WL when I sing in dreams)

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night #1*
2 Fragments = 1 P

----------


## Sensei

Sexy Competition Night 1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 comments = 1 point
3 dreams = 3 points
1 WBTB = 2 points
1 DILD = 10 points

RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Fully phase through a solid object = 10 points
fly = 5 points

Total = 34 points

Not an extremely strong night, but really glad I took that extra 15 minutes sleep. hoping to nap this afternoon.  :smiley:   Still feeling the effects of last week, but I should be able to kick it into gear and keep it kicked in for the next two weeks. 





> Do we need a DJ link for every dream or just the lucid ones? 
> 
> Either way, I just edited my last post with a link to my NLDs and fragments.



Just your lucids, but I would recommend posting the link to your Non lucids if you do type them up.

----------


## Higat

> *Day 1:*
> *Competition subtotal = 231.5*



In one night ! That is great  ::shock::

----------


## dolphin

Sensei's Sexy Competition night #1 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 NLDs-2 points
2 DILDs-15 points

Teleportation-10 points
3 step task-5 points

Telekenisis-5 points

competition total=37 points

----------


## PercyLucid

I´ll update tomorrow with the link here, no time to even voice record my DJ haha, tomorrow wont be as bad.

Dreamer, I think you need to fix your points. If you score advance flying, you can´t score basic flying too, can you?

A weak night for me...

3 fragments 1.5 pts
WBTB  2 pts
First WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Interact DC 2 pts
Advance flying 10 pts
Advance Teleport 10 pts
Advanced Leauge: Teleport to a place that you have seen, but never been, in waking life (real or fictional). 20 pts
Banishing a demon + 10
Bonus task 15 pts
Summon Dreamer (enemy) 10 pts
Pillow fight 20 pts

L-DEILD (2ND WILD) 5 pts
Eat something 5pts
Try a computer in a store 5pts

*Total Points:*  126.5 pts ~ *Total Competition:*  126.5 pts

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Dreamer, I think you need to fix your points. If you score advance flying, you can´t score basic flying too, can you?



Where?  :tongue2:  No basic flying on my list that I can see... I counted 1x advanced flying (super speed/space) for each LD.

Congrats so far, everyone! Looking forward to reading your DJs.  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Where?  No basic flying on my list that I can see... I counted 1x advanced flying (super speed/space) for each LD.
> 
> Congrats so far, everyone! Looking forward to reading your DJs.



Nvm, it was another DILD. You are good hehe.

----------


## FryingMan

> *Competition subtotal = 231.5*



 ::bowdown::  OK, I think we finally figured out what happened to Hukif...   ::bowdown:: 

In honor of your achievement the rest of this message will be in purple.

Jee-ZUZ!   Haha I'm lost already on the first night.    Well I knew I was in the wrong group to start with.   

Meanwhile I was giving CPR to a barbie doll and chasing away hooligans from the street corners (who I later was concerned may have been Danny Glover's children) while teaching my younger son to drive, .  Non-lucid night, boo hoo.     It will only take 57 sleep cycles, recalling 4 dreams every sleep cycle, or ~10 days to match that first day score, so I'd better start getting lucid because I do not intend to wake up every 1.5 hours!

----------


## FryingMan

> Oops, missed this. Goals stack like so:
> I want to fall asleep in a dream as a personal goal, so I put teleport as my first of the 3 step task as well. So lets say I fall asleep in a dream. 
> teleport 10 points
> 3 step 5 points
> old personal task 10 points
> total = 25 points
> We are trying to get people points for planning out and achieving dream goals, so 3 steps and personal are stackable, but remember that each of them have their own individual restrictions to assure people don't go crazy with this, while still getting awesome points for this.



So it the exact opposite of how I assumed: you can count a single action in *as many categories* as you can.   What are the limits then?

----------


## Sensei

> So it the exact opposite of how I assumed: you can count a single action in *as many categories* as you can.   What are the limits then?



Everything has its own limit, three step is once per week, personal once per night, normal tasks are one per dream. I don't want adding points to become a game in and of itself. Just add all that apply. Picking three steps that work with your personal goals is good.

----------


## LouaiB

> In one night ! That is great



It's like they're teasing us!!!
Gurrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!

One thing that would really work is for us to think of ourselves not just as individuals trying to hustle points to win, but as a team working on stacking up points to accomplish this TOGETHER!!! Elcifer, ExothermReacton,  MrPriority,  Samael, let's show them what we've all got!! As a group battle!!!!  ::evil::

----------


## FryingMan

> Everything has its own limit, three step is once per week, personal once per night, normal tasks are one per dream. I don't want adding points to become a game in and of itself. Just add all that apply. Picking three steps that work with your personal goals is good.



So one could theoretically arrange to score one action with base/advanced+personal+3-step+team+challenge+totm+etc. if they all apply to that one action...

----------


## Sensei

> So one could theoretically arrange to score one action with base/advanced+personal+3-step+team+challenge+totm+etc. if they all apply to that one action...



Yeah, but the challenge, totm, toty, and team tasks don't really lean towards one action. Maybe an advanced summon of your teammate as a 3 step and a some team points, but your personal can't be exactly like the other tasks, so it might be something like "have teammate shove me." Then when your teammate shoves you, you slip into a black hole, but looking at this, it is definitely more than one action, and if you have that much dream control it might just be easier to do all the dream control in a second a s these can be done anywhere.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> It's like they're teasing us!!!
> Gurrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> One thing that would really work is for us to think of ourselves not just as individuals trying to hustle points to win, but as a team working on stacking up points to accomplish this TOGETHER!!! Elcifer, ExothermReacton,  MrPriority,  Samael, let's show them what we've all got!! As a group battle!!!!



I am in for it! ::evil::  ::evil:: 
That actually made me even more motivated. Time to get lucid now!

----------


## MrPriority

Frikin awesome plan! A pack of tigers taking on the giant! Sounds pretty epic to me, count me in.

 Let's take em down! :Dead Horse:

----------


## Pickman

Night 1:

I remember nothing = 0 pts

Great start...

----------


## spellbee2

Night 1:

2 fragments - 1 pt

Night 1 Total - *1 pt*
Competition Total - *1 pt*

----------


## cooleymd

> It will only take 57 sleep cycles, recalling 4 dreams every sleep cycle, or ~10 days to match that first day score, so I'd better start getting lucid because I do not intend to wake up every 1.5 hours!



I intend to wake up that often  :smiley:  after the 5 HTP wears off, last Thursday when I thought the contest started earlier I was using alarm to wake up every half hour just to practice fragmenting my sleep.  Now I only wake naturally. 

I don't know how some people can recall like many dreams without waking up after every cycle, the other night I woke up 3 times and journaled on computer, then computer rebooted and lost all the dreams, luckily when I woke up to write down the 4th dream I remembered the 2nd one, but lost the 1st and third ones completely.  I tried hard but could only get impressions of one and fragment of other.

Without waking up I can only remember several segments of the same dream, it may seem like 5 dreams but I can remember the transitions, even if they make little sense and so count them as one (especially as usually I have only been asleep for like 40 - 100 min and so couldn't have dreamed more than 2 dreams)

----------


## Sensei

> I intend to wake up that often  after the 5 HTP wears off, last Thursday when I thought the contest started earlier I was using alarm to wake up every half hour just to practice fragmenting my sleep.  Now I only wake naturally. 
> 
> I don't know how some people can recall like many dreams without waking up after every cycle, the other night I woke up 3 times and journaled on computer, then computer rebooted and lost all the dreams, luckily when I woke up to write down the 4th dream I remembered the 2nd one, but lost the 1st and third ones completely.  I tried hard but could only get impressions of one and fragment of other.
> 
> Without waking up I can only remember several segments of the same dream, it may seem like 5 dreams but I can remember the transitions, even if they make little sense and so count them as one (especially as usually I have only been asleep for like 40 - 100 min and so couldn't have dreamed more than 2 dreams)



I wake up all the time during the night. Last night was an off night for me, but I still woke up 3 times. 

I really don't like the idea of supplements because they really throw off your natural rythm.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Heee, you guys flatter me!  ::D: 
AnotherDreamer actually topped my score on the first night though, he was just more modest with his non-bold announcement.  :Cheeky: 





> Competition Total: 33 + 53 + 1 + 73 + 95 = 255

----------


## StaySharp

Nothing awesome for me yet, 3 full dreams, hence 3 points.

As for goals and stuff...

3-step tasks:
1. Flying
2. Advanced Flying
3. Element Manipulation (preferably fire breathing)

Personal Goals:
OLD - Transform into Ryuuko
NEW - Get a good impression of how Ryuuko looks
NEW - Further the dream plot of DsC



There were however a few weird dreams. I'm not quite sure about a few parts, where I know I was somewhat dreaming and at the same time actively thinking and processing, yet not really lucid. It was weird but I take it as a good sign.

----------


## Higat

> NEW - Further the dream plot of DSC



Might join you on that  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

Adding some new old personal goals:
*OLD*
Visit Zödra
Visit Dreamer's Reach

----------


## KestrelKat

Ugh, not that great of a start at all:

If I had pretty much the exact same dream 4 different times, do I get to count them separately?

If so:


*Day 1*
4 fragments: *2 pts*
2 full non-lucid dreams: *2 pts*
(failed) RC: *1 pt*


Day 1 total: *5 pts*
Competition total: *5 pts*

----------


## Elcifer

Day 1:
- 1 NLD (1pt)
- 3 DJ comments (1pt)
*TOTAL POINTS: 2* 

I think I was going to do a WBTB but fell asleep.

----------


## FryingMan

OK, off to a somewhat decent start, with perhaps my earliest comp LD yet at night #2, not very high scoring although it *almost* approached a personal goal, but not quite.

As for recalling dreams without noticing wakings, yes it's tough, and detail definitely suffers.     On big recall nights, I do notice wakings, but sometimes I don't record, but I do mentally journal, and create and maintain a mental list of all dreams throughout the night, and record only in the morning.   Some detail does suffer, sometimes later dreams overwrite earlier ones or earlier ones are forgotten, but it's a compromise vs. waking up too much and losing more dream time/sleep time.   I did this last night and managed to maintain the important impressions from most dreams.   It's also an excellent way to exercise recall and stretch your dream memory storage.   But if you want absolutely every single detail possible, recording at each waking is pretty much required.     Recording also relieves the pressure from having to spend time refreshing the list on every waking, so there is that also as a trade-off.

2015-08-18 (my dates always are "just after midnight") comp night #1

5 dreams: 5
2 fragments: 1
WBTB: 2

night #1 total: 8

7 dreams: 7
2 fragments: 2
WBTB: 2
DILD: 10
interact with a DC: 2

night #2 total: 23

comp total @ night #2: 8 + 23 = *31*

Full DJ Entry

----------


## JoannaB

Day 2: 1 fragment - work related - ugh, they don't pay me for this (0.5pts)
I then tried to WBTB (2pts) but could not fall back to sleep thinking too much about work - arg!

Day 2 total 2.5pts

COMP Total: 3 + 2.5 = 5.5pts

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> L-DEILD (2ND WILD) 5 pts



Hey Percy, just making sure you read the replies that Sensei and I provided for your question about L-DEILD (here and here).
If my understanding of your L-DEILD technique is correct, it means that you wake yourself up from a lucid dream and DEILD back in.
Based on the definitions in the OP, that would only earn 2 points for "Chain a Dream", not 5 points for a new WILD:




>  First WILD of the Night - *10 points*
>  Subsequent WILDs - *5 points*
> _Note: DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD_
> 
>  Chain a Lucid Dream - *2 points*
> _Return to a lucid dream after a brief awakening mid-LD_







> Out from a crappy lucid dream, perform L-DEILD forcing awakening. Maybe one per night? Not farming but one at least should be fine (per night)



I think 1/night sounds fair, like you said though, no point farming.  :wink2:  It does give you a slight point/dream advantage over people who use in-dream methods to stabilise/prolong their dreams, so be wary of the spamming rule and only use it when you actually need to.  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Night 2:

2 dreams - 2 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Night 2 Total - *4 pts*
Competition Total - *5 pts*

----------


## cooleymd

> (failed) RC: *1 pt*



hmm we get points for failed RC or only when in lucid dream?

If so in one of the dreams below I was licking stuff off my hand and spitting out the salty taste (an eating stuff/ RC combo  :smiley:  we'll call it the faux chocolate hand reality check, but only if it works)

Day 1 points = 5
Day 2 (200-5HTP 75-B6 100Melatonin)
1 fragments    +.5
4 dreams       +4 (10:30pm, 12:45am, 1:40am, 3:00am)
wbtb           +2
2 hrs insomnia +0 (3am-5am gave up 4am)
=======
6.5 points

dream 1 driving around, latter sorting thru stuff what to keep throw, later find proof of need for design
dream 2 defending van and objects in parking lot form old and young woman thieves walking off with stuff 
dream 3 offending slightly insane midget in an auditorium event
fragment some type of new security algorithm where your identified by know sequence of events that happened to you
I'll now patent it as the 'big brother 1984 all day awareness multi-factorial authentication'
dream 4 some event and rearranging desks and cleaning up afterwards

total 11.5 points

----------


## MrPriority

*Day 2:*

1 Fragment : .5 point
2 Dreams : 2 points
WBTB: 2 points

*Nightly total:* 4.5 points
*Competition total:* 37.5 points

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 2:*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: 1
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 1
WBTB (success or failure) - 2
*
Day Total:* 4 points
*Comp Total:* 9 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-2-69144/

----------


## imazu

Got lucid! Yay! Not near as good of recall though because I woke up like a million times and was too tired to record in between..
>>Dreams<<

---

1 NLD - 1
DILD - 10
Full Phase - 10
Fly (1st 3-Step) - 5 + 5
Interact w/ DC (2nd 3-Step) - 2 + 10

---

WBTB - 2
DEILD - 5
Full Phase - 10
Use Electronic Device (car stereo) - 5
TOTM (Music) - 15
Fly - 5

---

Night Total: 85 ...wut
Comp. Subtotal: *89.5*

----------


## Higat

Arg, non lucids. Got really lazy for some reason.

2NLDs : 2
3 frags : 1.5


Edit: total: 61

----------


## dolphin

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/dolp...no-totm-69148/

3 NLD-3 points
1 DILD-10 points

basic summon-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
personal task-10 points
task of the month-15 points

night total-45 points
competition total-82 points

----------


## Zachlew

I probably won't become lucid until after this comp but I wanted to add a few more personal tasks just in case:

Old: Interact with DC
New: Sunnata mediation visualization

----------


## Samael

Only briefly lucid for this one, earlier in the night.

#200. Dark Things

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 3
First DILD of the Night: 10
Fly: 5 
Comment on 6 dream journals: 2

*Previous Total: 42
Day 2: 20
Total: 62*

----------


## ExothermReacton

I had to go to bed pretty early last night as I had to stand up early as well and it messed my sleep cycle up so much.
At 2 am I awoke for my WBTB (I always let my body decide when I am doing it and never use a clock) but instead of being tired as always I was extremely awake and spent 2h30 with turning around in my bed. -.-

But surprisingly this night was still better than the last.

Day 2:

Remembered 5 non-lucids: 5 points
WBTB: 2 points

Day 2 total: 7 points

Competition total points: 12

My dream recall seems to work pretty well and luckily I can have a normal sleep cycle for the next days.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*1 DILD* initiated by seeing my dead grandpa yey
seeing dead grandpa at a japanese restaurant makes me become lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

remembered one non-lucid dream: 1 point
first DILD of the Night: 10 points
WBTB: 2 points
RC during LD: 1 point
tried element manipulation fire magic style did only create a bit of light though so no points
I made an abstract black tube appear in the darkness in front of me trying to find a wand I'm not sure if that counts as summoning xD

*Day2: 14 points
total: 18 points*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

I got pretty sick yesterday but I still had 4 dreams last night, all super vivid, they were a ton of fun!  ::content::  (+wbtb)
New total: 261
New personal task: Hang out with Dreamer in a field of yellow flowers

----------


## imazu

> I got pretty sick yesterday but I still had 4 dreams last night, all super vivid, they were a ton of fun!



Oh man! I have some of my best/weirdest dreams while sick lol

----------


## Sensei

Sexy Competition Night 2 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

6 dreams = 6 points
1 wbtb = 2 points
1 DILD = 10 points
3 step part 1 (teleport)= 5 points
3 step part 2 (time)= 10 points
3 step part 3 (element man)= 15 points
old personal task (sleep in a dream) = 10 points
total = 58 points

RC = 1 point
Teleport = 10 points
Use electronic device = 5 points
fly = 5 points
Time = 10 points
adv summon = 10 points + 5 points (Ford Prefect)
interact with DC = 2 points
fire (element) = 10 points
Super strength = 5 points
phase through = 10 points
total = 73 points
TOTAL = 73 + 58 = 131 points

Competition Total = 34 + 131 = 165 points





> Ugh, not that great of a start at all:
> 
> If I had pretty much the exact same dream 4 different times, do I get to count them separately?
> 
> If so:
> 
> 
> *Day 1*
> 4 fragments: *2 pts*
> ...



Hey kestrel, Cooley is right! The RC only counts in lucid dreams, since it is a type of dream control.

----------


## imazu

I wanna add some more new personal goals and I figure I might as well repost the old ones. The new ones are in green.
*
Three-Step Tasks:*
1. Fly
2. Interact w/ DC
3. Advanced Fly
*
Personal Tasks:*
_NEW (15pts/each)_
- Fly deep into space (SCARY)
- Dive deep into a large body of water (SCARY)
- Smoke marijuana~
- Partially or fully transform into any animal
- Meditate in-dream
- Attempt to eat something which is inedible in waking life

----------


## JoannaB

New personal goal (inspired by the LD of CursedSeraphim):

I would like to see my grandma (RIP) in a lucid dream

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Competiton Night 2*

this was a better night for me, hope i can keep this up and get next time earlier in the night lucid so i dont need to be afraid that the alarm set off or my roomate goes for a shit and wake me up (the toilet is right next to my room)

2 Dreams - 2p
6 fragments - 3p 

WBTB - 2p
First DILD of the Night - 10p
RC - 1p
invulnerability - 5p
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10p
Challenge Tasks - 20p

Comment on 3 dream journalentry - 1p

Total for Night 2 = 54 points

Competiton Total = 3 + 54 = *57 Points*  

just not to be accused of  cheating: 
- i had 4 FA this night. 1 of them i could assign to a dream that i had from there, for the rest i just have no clue, but i am sure that they where 3 different ones. i counted them into fragments okay?
-invulnerability : i jumpt out of the 3th floor. in WL i would break atleast my legs so this counts? even if i didn´t say to myself "wow now you are invincible lets test it and jump out of the window"?
-Fully Phase through Big Solid Object: i phased thru a door with wood and glas. this is solid enough right?  :smiley: 

Link to LD: Competition night 2, short LD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Reposting night #1 with dream post:

Due lack of time I am going to post voice recorded dreams:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/0uk3g96zk7...18-15.mp3?dl=0

Point count:

3 fragments 1.5 pts
WBTB  2 pts
First WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Interact DC 2 pts
Advance flying 10 pts
Advance Teleport 10 pts
Advanced Leauge: Teleport to a place that you have seen, but never been, in waking life (real or fictional). 20 pts
Banishing a demon + 10
Bonus task 15 pts
Summon Dreamer (enemy) 10 pts
Pillow fight 20 pts

L-DEILD (2ND WILD) 5 pts
Eat something 5pts
Try a computer in a store 5pts

*Total Points:*  126.5 pts ~ *Total Competition:*  126.5 pts

Reposting night 2#:

Due lack of time I am going to post voice recorded dreams:

https://www.dropbox.com/s/el22m13pkv...18-15.mp3?dl=0

4 frags 2 pts
wbtb 2 pts
dild 10 pts
rc 1
interect wife 2 pts
advance flight 10 pts
ad teleport 10 pts
summon buddy 7 pts
show past dream 10 pts
eat something 5 pts
use electronic 5 pts

*Total Points:*  64 pts pts ~ *Total Competition:*  200.5 pts

----------


## LouaiB

Guys I have a situation. I'm going to stay at my dad's for the end of the month for financial reasons. I have to, it's not up to me. There is no internet connection there, so I don't know if I can update or not. I mean, I might manage to update at the end, bcz I might return a couple days before 31, but can the "more than 7 days = disqualification" be lifted from my case this time? I mean, I'd hate to have to leave this competition.  :Sad:

----------


## Sensei

> Guys I have a situation. I'm going to stay at my dad's for the end of the month for financial reasons. I have to, it's not up to me. There is no internet connection there, so I don't know if I can update or not. I mean, I might manage to update at the end, bcz I might return a couple days before 31, but can the "more than 7 days = disqualification" be lifted from my case this time? I mean, I'd hate to have to leave this competition.



Yes, I shall allow it. I thought I took that disqualification out actually. :/ If you can't update withing 24 hours of the end of the competition, then your points won't be added, but it usually takes me a day or two to update the final scores.

----------


## livingthedream

Monday was pretty shot - 3 fragments and 1 wbtb (1.5 +2 = 4)

last night was great though

3 dreams - 3 points
2 fragments - 1 point
wbtb - 2 points
1st of the night DILD - 10 points
DC manipulation - 5 points
Mass telekinesis - 10 points

nightly total for tuesday - 31

31+4 = 35 competition total, will post my lucid in DJ soon

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I don't know how some people can recall like many dreams without waking up after every cycle, the other night I woke up 3 times and journaled on computer, then computer rebooted and lost all the dreams, luckily when I woke up to write down the 4th dream I remembered the 2nd one, but lost the 1st and third ones completely.  I tried hard but could only get impressions of one and fragment of other.
> 
> Without waking up I can only remember several segments of the same dream, it may seem like 5 dreams but I can remember the transitions, even if they make little sense and so count them as one (especially as usually I have only been asleep for like 40 - 100 min and so couldn't have dreamed more than 2 dreams)



I am like Sensei and journal throughout the night. If I write up all my dreams in full, it can take me hours, so I usually just write summaries of the non-LDs. Or if I'm too tired to journal, I just accept that I may forget them by morning. I generally remember 2-3 dreams per awakening, sometimes more or less. I journalled my dreams from last night over about 6 awakenings.  :tongue2:  I'm not usually that diligent (I often let the more boring ones slide  ::chuckle:: ), but improving my DJing practices was one of my main motivations for joining the comp.  :smiley: 

*Night 2:*

*DJ link.*

Remember a non-lucid fragment x8 = 4 points
Remember a full non-lucid dream x11 = 11 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
New personal goal = 15 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Chain a dream = 2 points
Interact with a DC = 2 points
Fly = 5 points
Super strength = 5 points
DC mind control = 5 points
Advanced summoning (object) = 10 points
Advanced unsummoning = 10 points
Mass TK = 10 points
Advanced object/DC changing = 10 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
Show your teammate a previous dream = 10 points
Meet an enemy = 5 points
Meet another enemy = 3 points

*Night 2 total = 141
Competition total = 372.5*

*NEW Personal Goals:*
- Read the message on the fridge in the laundry. (Don't have to remember the exact words, but take in the message in-dream.)
- Make fireworks appear in the sky as a gift for AnotherDreamer

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 2*
1 dream = 1 P
6 fragments = 3 P

Night total = 4 P
_Total = 5 P_


Recall was better today, but very fragmented. In one fragment I was relieved about having a LD in the competition. Now I'm worried that I could really have had a lucid, but forgot it.  ::huh::

----------


## livingthedream

Well I just updated my journal! Feel free to read about my lucid lsat night on Tuesday. Broke my ~ 2 week dry spell, heres to another tonight!

----------


## Sensei

> Well I just updated my journal! Feel free to read about my lucid lsat night on Tuesday. Broke my ~ 2 week dry spell, heres to another tonight!



Congrats man! Keep a streak going. I always say that it is easier to ld after an ld.  ::D: 
Don't forget to post a link to the DJ entry. It will up the chance of someone checking it out. Also it is required for points.  :tongue2:

----------


## Pickman

Night 2:
Remembered a full dream = 1 point
WBTB fail: 2 points

Total:  3 points

An improvement on last night.

----------


## tblanco

2 dreams
1 wbtb

previous.. 5
new.. 9

----------


## Elcifer

*Night 2*:
- WBTB (2pt)
- 1 frag (0.5pt)
- 3 DJ comments (1pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 5.5*

Woke up a few times this night (a big improvement from sleeping until my alarm). Dream recall sucked though.

----------


## imazu

Just had a 2 hour nap that barely felt like sleep at all, no recall D: But I guess the extra energy will help me later tonight :]

----------


## PKJacker

No recall at all last night, but I'll be sure to try harder tonight.

----------


## LouaiB

> Yes, I shall allow it. I thought I took that disqualification out actually. :/ If you can't update withing 24 hours of the end of the competition, then your points won't be added, but it usually takes me a day or two to update the final scores.



Thnx a lot Sensei!! I'm so glad!!  ::D: 

Day 2:
1 dream: 1 pt
wbtb: 2 pts (I didn't manage to fall asleep again though, so failed wbtb)

Day 3:
3 dreams: 3 points
wbtb: 2 pts
2 DILDs: 15 pts
RC: 1 pt

Sensei's Sexy Comp Day 2, 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Days 2 & # total: 24 pts

Comp total: 34.5 pts

----------


## imazu

Horrible first part of night..
1 Fragment - .5pts
WBTB - 2pts

Comp. Subtotal - 92
Now back to bed to try for more!

----------


## JoannaB

WBTB failed (2pts) + fragment (0.5) + full non lucid dream (1) = day 3 total: 3.5

Previous 5.5 + tonight 3.5 =

COMP TOTAL: 9pts

Sexy Comp Day 3: prostitute, restaurant washer, kittens - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Pickman

Night 3:

2 fragments = 1 point.

----------


## cooleymd

my computer rebooted and I lost notes on dream 3 but still remembered the dream, may have lot some dream / fragments
the last dream at 3:30 was very long and vivid with many segments and good recall
usually about this time of the week my dream recall and clarity picks up peaking on Saturday

Previous 2 days points 11.5
Day 3 (200-5HTP 75-B6 100Melatonin)
2 fragments +1
5 dreams +5 (10:00, 12:30, ? ::?: ?, 2:30, 3:30
wbtb +2
1.5 hrs insomnia +0 (3:30-5)
=======
8 points

dream 1 about siblings and electronic stuff
fragment 1 about correlating predictions and reproducibility
fragment 2 about giving veterans their day with campaign of 'every game counts'
dream 2 about a reckless baby that I was trying to help and save from its own braveness, parents punishing for being bad baby
dream 3 about a claymation like game using birds and fish and two circles
dream 4 about seeing pictures of myself as a child always wearing suits, even in one of a log ride
dream 5 mostly about 2 girls and a fair, but also about dogs snakes and presents

total 19.5 points

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 3:*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: 1
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 3
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 6 points
*Comp Total:* 15 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-3-69173/

----------


## Higat

Ok I'm thinking maybe I set my alarm wrong somehow lol. I missed it again last night  ::|: 
2 dreams: 2
1 frag: 1 
Total : 63.5

----------


## Samael

I'm starting to suspect that I LD really frequently and have just been forgetting the dreams.

#201. U-haul

2x Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: 1
1x Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 1
First DILD of the Night: 10
Interact with a Dream Character: 2
Telekinesis: 5

*Previous Total: 62
Day 3: 19
Total: 81*

----------


## ExothermReacton

I should start to actually get more than a few points per night...

Day 3: 

Remembered 4 non-lucids: 4 points

WBTB: 2 points

Wrote 3 comments: 1 point

Day total: 7 points

Comp total: 19 points

Why did my lucids leave me in the last days? ;-;

----------


## imazu

Ugh horrible messed up sleep last night.. only remember 1 dream and 1 Fragment
92 + 1.5
New Comp. Subtotal: *93.5*

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 3:*

2 non lucid dream fragments: 1 point
WBTB(3:40) : 2 points

*Day 3: 3 points*
*total: 21 points*

----------


## spellbee2

I finally decided to show up for night 3. :tropicalboxer:

WBTB - *2 pts*
DILD - *10 pts*
RC/Stabilization - *1 pts*
Chain a Lucid Dream (2) x2 - *4 pts*
Super Speed (5) + 1st Step (5) - *10 pts*
Flying (5) + 2nd Step (10) - *15 pts*
Teleport (10) + 3rd Step (15) - *25 pts*

Night 3 Total - *67 pts*
Competition Total - *72 pts*

Full Dream.

----------


## Sensei

Sexy Competition Night 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

5 dreams = 5 points
3 DILDs = 20 points
WBTB = 2 points
(old) personal goal = 10 points
Challenge task = 20 points
total = 57 points

interact with a DC = 2 points

interact with a DC = 2 points
electronic = 5 points
fly = 5 points
super strength = 5 points
invulnerability = 5 points
tk = 5 points

Teleport = 10 points
stabilize = 1 point
fly = 5 points
mind control = 5 points
interact with a DC = 2 points
adv summon = 10 points
time control = 10 points
object/DC changing = 5 points

total = 77 + 57 = 134

*Comp total = 134 + 165 = 299 points*

Comp LDs = 5 DILDS
Comp dreams =14 non lucid dreams (19 total dreams)





> RC (1) + Stabilization (1) - *2 pts*



Hey, Sorry to take away a point, but RC/stabilization is marked as one in this comp, so you can only get it once per dream.

----------


## spellbee2

> Hey, Sorry to take away a point, but RC/stabilization is marked as one in this comp, so you can only get it once per dream.



Ah, my bad. I thought it meant either one, I probably should've asked first. I think I did that same thing last competition, now that I think about it.

Anyway, it's fixed now.

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2x DILD - 15
WBTB - 2
1 NL Dream - 1
-->18

*DILD #1:*
Eat Something - 5
Unspecified Dream Control - 5 (I made the food taste more delicious!)

*DILD #2:*
Interact with a DC - 2
Eat Something - 5
Super Strength - 5
Invincible - 5
DC changing - 5
Mind Control - 5
Unspecified Dream Control - 5
Advanced Summoning - 10
-->52

Competition Total: 261 + 70 = 331

Revenge of the Nerd? Or Another Angry Vegan  ::D:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## dolphin

I had my first 100+ point night! I've been going through a difficult time in my life, but I get more FAs when this happens so that sort of balances things out.

4 NLD-4 points

DILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
flying-5 points
interact with dc-2 points
advanced unsummon-10 points
stabilize-2 points
phase through solid object-10 points
dream total-49 points

DILD-5 points
teleport-10 points
flying-5 points
advanced summon-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
advanced unsummon-10 points
2nd of 3 step-10 points
3rd of 3 step-15 points
dream total-67 points

night total-120 points
competition total-202 points

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> I had my first 100+ point night! I've been going through a difficult time in my life, but I get more FAs when this happens so that sort of balances things out.



Sorry you've been having a hard time IWL dolphin, but congrats on the LD! You deserve it with all the work I know you put in!  ::hug:: 

*Night #3:*
I had a terrible sleep - I had a cough and fever, didn't get to bed til 6:30am, then the neighbours had loud construction work going on for over 6 hours, and my dog kept barking at the noises next door.  :Sad: 
No LDs, but I'll share my ridiculous miss (non-lucid):
_I was beta testing a VR game about being lucid in someone else's dream. The game had awesome "dream signs" all around that were supposed to be attractions, like at a theme park/art show. I thought to myself, "Wow, this display was obviously made by someone who actually has LDs themselves, they're so accurate!" When I got out of the simulation, I wished I could see the dream again to remember it fully. A DC similar to Mismagius from DV was there and said I'd had a video camera on me the whole time so it was recorded._

Remember a non-lucid fragment x8 = 4 points
Remember a full non-lucid dream x6 = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points
DJ comments x3 = 1 point

*Night 3 total = 13
Competition total = 385.5*

----------


## Elcifer

*Night #3:*
- WBTB (2pt)
- frags (1.5pt)
- 3 DJ comments (1pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 10*

----------


## livingthedream

Night 3 

- 4 dreams ( 4pts )
 - 3 fragments (1.5 pts) 
- wbtb - 2 points

7.5 points for night 3, 44 in total

----------


## KestrelKat

Thanks for letting me know, Sensei!  I thought the intent to RC was enough for the points!  I'll edit my score: 
But I also forgot WBTB attempts counted for points when calculating!  *-1 pt, then +2 pts* to night 1 for a failed WBTB and not-actual-RC  
New Night one total: *6 pts*




Night 2:

4 full dreams: *4 pts*
WBTB attempt: *2 pts*

Night 2 total: *6 pts*




Night 3: 
*Le Dream*

1 fragment: *1/2 pt*
3 full dreams: *3 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
1st DILD of the night: *10 pts*
Eat Something: *5 pts*  Step-One: *5 pts*
Interact with a DC: *2 pts* 
Completed Personal Goal (NEW): *15 pts*
Advanced Flying: *10 pts*  Step-Two: *10 pts*

Night 3 total: *63.5 pts*

Competition Subtotal: *75.5 pts*



- - - - - - - - - - 
Progress //

3-Step
[X] Eat Something
[X] Advanced Flying
[  ] Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing


Personal Goals
(NEW) Meet my DG.
(NEW) Build a mountain landscape.
(NEW) Find Zukin and ask her to lead me to her sleeping body, try to wake her.
(NEW) See myself one year from now.
(NEW) Speak with my subconscious self.
(NEW) Take a trip in the TARDIS.
(NEW) Take a trip on the Star Ship Enterprise.
(NEW) Explore a cave/underwater
(NEW) Ask DCs what they do to RC.
(OLD) Talk to the Face. (NEW) Find out who the Face really is.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 3*
4 fragments = 2 P
2 dreams = 2 P

My first lucid in this competition - yeah!  ::D:  http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nigh...-3-lake-69209/ 

First DILD of the Night - 10 P
Interact with a DC - 2 P
Fly - 5 P 
First 3-step-task (fly) - 5 P

Total Night 3: 26
Total: 5 + 26 = 31

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 3:

3 NLD  -  3p
2 fragments - 1p
Wbtb - 2p
3 comments - 1p

Total 7 points 

Competition Total: 57 + 7 = 64 points...

----------


## Samael

Updating my personal goals to add some new ones:

I find it suspicious that Elcifer and I are both dreaming about faulty blenders (Night 2, Dark Things), so one of my dream goals will be to track down a DC who works for the faulty blender manufacturer, and find out what their grudge is against the Tiger team. 

Adding "lightsaber fight" under new goals, to be counted if I manage to get in a fight with an enemy team member.

Adding "fly from the Earth to the moon" under new goals.


*Spoiler* for _All personal competition goals to date_: 



*3 step task:*
Reality check
Element Manipulation (Fire)
Teleportation

*Personal Goals (Old):*
Get into a lightsaber fight (only counts if it's not with Sensei Comp enemy)
Continue the plot of a dream from a previous night
Solve a conflict with a DC without getting into a fight with them (trickery/blackmail/outmaneuvering them is OK)

*Personal Goals (New):*
Get into a lightsaber fight with a Sensei Comp enemy
Find a DC from the faulty blender manufacturer and confront them
Fly from the Earth to the moon
Phase through a solid object without blinking
Advanced summoning: Make someone appear in my direct view
Teleport to a real-life location that I've been to before
Find the DC who has since stolen (stolen back?) the key to "all doors in the dreamworld." The key never stays in one set of hands for long.

----------


## tblanco

1 wbtb
2 dreams

previous 9
new 13

----------


## MrPriority

*Day 3:*
2Dreams - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points

total: 4 points

Geez, I had people calling me in the morning needing me to get up for no good reason at all  :Sad:  Also totally failed my WBTB. Too much beer, not enough sleep. I'ma get a crazy amount of REM rebound I just know it! 

*
Competition total:* 37.5 + 4 = 41.5 points

----------


## cooleymd

time for me to add some Menthol tonight  :smiley:  and maybe DHEA tomorrow  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> Updating my personal goals to add some new ones:
> 
> I find it suspicious that Elcifer and I are both dreaming about faulty blenders (Night 2, Dark Things), so one of my dream goals will be to track down a DC who works for the faulty blender manufacturer, and find out what their grudge is against the Tiger team. 
> 
> Adding "lightsaber fight" under new goals, to be counted if I manage to get in a fight with an enemy team member.
> 
> Adding "fly from the Earth to the moon" under new goals.
> 
> 
> ...



I love the moon. I had an awesome dream with my DG and everything where I flew to the moon. It was actually nothing like the actual moon, but freaking awesome.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I have a question, maby i skipped it somewhere but what is the exect definition of a fragment?

sure i have sometimes just a picture in my head of a person or a fridge or a sentence so i am sure this is just a fragment but what if i have some vivid moving pictures in my head like for example:
last night:
-i am at a parkinlot, i have a bag full of energysaving lamps. i put the back down rughly and some of the lamps turn on. i think its because they might broken and the gas is reacting with the air or something. a friend of mine stand next to me and he gets called twice with to different ringtones that i both like. on the parking lot my ex GF appear on inline skates and she look around but dont see us. my friend and i have a target where we wanted to go. 
this night:
-i was in a bus now i am at a counter and want to buy some beer with a friend because we keep moving with the bus soon. the bartender first gives me something different and i tell him that i want a beer not this. he opens a bottle with beer. i look on the label and see that it is alkohol free. i complain again that i want a beere with alkohol. and he again comes and opens a different bottle and excuses himself because he thought i would have to drive but i tell him no i just sit in a bus and NEED some alkohol so i can sleep.

so can i count these for example as a dream'? its a whole snipet with conversations feelings and moving pictures but they are not long and i dont know what happens afterwards or before?

----------


## FryingMan

2015-08-19 (comp night #3):

afternoon nap dream (rare to recall these, it was long & vivid): 1
night-time sick, fever, bizarre dreams, only came away with two fragments: 1

comp night #3 total: 2

2015-08-20 (comp night #4):

sick all day, better at night, exhausted, just trying to sleep, woke a lot and built up a long list of non-lucids (mental journaling, no recording until morning!)

8 non-lucids: 8
2 fragments: 1

comp night #4 total: 9

new competition total: 31 + 2 + 9 = 42

Full DJ entry

----------


## ExothermReacton

Finally getting some more points.

Day 4:

3 dreams remembered: 3 points

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

RC: 1 point

Interact with a DC: 2 points

Fly(If you can call it that): 5 points

Wrote three comments: 1 point

Day 4 total: 24 points

Comp total: 43

DJ entry:

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/exot...ar-ride-69231/

----------


## FryingMan

> I have a question, maby i skipped it somewhere but what is the exect definition of a fragment?



It's subjective, of course.   I consider a fragment a portion of a dream where I *know* there was significantly more to the dream, but just can't remember it.      

A fragment can be long, and a dream can be short.   It's more about what you remember about connections and transitions.

Same as "what defines a dream?": to me, a "dream" is a collection of scenes with either common actors, plot, or location, or remembered transitions.   Or, I just "know" that it was all part of the same dream.   If a collection of scenes doesn't fit together with other scenes in any of the aforementioned ways, I consider them as separate dreams.

As one's recall improves, you can expect the "number of dreams" to reduce as your memory of transitions and connections gets better.

----------


## OneUp

Nights 1,2, and 3

Sorry my Fellow Bears. I have been extremely busy and haven't gotten much sleep at the past few nights. However, I won't be busy for the rest of the competition so I will be going HAM now. 

DILD: 20
*DILD #1*
Interaction with DC: 4
RC: 1
*DILD #2*
Interaction with DC: 6 
Total: 31 Points

I apologize for being gone for the start of the competition once again, but I will be here for the rest of the time now as I will be getting more than 4 hours of sleep each night from now on. Let's do this bears!

Coming Back (Competition Nights 1,2, and 3 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2x DILD - 15
WBTB - 2
8 NL Dreams - 8
6 NL Fragments - 3
-->28

*DILD #1:*
Interact with a Dream Character - 2
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5
Change Gravity - 5
Fly - 5
Telekinesis - 5
Super Strength - 5
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5
-->32

*DILD #2:*
RC - 1
Interact with a Dream Character - 2
Telekinesis - 5
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5
Fly - 5
Super Strength - 5
Object Changing - 5
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5
Unspecified Dream Control - 5
Element Manipulation - 10
Advanced Summoning - 10
-->58

Meet a teammate - 7
Meet an enemy - 5
Meet another enemy - 3
Fight an enemy - 10 (+10 pillow fight)
Fight one or more enemies with your teammate(s) - 20 (+10 pillow fight)
Convert your enemy to an ally - 10
Convert multiple enemies to allies - 20
-->95

Night #4 Total: *213*
Competition Total: *544*

Pillow Fight of Destiny! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## PercyLucid

Awesome job!!

Loved the dream hehe. I thought you were going to put my photo there haha.

I have 2 nights to report, but won´t happen till tomorrow, so that makes it three... all the notes from the 2 nights are taking... I have to account all the points too...

----------


## JoannaB

Day 4: 2 fragments (1pt)
COMP TOTAL:10pts

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-3 points = 19.5
Day 4 (200-5HTP 75-B6 120Melatonin 30mgMenthol)
1 fragments    +.5 (12:00)
5 dreams       +5 (10:30pm, 2:00am, ? ::?: ?, 3:30am)
wbtb           +2
1.5 hrs insomnia +0 (3:30am-5am gave up 4:20am)
=======
7.5 points

Dream 1 about a research facility where a son had become director and his father was leaving
Fragment 1 about 'don't lead follow' identifiers seemed to precede people rather than learn about
Dream 2 enemy wouldn't let it go time altered gun battle and had to maim him
Dream 3 I had no body but was observing terrible things
Dream 4 deja vu, dreamed of recording things thru time almost like recording dreams
Dream 5 on a bus with a religious leader who had a religious experience was revered with weird title

total 27 points

dreams still not as vivid as they should be, but only been getting in 7hrs sleep with the time less from 3-4 awakenings
on weekend should improve with napping and full sleep  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

Once again still didn't hear my alarm :l
Going to try Deilding form non lucid tonight, if I can.

3 NLDs: 3 
Total: 66.5

----------


## imazu

ANOTHER terrible night for sleeping.. my poor daughter is getting sick and we were up and down the whole time, too exhausted to record. I know I got lucid a time or two during all that but don't remember now. I think I FA'd after one of them because 1 of the 2 NLDs I remember is about talking to some DV members (mainly CanisLucidus) about a lucid I just had haha.
>>Dreams<<

2 NLDs - 2pts
1 Fragment - .5pts
WBTB (a million of them..) - 2pts

New Comp. Subtotal: *98*

----------


## MrPriority

Wow I had a very disturbing dream. ::wtf2::  People getting shot and shopped up to pieces n stuff. 
Luckily I got lucid, so I gave them one hell of a lecture about it!  ::chuckle::  I'm sure they won't do it again.
*
Day 4:*

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream x2 - 2 points
First DILD of the Night - 10 points

Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Telekinesis - 5 points
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
*
Total this night:*25 points
*Old total:*41.5 points
*New total:* 66.5 points

The dream

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Day 4* of the competition:

2 NLD - 2p
2 fragments - 1p
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Use an Electronic Device/Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points 
Advanced Flying - 10 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points
Advanced Summoning - 10 points

Complete first chosen task - 5 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Total: 63 Points*
*Total Competition: 127 Points  * 

Competition Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Again if someone finds a mistake dont hesitate to tell me  :wink2:

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 4*

had a bit of a nightmare that woke me up a bit before my WBTB alarms went off so I used that as my WBTB
WBTB: 2 points
2 non lucid dream fragments: 1 point
1 non lucid dream: 1 point

*Day 4: 4 points*
*total: 25 points*

----------


## Samael

#202: Rock Climbing

WBTB: 2
NL Dream: 2
First DILD: 10
Interact with a DC: 2
Practice a waking life hobby: 5

Failed Teleport: 0

*Previous Total:  81
Day 4: 21
Total: 102*

----------


## dolphin

Senseis Sexy Competition night #4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 NLD-3 points

DILD-10 points
teleport-10 points
flying-4 points

DILD-5 points
dc interaction-2 points
teleport-10 points

night total-44 points
competition total-246 points

----------


## Sensei

Sexy Competition Night 4 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 non lucid dreams = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points
First and second DILD = 15 points
total = 21 points

Lucid 1
fly = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
meet teammate = 7 points
meet enemy X2 = 8 points
total = 22 

Lucid 2
interact with DC = 2 points
advanced unsummon = 10points
fly = 5 points
time control = 10 points
total = 27

total = 21 + 22 + 27 = 70 points
*Comp total = 70 + 299 = 369 points*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #4:*

I slept like a log last night, mostly deep sleep and not very vivid dream recall. On the plus side, I feel like it helped me start to recover from my sickness!  :smiley: 
I did still manage a short LD, I'll post it here:

*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I became lucid during a dream with Spellbee2. I did an epiglottis block, which made my throat sore (I must have remembered that effect from waking life - I have found breathing RCs really painful while I've been sick.)
I mostly went along with the dream plot, but I remembered the competition and felt happy that I got lucid despite being so sick. I wandered around with Spellbee for a while, exploring a location that was like a cross between a school and the 'yellow brick road' attraction from the Royal Show.
I don't think I did much else before I lost lucidity, but it was an enjoyable, relaxing dream, and I enjoyed hanging out with Spellbee.  :smiley: 



Remember a non-lucid fragment x12 = 6 points
Remember a full non-lucid dream x6 = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points

DJ comments x3 = 1 point

*Night 4 total = 28 points*
+ Partial transformation that I forgot to add on Night #2 = 5 points
*Competition total = 418.5 points*

----------


## livingthedream

3 fragments for 1.5 points and a wbtb for 2 points. 3.5 points total for night.

My previous total was 42.5+3.5 = 46 points as of night 4

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 4*
1 Fragment = 0.5 Points
New total: 31.5 Points

----------


## Sensei

Hey! I have been looking through the DJs. I love how the DJ is filled with comments and with Competition journals.  ::D:  I love it. Don't forget to post your DJs and comment on people's entries. The competition seems to be going really well. Keep it up!!!

----------


## Pickman

Night 4:

2 whole dreams = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points

Total = 2.5 points

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 4:*
Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: 1
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 1
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 4 points
*Comp Total:* 19 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-4-69254/

----------


## Elcifer

*Night #4*:
- 1 NLD (1pt)
- 3 comments (1pt)
*COMP TOTAL: 13.5*

* corrected my points (changed some fragmented dreams to NLDs since they fit the criteria).

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm just a little bit too tipsy to post a DJ tonight, so I'll update for last night and tonight tomorrow ; u ;

Here's to hoping my drinking isn't going to effect my dreaming too much!

----------


## OneUp

Night 4

DILD: 10
Flying(does it count if I failed at it?): 5
Interaction with DC: 4
Non LD: 1

Total: 51

Murderers(Comp. Night 4) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

On my way back up Bears, just gotta stay aware now. We got this. 
 ::fuckyeah::

----------


## FryingMan

I seem to be following ~Dreamer~'s night pattern: slept deeply last night, little recall, sort of mundane themes.  Felt the connectivity of different unrelated scenes so counted them as one dream.

3 non-lucids: 3
1 fragment: 0.5

night total: 3.5

competition total: 42 + 3.5 = 45.5
comp lucids: 1

DJ entry

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 5 of the Competiton:* 
Was a long good night. finally i could sleep as long i wanted and even tried WILD  for a long time again and had some LD´s. i am happy to see that if i have some time and can finally sleep for longer and without disturbance  i can really get lucid more often in a night. the only "negativ" thing is that only one LD was long and controled whereas the rest was really short. next time i think i need to ground myself more in those LD´s because especialy with the WILD i think the dream was not ready or i wasnt in the dream for 100%. but nevertheless i am happy  :smiley: 

3 NLD - 3p
2 fragments - 1p
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First WILD of the Night - 10 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 


First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 


Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Eat Something - 5 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Fly - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 points

Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point

*Night Total: 95 Points

Competition Total: 222 Points*

Competition Night 5, it was a long long night  :wink2:  - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## JoannaB

Day 5: WBTB 2pts + 1 dream 1pt + 2 fragments 1pt = 4pts

COMP ToTAL: 10 + 4 = 14 pts

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 5* 
9 Fragments - 4.5 P
2 Dreams - 2 P
WBTB - 2P

total night 5 - 8.5 P
new Total: 31.5 + 8.5 = 40 Points

----------


## Higat

So apparently I had set up my alarm on PM instead of AM  :tongue2: 
Still no LDs, but I got pretty close to DEILD.. Going to focus exclusively on that... Hopefully I can learn it before the comp ends so I can catch up lol.

3NLDs: 3
1 frag: 0.5
Total: 70

----------


## ExothermReacton

My lucid this night was...let us say deprimating.

Remembered 4 dreams: 4 points

DILD: 10 points

RC: 1 point

Day 5 total: 15 points

Comp total: 58 points

The last dream explains what I mean with "deprimating"

Competition day #5 hunting game, human chain and facedesk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 5:*
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 3
WBTB (success or failure) - 2
First DILD of the Night - 10  (I don't know if this counts or not since it didn't even last a minute) 

*Day Total:* 15 points
*Comp Total:* 34 points


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...i-lucid-69266/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #5:*
I had a much better night last night!  :boogie: 
I listened to some dream music through a stereo for the basic TotM, but let me know if you think the task specifically needs to be at a music store. I saw another member's TotM entry that didn't include a music store/concert, so I figured the task was mainly about listening to dream music in whatever way suits you.

*DJ entry.*

Remember a non-lucid fragment x3 = 1.5 points
Remember a full non-lucid dream x5 = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points
DJ comments x6 = 2 points
(10.5)

First DILD = 10 points
+ Chain a dream = 2 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Use an electronic device = 5 points
Super speed = 5 points
Basic unsummoning = 5 points
Partial transformation = 5 points
Invisibility = 5 points
DC mind control = 5 points
Unspecified dream control (control music with mind) = 5 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Fully phase through big solid object = 10 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Advanced summoning (object) = 10 points
Mass TK = 10 points
Advanced object changing = 10 points
Task of the Month = 15 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
Have you teammate show you a previous dream = 10 points
(142)

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 5 points
Fly = 5 points
TK = 5 points
Super strength = 5 points
Basic summoning (object) = 5 points
Object/DC changing = 5 points
Push your hand through solid object = 5 points
DC mind control = 5 points
Teleport = 10 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Time control = 10 points
(77)

*Night 5 total: 229.5 points
Competition total: 648 points*

----------


## Sensei

Dreamer.  As long as it counts for totm in the thread, I am fine with it.  :tongue2:  

"LET THE WING BEARER DECIDE"

----------


## Samael

No recall last night, because I woke up and immediately started thinking about the assignment I'm working on this morning.  :wink2: 

*Previous Total: 102
Day 5: 0
Total: 102*

----------


## spellbee2

I got up at 4am yesterday morning to drive back to college, so I didn't really get a chance to update (or to dream).

Night 4:
1 dream - 1 pts

Night 5:
2 dreams - 2 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Competition total - *77 pts*

----------


## Sensei

2 dreams and wbtb = 4 points

Had a lot of things to get done last night and stayed up a little too late. Worth it actually. Still had some fun dreams and got everything ready to play Windwaker and record. Lol.

----------


## imazu

Wow. Another crappy night.. Got to sleep like normal but now I'M sick.. yucky. O.K. recall, boring dreams, no lucidity :/

3 NLDs - 3pts
2 Fragments - 1pt

New Subtotal: *102*

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 5*

WBTB: 2 points
1 non lucid dream: 1 point
2 non lucid dream fragments: 1 point

*Day 5: 4 points
total: 29 points*

----------


## dolphin

I decided to just explore in tonight's lucids. Sort of forgot about trying to get points.

comp night #5 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 NLDs-2 points

1 WILD-10 points
1 DILD-10 points
flying-5 points

night total-27 points
competition total-273 points

----------


## Elcifer

Managed to become lucid (slept in a bit).

DJ Entry

*Night #5:*

- 1 NLD (1pt)

- first DILD (10pt)
- stabilizing (1pt)
- interact with DC (2pt)
- telekinesis (5pt)

- second DILD (5pt)
- stabilizing (1pt)
- interact with DC (2pt)
- practice a waking life hobby (5pt)
- flying (5 pt)
- elemental manipulation (10pt)
- un-summoning (5pt)

- 3 step task: (1/3) - (5pt)
~ almost got 2/3, except I didn't do them in order.

*COMP TOTAL: 70.5*

----------


## Pickman

Night 5: 

2 whole dreams = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points

Total = 2.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

> *Night #5:*
> I had a much better night last night! 
> *Night 5 total: 229.5 points
> Competition total: 648 points*



I sure hope I keep my 2-night streak of following you!

----------


## tblanco

8/21... one dream 1 point
8/22... wbtb.. 2 dreams 3 points

previous 12
new 16

----------


## livingthedream

night 5 - i had 2 fragments, 1 dream and a wbtb for 4 points.

45.5+4 = 49.5 points.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-4 points = 27
Day 5 (200x2-5HTP 75-B6 200Melatonin 30mgMenthol)
4 hrs insomnia +0 (8:00pm-12am)
1 fragment +.5 (? ::?: ?)
8 dreams +8 (3:00 4:00 5:15 6:40 8:00 10:20 2:30p 3:55p)
wbtb = 2
=======
10.5 points

Fragment 1 wardrobe malfunction
Dream 1 legalistic rubbish
Dream 2 the falcon and the slug
Dream 3 cockatiel whirlwind
Dream 4 friends place / insulting bus / sports game / rope bridge / fragmented phone / 5 dollar cloths / blocked drive / crashed mystery thing / climbing equipment / police road block
Dream 5 snack drawer
Dream 6 lecture / lap tops admin / mall directions / essay test - boxing match / quantum mechanics / gas station jumping chipped tooth / speed fishing in the street
Dream 7 milk & tea / diseases
Dream 8 back yard birds / towel flicking / living cat balloon / birthday cake

total 37.5 points

come on now: (should have triggered)
falcon and the slugs 
'insulting bus' girl
the 'rope bridge' behaved like something out of string theory
during the 'blocked drive' I had to get out pick up the car and carry it
and police road block (I reality check on all police except some in dreams)

You gotta be kidding me: a living balloon cat, it started out a feral cat living in the walls but ended up being a living balloon cat 
still no trigger  :smiley:  he he  :smiley:  

as you carry a balloon cat you must be careful, because even tho you can see it is mostly empty Mylar as you look into its realistic eyes you realize your not wearing glasses (but don't realize you're able to see perfectly clear without them cause its a dream) and you remember feral balloon cats have claws, so keep your  eyes out of range  :smiley: 

ballonCat.jpg

perhaps this ridiculous image reveals a schema
bird --> (cat --> balloon) --> party --> cake

Dreams 2-8 were all very vivid
and 4,6, and 8 were very long with much more than 10 minutes recalled in each
(this is one advantage of napping, short sleep long dreams)

----------


## FryingMan

> I sure hope I keep my 2-night streak of following you!



Alas, no.   Recall again hazy and vague and mostly fragmented, earlier dreams forgotten.    Pretty darn interesting situations, scenes, and interaction, however, and a fairly good number of them.   So low points but pretty good night, altogether.

5 fragments: 2.5
2 dreams: 2
night total: 4.5

competition total: 45.5 + 4.5 = 50

Full DJ

Not sure if I can pick up my game given my very active vacation, it's keeping me exhausted most of the time.

----------


## Goldenspark

Hey guys, although not in the comp, I am following with interest. Is there any way the scores could be summarized and updated on one page (without being loads of work for the organizers)?

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 6*
7 Fragments - 3.5 P
2 Dreams - 2 P
WBTB - 2P

total night 6 - 7.5 P
new total: 40 + 7.5 = *47.5 Points*

----------


## PercyLucid

All right, so here goes, my four previous nights (including last night, so I am up to date)

*3rd night:*

Night #3: Visit to the sun, balloon fight with dreamer. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 NLDs 3 pts.
2 Frags 1 1pts

Weird train station, turned lucid.
DILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Electronics Try machine 5 pts
Fly high speed in tunnel. Ended in space somehow. 10 pts
Flew to the Sun (new personal) 15 pts
Unspecified Dream control (force field) to not burn. 5 pts
Teleported to japan (never been) Challenge task 5 pts (first step personal) + 10 pts (advanced porting)
Fly high speed chasing a pokemon. 10 pts (second step personal)
Advance summoning Dreamer 5 pts (meet with enemy) + 10 pts (advance summoning pts) + 15 pts (third step personal)
Advance summoning Sensei 3 pts
DC Interaction 2 pts
Battle enemies 10 pts (throwed a balloon)
Dreamer joins me 10 pts
Time Control 10 pts (all stopped)
Whole down was frozen, lost dream.


WBTB 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Advance Teleport 10 pts
Summon Vegeta 15 pts
Fusion with Vegeta (new goal) 15 pts
Throw energy blast (unspecified Dream control 5 pts)
Talk to DC 2 pts
Gain Invulnerability from military attack 5 pts

*TOTAL: 215 pts.* 

===================

*4th Night. WEAK NIGHT.*

Night #4: Moving a planet with Telekinesis - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 fragments 2 pts
2 NLDs 2 pts
WBTB 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
DC Interaction 2 pts (wife in bed)
Use car radio (electronics 5 pts)
Advance Flyight to space 10 pts
Mass telekinesis 10 pts (planet moved)
Wormhole (10 pts old personal) it was behind the planet.

*TOTAL: 54 pts*

===================

*5th night* 

Night #5: Bribing dreamer to join me or join the doctors! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments 1 pts
1 NLD 1 pts
WBTB 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance flying 10 pts (above clouds)
Advance Summoning 10 pts
Meet enemy (dreamer) 5 pts 
Summon buddy (FlyingMan) 7 pts Dreamer attacked with a saber.
Pillow fight vs Dreamer assited by FlyingMan 30 pts
Enemy joins 10 pts (summoned a doctor to bribe Dreamer
Explosion woke me up.

*TOTAL: 87 pts*


===================

*6th night*

Night #6: Visiting Tartarus riding Cerverus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments
WILD 10 pts
WBTB 2 pts
RC 1 pts
Talk to DC (wife) 2 pts
Advance teleport 10 pts (opened a door to underword)
Advance summoning ficitional (cerverus) +15 pts
Mental control Cerverus 5 pts
ToTY 20 pts (reached Tararus, looks like DBZ hell spikes)
Banishing Cerverus 10 pts (got pissed for some reason)
Summoned Dreamer 5 pts
Advance flight (together) 10 pts
Show enemy a previous dream (too bad this does not give pts!)

L-DEILD (2nd wild) 5pts
Advance Flight 10 pts 
Teleport (high building) 10 pts
Got distracted flying in space.

*Total: 117 pts*


*
TOTAL COMPETITION:* 673 PTS

----------


## ~Dreamer~

Nice work Percy, I'm looking forward to listening to your recordings.  :smiley: 





> L-DEILD (2nd wild) 5pts
> Advance Flight 10 pts 
> Teleport (high building) 10 pts
> Got distracted flying in space.



For L-DEILD scoring rules, please read back in the thread or check your control panel to see where you've been quoted (Sensei and I both replied to your question).
In summary:
*1. L-DEILD must be counted as "Chain a Dream" (2 points)
2. You can't double-up on dream control tasks in the same dream/chain.*
Eg. the above points for advanced flight and teleport were already counted before the DEILD, so that's the max for that dream/chain.
I've only seen a few points you need to adjust (removing 3 points per L-DEILD and those dream control tasks I listed above) but I haven't looked through them thoroughly - please check them yourself to make sure they're accurate.  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Hey guys, I ma aged to come back for a couple days, so update:

Day 4:
wbtb: 2pts

Day 5:
6 dreams: 6pts
wbtb: 2pts

Day 6:
3 dreams: 3pts
wbtb: 2pts

these 3 days: 15 pts

Comp total: 49.5 pts

----------


## JoannaB

Day 6: 1 dream 1pt

Longer nonlucid - my recall is returning:
Sexy competition day 6: of failing servers, pen name, and skunk - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total: 15pts

----------


## PercyLucid

> Nice work Percy, I'm looking forward to listening to your recordings. 
> 
> 
> 
> For L-DEILD scoring rules, please read back in the thread or check your control panel to see where you've been quoted (Sensei and I both replied to your question).
> In summary:
> *1. L-DEILD must be counted as "Chain a Dream" (2 points)
> 2. You can't double-up on dream control tasks in the same dream/chain.*
> Eg. the above points for advanced flight and teleport were already counted before the DEILD, so that's the max for that dream/chain.
> I've only seen a few points you need to adjust (removing 3 points per L-DEILD and those dream control tasks I listed above) but I haven't looked through them thoroughly - please check them yourself to make sure they're accurate.



True, forgot the chain rule. I am glad that I do not played with chains that much, lol.

So I did another L-DEILD on the first night, no doubled task but accounted it as second WILD. So that is 3 pts adjustment. For this last L-DEILD is another 3 pts and 20 pts for doubled tasks.

I am glad you pointed out the chaining thing, that makes me rethink of a couple plans I have for later (non point-farming plans hehe, don´t worry) 

Adjusted Pts: -26 pts
3 dream posts: 1 pts

*TOTAL COMPETITION:* 648 PTS

Lol... we have the same score haha.

----------


## ExothermReacton

No lucid today but I have my recall points so I am happy. I kind of failed the WBTB by just falling to sleep again.

Day 6:

Remembered 4 dreams: 4 points

WBTB: 2 points

Day 6 total: 6 points

Comp total: 64 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 6:

3 dreams - 3 pts
WBTB - 2 pts

Night 6 Total - 5 pts
Competition Total - 82 pts

----------


## imazu

Still sick, still terrible.
1 NLD - 1pt

New Subtotal: *103*

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 6:*

I'm not having much luck staying lucid very long but I am happy I'm at least noticing I'm dreaming. It's a start so hopefully I can get a longer lucid sometime soon.

Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: .5
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream: 1
WBTB (success or failure) - 2
First DILD of the Night - 10 
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 
9 DJ comments - 3 (I got to add these before I lose track of them)

*Day Total:* 18.5 points
*Comp Total:* 52.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...i-lucid-69311/

----------


## Higat

Finally a lucid dream  :smiley: . In a funny way, although I did hear my alarm this time, it rung as I was trying to fall back asleep after a lucid dream  :tongue2:  Keeping it for tonight, though.

1 NLD: 1
1 fragment: 0.5

Family party - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

DILD: 10
DC interaction: 2 
RC/Stabilization: 1
Hobby: 5
Basic summoning: 5
TotM: 15
Ordinary object for Dream control*: 5
Advice: 5
2nd step of 3 step task: 10

*I used a piece of string to fish, that counts as "use an ordinary object to perform dream control," doesn't it?

Night's Total: 59.5

*Comp subtotal: 129.5*

Edit: I'm also going to add a *new* goal : use a Susanoo.

----------


## dolphin

Not much recall. Some weird dreams!

Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views - Dream Journals - Dream Journals

2 fragments-1 point
1 DILD-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
using object for dream control (chainsaw)-5 points
flying-5 points

night total-23 points
competition total-306 points

----------


## Samael

#203. Worthy

Full Non-Lucid Dream: 2
First DILD: 10
WBTB: 2
Interact with a DC x2: 4
Invulnerability: 5
Basic Summoning, fictional character: 10
Dream power, wield Thor's hammer: 5
Dream power, spell of protection: 5

*Previous Total: 102
Day 6: 43
Total: 145*

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... not enough to DO a full dj today (coupled with running out of time)

3 dreams = 3 points
Wbtb = 2 points
Dild = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Summon a DC = 5 points
Invisible = 5 points
Computer = 5 points
mind control = 5 points

37 + 369 = 406 points

Became lucid in my room and got on my computer to look at goals. Comp didn't work. Summoned my wife down the hallway. Realized that even though it is my room now, it is in the place of my old room in parents house. Wife comes in and I have her... interact with me.  Someone else is coming. I turn me and her invisible and convince her that no one is there. Someone comes through my room looking for me and then leaves. Finish. Go downstairs because my parents dream basement is legit. Wake up on my way down.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 6:*

This night was not so good but i expected it alrdy. i slept at a friends place and we drinked and smoked. i am suprised that i remember anything at all in the morning hours. And it seemed that i finaly found a reliable Dreamsign: searching and going on toilets .... worked 2 nights in a row^^

2 NLD - 2p
2 fragments - 1p
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point

3 comments - 1 point

*Total Night: 17 points 

Competition Total: 239 Points* 


Competition Night 6 weak recall and 10 second lucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Sensei

> Hey guys, although not in the comp, I am following with interest. Is there any way the scores could be summarized and updated on one page (without being loads of work for the organizers)?



I will be updating the scores tomorrow (or the day after). It will be quite a bit of work, but not really an extreme amount. Probable about 20-30 minutes.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #6:*

Lucidity was there but recall wasn't great, so I lost a lot of it unfortunately:


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I became lucid, and I know I did one of my personal goals straight away, I think it was the mirror one, but I don't remember it well enough to count it. I do remember thinking, "Awesome, I've completed my main goal for tonight, now I can do whatever I want!" haha. I remember the parts after that more clearly:
I was with 2 friends, so I decided to use my phone to call one of them. It wouldn't connect, but I showed them their contact info coming up on the screen. Then I pulled some food from my pocket - it was a crunchy, airy texture, similar to honeycomb, but it didn't have a taste. I woke up soon after that.



Non-lucid fragments x3 = 1.5 points
Full non-lucid dreams x4 = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 5 points
Use electronic device = 5 points
Basic summoning = 5 points

*Night 6 total = 34.5
Competition total = 682.5*

----------


## Pickman

Night 5:

1 whole dream = 1 point

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 6*

WBTB: 2 points
2 non lucid dreams: 2 points

*Day 6: 4 points
total: 33 points*

----------


## KestrelKat

Night 4:

4 Full Dreams: *4 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*

Night 4 total: *6 pts*




Night 5: 

2 fragments: *1 pt*
2 full dreams: *2 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*

Day 5 - Nap
1 Full Dream *1 pt*
RC: *1 pt*
1st DILD of the night: *10 pts*
Object/DC Changing: *5 pts*
Interact with a DC (do dogs count?): *2 pts* 
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing: *10 pts*  Step-Three: *15 pts*
Week 1 Challenge: *20 pts*
Advanced Flying: *10 pts*

Night 5 total: *79 pts*




Night 6:

3 Fragments: *1.5 pts*
2 Full Dreams *2 pts*
WBTB Attempt *2 pts*

Night 6 Total: *5.5 pts*



Competition SubTotal: *166 pts*


Progress on 3-Steps
[X] Eat Something
[X] Advanced Flying
[X] Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing


Personal Tasks:
(NEW) Meet my DG.
(NEW) Build a mountain landscape.
(NEW) Find Zukin and ask her to lead me to her sleeping body, try to wake her.
(NEW) See myself one year from now.
(NEW) Speak with my subconscious self.
(NEW) Take a trip in the TARDIS.
(NEW) Take a trip on the Star Ship Enterprise.
(NEW) Explore a cave/underwater
(NEW) Ask DCs what they do to RC.
(OLD) Talk to the Face. (NEW) Find out who the Face really is.


Le Dream Journal

----------


## Elcifer

*Night #6:*
- 2 NLD (2pt)
- 3 comments (1pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 73.5*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-5 points = 37.5
Day 6 (100x3-5HTP 75x2-B6 170Melatonin 25x2DHEA)
8 dreams +8 (11:00p 12:30 2 ::?: ? 3:40 5:15 7:30 2:30 4:00)
1 fragment +.5 (? ::?: ?)
wbtb = 2
=======
10.5 points

Dream 1 angry bus / emperor of japan / wrong college / hamburger baseball
Dream 2 need surgery / wrong bathroom / dream mirror
Dream 3 smokers / firefighters
Dream 4 3D High School / no wrong answers campaign
Dream 5 centaur mountain / pay the debt / senior apts. / damaged monitor / magic bird cage / equations
Dream 6 spinning in snow / lightning strike / body paint
Dream 7 nepotistic east / gong & guard
Dream 8 light the plants / cheese recipes / wedding plan / meat freezer
Fragment 1 stadium hiding

total 48 points

Sure there is a drought in Cali, but why should that stop it snowing in August!  Arg No Trigger

new goals:
make it snow
make lightning strike

----------


## Samael

> Sure there is a drought in Cali, but why should that stop it snowing in August!  Arg No Trigger



And here I thought this was normal in waking life! The saying here is "if you don't like the weather, wait five minutes and it'll change."

----------


## KestrelKat

Though I can't start on them until tomorrow night, my Week 2 Three-Step tasks will be
1. Teleport
2. Element Manipulation
3. Time Control

----------


## cooleymd

> Though I can't start on them until tomorrow night, my Week 2 Three-Step tasks will be
> 1. Teleport
> 2. Element Manipulation
> 3. Time Control



hmm did the main post get updated with challenge for week two?

I will only have 2 rounds of sleep tonight at most 4hrs
and no sleep tomorrow so my score won't likely be going up by much until the final weekend

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 7*

took a day off WBTB

remembered 2 non lucid dreams: 2 points

*Day 7: 2 points
total: 35 points*

----------


## ExothermReacton

Directly woke up after getting lucid this night. Might have to do with the fact that I just ran aimlessly into the world instead of stabilizing. Still 3 lucids in 4 days, one of my best rates so far thanks to this competition.

Day 7:

Remembered 3 dreams: 3 points

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

Interact with a DC:  2 points

Day 7 total: 17 points

comp total: 81 points

DJ entry following soonTM

----------


## LouaiB

Day 7:

4 dreams: 4 pts

DILD: 10 pts

RC: 1 pt

Second DILD: 5pts
wbtb: 2 pts

Sensei's Sexy comp day 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

night score: 22 pts

Comp total: 71.5 pts

4 LDs for the first week. I am glad!! Induction is the first part of having awesome frequent LDs. Hope I  break my personal record of 6 LDs (LDs I have during these 2 week competitions)

----------


## Pickman

Night 6:

2 whole dreams = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 4.5 points

----------


## Higat

Ahhhh, was really counting on that last week's night to finish my 3 steps and the challenge task. Shame.
Even had a forced WBTB, dog woke me up just right after a sleep cycle apparently so I tried to make the most out of it. I did get a lucid dream but it lasted just about 2 seconds lol. Points are points I guess   :tongue2: 

WBTB: 2
3 NLDs: 3
2 Frag: 1

DILD: 10

Total: 145.5





> I have a FA. It's night, and I see my sister sitting on my floor. I ask her what she's doing here and she just kind of rolls her eyes and lay down on the floor. I realize that I'm dreaming but instead or RCing or stabilizing I bolt upright on my bed to look. I move my real body instead of the dream one.

----------


## JoannaB

Night 7: 2 fragments (1pt) + 1 headache upon waking up (0pts)

COMP TOTAL: 15 + 1 = 16 pts

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Night #5:*

DILD - 10
4 NL Dreams - 4
WBTB - 2
Interact with a Dream Character - 2
Use an Electronic Device - 5
Object Change - 5
Time Control - 10

Night #5 Total: *38*

*Night #6:*

2x DILD - 15
6 NL Dreams - 6
2 Fragments - 1
WBTB - 2

DILD #1:
Interact with a DC - 2
Advanced Object Change - 10

DILD #2:
Partial Transformation - 5
Unspecified Dream Control - 5

Night #6 Total: *46*

*Night #7:*

2x DILD - 15
WILD - 10
2 NL Dreams - 2
2 Fragments - 1
WBTB - 2
-->30

DILD #1:
Interact with a DC - 2
Fly - 5
Teleport - 10
Eat Something - 5
Use an Electronic Device - 5
-->27

DILD #2:
Meet a Teammate - 7
Mind Control - 5
Interact with a DC - 2
--> 14

WILD:
RC - 1
Meet a Teammate - 7
Interact with a DC - 2
Eat Something - 5
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5
Super Strength - 5
Basic Unsummon - 5
Basic DC Change - 5
Invisible - 5
DC Manipulation - 5
Teleport - 10
Element Manipulation - 10
Fully Phase - 10
Advanced Summon - 10 (+5 fictional character)
Mass Telekinesis - 10
Time Control - 10
Full Transformation - 10
Unspecified Dream Control - 5 (jump off air for double jump)
-->125

ToTM (music/concert) - 15
ToTY (pandora's box) - 20
Advanced Challenge Week 1 - 20
New Personal Task - 15 (Paint in sky with Hands)
-->70

Night 7 Total: 70 + 125 + 14 + 27 + 30 = *266*

Competition Total: 544 + 261 + 46 + 38 = *894*

A Beach, a Party, and Princess Peach - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Edit: Also, my week 2 three-step-task:
1. Advanced Summoning
2. Teleport
3. Element Manipulation

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #7:*
Recall was very fragmented, including one LD which I won't count because I can't remember enough of it. There are a couple of other things I'm not counting points for, either because I didn't recall them clearly enough, or because I didn't feel I truly fulfilled my goal. I had other LDs throughout the night though, and got the weekly task done at the last minute, so I'm very happy.  :smiley: 

*DJ entry.*

Non-lucid fragments x9 = 4.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x2 = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
3 DJ comments = 1 point
(9.5)

First DILD = 10 points
RC = 1 point
(11)

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
RC/stabilisation = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
TK = 5 points
Basic summoning (object) = 5 points
Fully phase = 10 points
Full transformation = 10 points
Task of the year = 20 points
Meet an enemy = 5 points
(63)

First WILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Basic summoning = 5 points
DC mind control = 5 points
Unspecified dream control (manipulating sound) = 5 points
Advanced object/DC changing = 10 points
Time control = 10 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
(54)

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Stabilisation = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Use an electronic device = 5 points
Use ordinary object for dream control = 5 points
Basic unsummoning = 5 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Advanced summoning = 10 points
Time control = 10 points
Week 1 challenge task = 20 points
New personal goal = 15 points
(88)

*Night 7 total = 225.5 points
Competition total = 908 points*

*New personal goal:* Communicate with a tree and share its wisdom (my personal lucid dare assigned by NyxCC.)

*New Three-Step Task* (Week 2):
1. Mass TK
2. Elemental manipulation
3. Advanced summoning

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 7:*

Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - .5
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 3.5 points
*Comp Total:* 56 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-7-69388/

----------


## KestrelKat

> hmm did the main post get updated with challenge for week two?
> 
> I will only have 2 rounds of sleep tonight at most 4hrs
> and no sleep tomorrow so my score won't likely be going up by much until the final weekend



Nah, but the first posts says if you finish your three-step tasks in the first week, you can pick new ones for Week Two  ::D: 



Night 7:

Crappy recall for some reason...

2 Fragments: *1 pt* (it sucks because I know that when I woke up, I had remembered two FULL dreams, but by the time I got my phone out to record them, I'd lost most of it)
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*

Night 7 total: *3 pts*



Week One Subtotal:  *169 pts*

I'll try for a nap today, see if I can do better haha

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 7:*
4th Night in a row lucid... wow this competition really motivates me. Lets see this night  :tongue2: 
It was important for me to get lucid this night because its Night 7 and i had an open 3 step task. could check it of my list so i can choose 3 new one  :smiley: 


1 NLD - 1 point
1 fragment - 0,5 Points
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Ask for Advice - 5 points
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Fly - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Fully Phase through Big Solid Object - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total: 67,5 Points 
Competition Total: 306,5 Points* 

Competiton Night 7 a windy dream - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views


*New Personal Goals:*
look at my hand and stretch fingers
lift a car with bare hands
lift a car or something similar big with telekinesis
juggle with atleast 3 balls
summon a friend and let him/her accompany my LD
change weather

*New 3 Step Tasks:*
1. Super Strength - 5 points
2. Partial Transformation - 5 points
3. Element Manipulation - 10 points

----------


## KestrelKat

RelaxAndDream, you're rocking this competition!  keep it up and good luck in the next week!  I'm personally hoping to catch up to you by the end of the week, so be prepared!

----------


## Sensei

again, not much to DJ last night. I am tired. Need to take a nap. 

2 dreams = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
DILD = 10 points
WILD = 10 points
subtotal = 24 points

Rc = 1 point
transform an object = 5 points
interact with DCs = 2 points
subtotal = 8 points

RC/stabilize = 1 point
electronic = 5 points
use device for dream control = 5 points
mind control = 5 points
interact with DC = 2 points
subtotal = 18 points

Total = 18 + 8 + 24 = 50 points
Comp total = 50 + 406 = 456 points


*Spoiler* for _Lucids_: 



First lucid I played hockey and found out that my stick was broken and too small. I RC and then I put it behind my back and pull it  back and it is fixed. I then go to play more hockey with a lot of DC friends

Second lucid I WILDed and stabilized and then I used the computer to make a DC (my wife) interact with me. The different things on the comp changed what she was planning on doing instantly.




Should be updating the scores today or tomorrow, will try to get to it today.

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Heyho,
what about the challenge for week two? tonight is my first night of week two  :smiley:  
but if you are too tired or something no problem either. i am confident that i will have atleast one chance this week  :smiley: 





> RelaxAndDream, you're rocking this competition!  keep it up and good luck in the next week!  I'm personally hoping to catch up to you by the end of the week, so be prepared!



Thank you its really a run i didnt expected. the competition really boosts my skills. interesting to see how powerfull intention and motivation is  :smiley:  i just need to go early enough to bed so i have enough time for a WBTB (even if i just do one per night). The competition is draining a litte, lets see if i can keep it up the whole week.

----------


## PercyLucid

Will upload DJ recording tomorrow, tried to voice record it instead of writing to save a step buuuuuuuuut... you do not want to hear my asleep voice lol.

Night #7

No NLDs / fragments recall (was empty of dreams at 6am lol)

WBTB 2 pts (saved the night)
DILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
DC Interact 2 pts
Electronics 5pts 
Advance Flying 10 pts
Teleport 10 pts
Advance summoning 10 pts + meet teammate 7 pts
Ask teammate to teach something 10 pts (hannasuka word for pandora box)
ToTY 20 pts (ordered pandora box)
Unsummon 10 pts (big lizard gone)

Dream total 89 pts

*** DJ Comments 3 = 1 pts)

*Competition total:* 738 pts

----------


## dolphin

comp night 7 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 NLDs-4 points

1 WILD-10 points
flying-5 points
teleport-10 points
partial transform-5 points
personal goal-10 points

1 DILD-10 points
flying-5 points
interact with dream character-2 points

night total-61 points
competition total-334 points

----------


## imazu

FINALLY got enough rest and I'm almost over my sickness, so I got lucid last night, yay!
>>Dreams<<

1 NLD - 1pt

WBTB - 2pts

1st DILD - 10pts
RC - 2pts

2nd DILD - 5pts
RC - 2pts

3rd DILD - 5pts
RC - 2pts
Full Phase - 10pts
Fly - 5pts
Challenge Task - 20pts
Interact w/ DC - 2pts
Super Strength - 5pts
Basic Summon - 5pts
Teleport - 10pts

Night Total: 86
New Subtotal: *189*

----------


## Samael

2x NLD: 2
Fragment: 0.5
5x Comments: 2.5

*Previous Total: 145
Day 7: 5
Total: 150*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Week 2 Challenge Tasks - 20 pts*

*Beginner League:* Make an inanimate object talk to you. (Does not have to move.)

*Intermediate League:* Make an inanimate object move by itself.

*Advanced League:* Completely bring to life an inanimate object, and ask it what its life's purpose is.


*Three-Step Tasks:*

Anyone who completed all their Three-Step Tasks in the first week may choose another 3 tasks to complete in Week 2. (Please read the OP for full details.)

----------


## Sensei

Samael, your first 3 step task is unacceptable.   :tongue2:  In the 3 step task rules,  you can't have RC/stabilization in there. 

We can count your second one as your second, but you need to choose another one for your first and do it. I should have noticed when you posted it. :/

----------


## imazu

> Week 2 Challenge Tasks:
> 
> Beginner League: Make an inanimate object talk to you. (Does not have to move.)
> 
> Intermediate League: Make an inanimate object move by itself.
> 
> Advanced League: Completely bring to life an inanimate object, and ask it what its life's purpose is.
> 
> 
> ...



Two questions: How many points does the new Challenge task give? Same as before?
And I have yet to complete my last 3-Step, but tonight is actually still my last night of week one, so I still have a chance right? Even though the 2nd week stuff is already posted?

----------


## Sensei

> Two questions: How many points does the new Challenge task give? Same as before?
> And I have yet to complete my last 3-Step, but tonight is actually still my last night of week one, so I still have a chance right? Even though the 2nd week stuff is already posted?



Same points as before.  :smiley:  

Yes, as long as it is done on or before your seventh night. Dreamer is posting that because in her county (which I just call "The Future" or "tomorrowland") it is already tomorrow.

----------


## livingthedream

previous total is 46.5.

day 5 I remembered 1 dream and 2 fragments with a wbtb = 4.5 points = 51
day 6 - 1st DILD 10 points
wbtb - 2 points
remember a fragments x2 = 1 point
remember a full non lucid dream x3 = 3 points

51+14 = 65 points going into the one week mark. Hoping for at least another two lucids this week, had two this week which is pretty good for me! Tonight is the night, I can feel it. The lucid dream I had today was amazing for me, it was exceptional in clarity and quality but didn't last long. It evolved into a really really great NLD though, and it was the longest dream I ever recorded, it felt like I remembered the whole dream with no time cuts or skips. Will update my DJ and edit this post in a bit.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 7*
5 Fragments - 2.5 P
1 Dream - 1 P
WBTB - 2P

total night 7 - 5.5 P
new Total: 47.5 + 5.5 = 53 Points

----------


## imazu

> Same points as before.  
> 
> Yes, as long as it is done on or before your seventh night. Dreamer is posting that because in her county (which I just call "The Future" or "tomorrowland") it is already tomorrow.



OK, thank you!  ::D:

----------


## Higat

So I'm going to be the guy who's confused again  :tongue2: 
I forgot weeks started on Sunday in the US  :tongue2: 
So Monday night is the weeks' last night ?

----------


## Sensei

> So I'm going to be the guy who's confused again 
> I forgot weeks started on Sunday in the US 
> So Monday night is the weeks' last night ?



It isn't week by states standards, but by 7 days from the start. We started at 8 pm last Monday, so the same starts this week.

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm compiling all the team points at the end of week one, I'll post them as close to 8pm tonight as I can  :smiley: 
Remind me what time zone it's based on...?

----------


## Higat

> It isn't week by states standards, but by 7 days from the start. We started at 8 pm last Monday, so the same starts this week.



Arg, had my hopes up for a sec  :tongue2: 





> what time zone is it based on?



Yours, wherever you are.

----------


## KestrelKat

Ah, right, I just checked the first post like a smart person would have done before asking.
tehehehe

----------


## FryingMan

~Dreamer~, you and AD are absolute monsters!   Must be something about living in an eternal dreamy sort of state!   Can I come for a retreat to your place sometime!?

Last night was atrocious, some interesting dreams but I barely remembered anything at all.   Super late to bed.   And tonight is looking late, too.    

2 fragments: 1 point

new comp total: doesn't matter, it's less than one single LD score from anybody else in this division!   Haha, *cry*!      Vacation is too distracting to give the comp proper attention.   And like I figured, my cycle peaked in early August, just a bit too early, darn.\

Maybe I can get everybody together for a pillow or lightsaber fight or something.   We'll see.

----------


## Sensei

> ~Dreamer~, you and AD are absolute monsters!   Must be something about living in an eternal dreamy sort of state!   Can I come for a retreat to your place sometime!?
> 
> Last night was atrocious, some interesting dreams but I barely remembered anything at all.   Super late to bed.   And tonight is looking late, too.    
> 
> 2 fragments: 1 point
> 
> new comp total: doesn't matter, it's less than one single LD score from anybody else in this division!   Haha, *cry*!      Vacation is too distracting to give the comp proper attention.   And like I figured, my cycle peaked in early August, just a bit too early, darn.\
> 
> Maybe I can get everybody together for a pillow or lightsaber fight or something.   We'll see.



Don't worry too much about it Fryingman, You got a week to try and put some points on the board! Aim for 300! 

This competition has definitely been more sexy than a competition for me since Percy, AD, and Dreamer are doing so good.  :tongue2:

----------


## Samael

No problem, I'll say that elemental manipulation was my step 1, and remove 10 points for step 2. (New total: 140 points)

Should I pick a new set of tasks, or call Teleport my Step 2, and pick a new Step 3?

----------


## Sensei

> No problem, I'll say that elemental manipulation was my step 1, and remove 10 points for step 2. (New total: 140 points)
> 
> Should I pick a new set of tasks, or call Teleport my Step 2, and pick a new Step 3?



Since you can change them at any time, you can just count one as done and repick the others (or keep 2 the same with a new step 3) good luck.   :smiley:

----------


## Elcifer

*NIGHT #7*
- 1 NLD (1pt)
- 1 fragment (0.5pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 75*

*New Three Step Tasks:*
1. Advanced Flying
2. Mass Telekinesis
3. Elemental Manipulation

Going to challenge myself this time around.

----------


## tblanco

1 wbtb
2 dreams
 previous 13
new  17

----------


## dolphin

*3 step tasks for week 2*
1.Fully Phase through big solid object
2.Advanced Object/DC changing
3.Time Control

----------


## spellbee2

Night 7:

3 dreams - 3 pts

Nap:
1 NLD - 1 pts
DILD - 10 pts
Interact with a DC - 2 pts

The lucid part was too short for a full DJ entry, so I'll just type it up here:


*Spoiler* for _DJ_: 



I'm playing some video game in my old living room. I'm trying to pay attention to the screen, but a guy I know IRL is doing a ton of stuff to distract me, like rubbing his feet in my face, hitting me with a pillow, kicking my head. I tell him several times to stop, but he just laughs and does it more. I get legitimately angry, but he just shrugs it off. "What are you going to do, rage quit?" I get incredibly angry, more angry than I've ever been before in my life, which causes me to become lucid. I think about doing an RC, but I'm fairly confident I am dreaming. I stand up, and in a fit of rage, I slam my fist through the TV. Several sparks go flying, and I actually get electrified by the internal circuitry. It feels pretty awesome, like all my hair is standing on end and my entire body has a pleasant tingling sensation. I turn back around to the guy, who is now suddenly afraid. "How's _that_ for rage quit?" I'm still electrified, so I threaten to electrocute him, but he runs off before I get the chance.




Night 7 Total - *16 pts*
Competition Total - *98 pts*

Also, 3-step tasks for week 2:
Super Strength
Partial Transformation
Element Manipulation

----------


## StaySharp

I already wanted to reply a dozen of times, but all of those times my wife was sleeping behind me, and typing a lot of stuff isn't really an option with a loud keyboard and someone sleeping right behind you.

Anyway, I have no lucid dreams to show, and I don't had particularly many dreams either, still I would call the past nights utterly interesting and valuable. To give you a perspective as to why, I usually tend to have utterly erratic and unrelated dreams, every day of my life, for about as long as I can remember. I've called my dream journal here erratic as well, and not just out of boredom. Dreams that I could really link to anything I liked, anything that is/was relevant to me or dreams which were even just barely related to anything I experienced in waking life were not the norm, but the exception, and with exception I mean literally 1 out of over 30 dreams I could remember. The other 29 dreams would be without any context I could link to my life or me whatsoever, and the only thing which makes a regular appearance in my dreams are excessively huge or complex, wondrous buildings. The only way to get stuff out of my waking life into dreams seems to be spending an overly excessive amount of time on that thing, and even then I rarely get dreams with any context. I would have to, say for example, play a single game excessively much during holidays for at least a week or two to warrant just a single or maybe 2 dreams involving that game. Suffice to say almost all my dream incubation attempts failed, and the best way to get context into my dreams was to get lucid and put it there myself.

About a week or so however there was a drastic cut to my usually erratic dreams, all of a sudden most of my dreams contained some discernible context, like things I like, things I often think about, games I recently played for only a few hours a day, as well as some very pleasant and interesting dreams with mental topics like ascensions and consciousness. To all weirdness I also think I experienced a localized case of synesthesia less than an hour ago, where I would suddenly see a few 0's with a yellow-reddish hue, and 2 0's with a blue hue. That was also interesting as I now can imagine how it is possible to have that kind of synesthesia in a way were you can tell the actual color of the number/sign while still seeing the synesthesia color.

As for the competition itself I have nothing much to speak of, 5 dreams 7 fragments, making for 11,5 points total.

----------


## KestrelKat

Alright guys, here are the Week One totals so far, compiled so you can see how your team is doing and rally for week two!  Best of luck to everyone, keep up the amazing dreaming!





- - - - - - - - - - - Advanced League - - - - - - - - - - - 

 *Calvin & Hobbes* 
• AnotherDreamer  *889* 
• ~Dreamer~  *908* 
TOTAL  *1,797* 


*Snoopy & Woodstock* 
• dolphin  *334* 
• Sensei  *456* 
TOTAL  *790* 


 *Garfield & Jon* 
• FryingMan  *51*  (I think)
• PercyLucid  *738* 
TOTAL  *789* 




- - - - - - - - - - - Intermediate League - - - - - - - - - - - 

 *Lions* 
• cooleymd  *48* 
• Higat  *145.5* 
• KestrelKat  *169* 
• livingthedream  *65* 
• spellbee2  *98* 
• Sydney  *__*  (hasn't posted yet)
TOTAL  *525.5* 


 *Tigers* 
• Elcifer  *75* 
• ExothermReacton  *81* 
• LouaiB  *71.5* 
• MrPriority  *66.5* 
• Samael  *150*  ??
TOTAL  *444* 


 *Bears* 
• imazu  *189* 
• Nightfeather  *53* 
• OneUp  *51* 
• PKJacker  *__*  (hasn't posted yet)
• RelaxAndDream  *306.5* 
• tblanco  *17* 
TOTAL  *616.5* 




- - - - - - - - - - - Beginner League - - - - - - - - - - - 

 *Fire* 
• CursedSeraphim  *35* 
• JoannaB  *16* 
• StaySharp  *11.5* 
TOTAL  *62.5* 


 *Ice* 
• EbbTide000  *__*  (hasn't posted yet)
• Pickman  *4.5* 
• Zachlew  *56* 
TOTAL  *60.5* 




Again, keep up the awesome work, EVERYONE!  Let me know if I missed something or added wrong.  And remember, this is only week one  :smiley:   There's a whole week left to rack up the points!

----------


## Sensei

new 3 step
mass TK
adv Summoning
Adv flying

Will format this tomorrow a bit:
TEAMS

Advanced League

Calvin & Hobbes - 1797
• AnotherDreamer - 889 points
• ~Dreamer~ - 908 points

Snoopy & Woodstock 790
• dolphin - 334 points
• Sensei - 456 points

Garfield & Jon 789
• FryingMan - 51 points
• PercyLucid - 738 points

Intermediate League

Lions 525.5
• cooleymd - 48 points
• Higat - 145.5
• KestrelKat - 169 points
• livingthedream - 65 points
• spellbee2 - 98 points
• Sydney - unresponsive, trying CPR

Tigers 444
• Elcifer - 75 points
• ExothermReacton - 81 points
• LouaiB 71.5 points
• MrPriority - 66.5 points
• Samael - 150 points

Bears 616.5
• imazu - 189 points
• Nightfeather - 53 points
• OneUp - 51
• PKJacker - unresponsive, charging defibrillator
• RelaxAndDream 306.5 points
• tblanco - 17 points

Beginner League

Fire 62.5
• CursedSeraphim - 35 points
• JoannaB - 16 points
• StaySharp - 11.5 points

Ice 60.1
• EbbTide000 - unresponsive, phoning parents
• Pickman - 4.5 points
• Zachlew - 56 points

----------


## KestrelKat

LOL Sensei.  I didn't know you were going to post the totals so far (I don't recall it happening last time so I figured I'd go ahead and do it... guess I didn't need to!)


(EDIT) CursedSeraphim has 35, not 65 I think.

----------


## PercyLucid

So, here it is the dream from #7:

Night #7: FlyingMan - In order to receive the Pandora Box, you need to say "hannasuka" - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Need to make an adjustment, since it is only one pillow fight per competition, it is a total of: -50 pts (big bummer, I had more pillow fights planned... dang)


And today.

*Night #8* 

Night #8: Frying a city with Dreamer and my Master bolt - My nemean lion won the contest! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments 1 pts (both about pegasus after nemean lion done)
WBTB 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance flight 10 pts
Advance summoning fictional 15 pts
Mass telekinesis (pots and knifes to tame the lion) 10 pts
DC interaction (contest employee) 2 pts
Electronics (contest screen) 5 pts
ToTY Nemean Lion 20 pts


DILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts 
Advance Flight 10 pts
Advance porting 10 pts
Advance summon fictional 15 pts
ToTY 20 pts
Summon dreamer 5 pts
Element manipulation 10 pts

*Night total: 147 pts*

738 - 50 + 147

*Competition total:* 837 pts (Too bad, I wanted to hit 1,000 pts in the first week... oh well, at least I am hitting hard on the ToTYs... I forgot I did one month ago, lets see if I finish them up. (Now go running AnotherDreamer to do them too  ::shakehead2:: 


Three step:

- Advance Flying
- Advance Summoning
- Advance Banishing

Personal tasks: (all new)

- Get a lesson taught by Lord Ganesh.
- Shrink and visit a micro-world.
- Digitize myself and turn into data (this gonna be tricky...)

----------


## FryingMan

Sorry, PercyLucid, this is a disastrous comp for me!

comp night #8 (2015-08-25 morning)

Recall a bit improved, 2 longer multi-scene sequences.   Fairly interesting again, but lots of detail lost.    Just too tired to do much.

3 non-lucids
1 fragment:

night total: 3.5

----------


## AnotherDreamer

2x DILD - 15
5 dreams - 5
2 fragments - 1
wbtb - 2
-->23

*DILD #1:*
Use an electronic device - 5
Fly - 5
Summon - 5
-->15

*DILD #2:*
RC - 1
Object Changing - 5
Advanced Summoning - 10
Use an electronic device - 5
Phase through solid object - 10
DEILD - 2
Teleport - 10
Super strength - 5
Super speed - 5
1st task - 5
2nd task - 10
-->68

Night #8 total: *106*
Competition total: 894 + 106 = *1000*

Rick & Morty Portal to Mount Olympus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I summoned a portal rick & morty style last night, I thought it was really cool and fun.  ::D:

----------


## JoannaB

Day 8: No recall. 0 pts

However, I woke up thinking about work, and with a determination to talk to my boss frankly about something, so I bet the dream had to have to do with working out this issue.

Comp Total: 16

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 8:*

Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - .5
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 2
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 4.5 points
*Comp Total:* 60.5 points 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-8-69390/

I tried to DEILD after my last full NLD. I ended up in both the dream body and my waking body. This was a very weird experience. I seemed to have much more control than normal over the dream as well. I banished a annoying DC and I was trying to use my senses to pull myself more into the dream. I was able to feel the heat of the canyon and sand in my hands  I could see a lake and boat but at the same time could still feel my waking body laying in bed. Does this count as a DEILD or is it a failed one?

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #8:*

Quiet night in the dream department, very unsettled sleep due to sickness and injuries. Hopefully I'll get a better sleep tonight.  :smiley: 

Non-lucid fragments x9 = 4.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x4 = 4 points
WBTB = 2 points
DJ comments x3 = 1 point

*Night #8 total = 11.5 points
Competition total = 919.5 points*






> Competition total: 894 + 106 = *1000*



Nice work on hitting 1000 points already, AnotherDreamer!  :woohoo:

----------


## imazu

Ugh.. nightmare.. but at least it turned into a bit of lucidity and some lucky points
>>Yuck<<

1 NLD - 1
DILD - 10
Adv. Fly (Final 3-Step) - 10 + 15

New Subtotal: *225*

-------

3-Step Tasks for Week 2:
1. Basic Summon
2. Eat Something
3. Full Phase

----------


## LouaiB

Day 8:
wbtb: 2pts

I didn't manage to fall asleep after wbtb  :Sad:  cuz i woke up like 7 hours after sleep.

Comp Total: 73.5

Hey but we're all doing good. I just can't belive our team is last in the middle league. We need to work harder. Damn if only I can stay lucid for more than 2 seconds. I'm working on that though.

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points

competition total-338 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 8:* 
End of my lucid streak + very tired the whole day. But had for my standard a relatively good recall. atleast a lot of fragments that come up while trying to fall asleep again or writing down a dream. i really want do take DJíng more serious again. befor the competition i just writed down my lucids. but i really want to remember more now!!!!  :smiley: 


3 NLD´s 3 points 
5 Fragments - 2.5 points
WBTB - 2 points   

3 DJ Comments - 1 point

*Night Total: 8,5 Points 
Competition Total: 315 Points* 

so i will try to get even earlier to bed this night (9 pm would be nice) so longer dreamtime = more chances for lucid and hopefully still more rested tomorrow. lets see lets see. at least i can say i got pretty *Lucid Dream Addicted *grunt**  now.... felt an emptiness this morning  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sorry, PercyLucid, this is a disastrous comp for me!
> 
> comp night #8 (2015-08-25 morning)
> 
> Recall a bit improved, 2 longer multi-scene sequences.   Fairly interesting again, but lots of detail lost.    Just too tired to do much.
> 
> 3 non-lucids
> 1 fragment:
> 
> night total: 3.5



We can all have bad nights, no worries, we still have 6 nights to go  :smiley:

----------


## tblanco

non lucid 1
wbtb 2
first DILD 10
First WILD 10
other wild 5
RC 1
DC interaction 4
fly 5
super strength 5
mind control 5
2 of the 3 step tasks... 15
1 new personal goal 15


night total 78 

old total 17
new total 95

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/tbla...-sensei-69398/

----------


## RelaxAndDream

@ tblanco

all i know you can only do one personal goal per night no matter if old or new.

----------


## Sensei

> non lucid 1
> wbtb 2
> first DILD 10
> First WILD 10
> other wild 5
> RC 1
> DC interaction 4
> fly 5
> super strength 5
> ...



As relax and dream said, only one personal goal per night. You do get the 'new personal' down though.

----------


## tblanco

> @ tblanco
> 
> all i know you can only do one personal goal per night no matter if old or new.



thanks... so many rules LOL. updated my post to reflect this.

----------


## FryingMan

^^ You can do as many as you like, but you can only score one per night.   

I actually sort of wish that was less restricted to once per dream, or even better, unrestricted.   Random dream control for its own sake is pretty uninteresting to me, but my personal goals are very motivating.

----------


## spellbee2

Night 8:

DILD - 10 pts
Basic Summoning - 5 pts
Use an Electronic Device - 5 pts
Full Transformation (Shrinking) - 10 pts
Gain Invulnerability - 5 pts
New Personal Task - 15 pts
1 Non-Lucid - 1 pts

Night 8 Total - *51 pts*
Competition Total - *149 pts*

Full dream.

----------


## ExothermReacton

> Day 8:
> wbtb: 2pts
> 
> I didn't manage to fall asleep after wbtb  cuz i woke up like 7 hours after sleep.
> 
> Comp Total: 73.5
> 
> Hey but we're all doing good. I just can't belive our team is last in the middle league. We need to work harder. Damn if only I can stay lucid for more than 2 seconds. I'm working on that though.



I haven't done much in my lucids either yet but I really don't mind at this point as I am lucid nearly every night now.Something I haven't experienced for months. My personal goal is to get down the 200 which should be possible if I do a few tasks. After all everyone did a good job!

Day 8:

Remembered 3 dreams: 3 points (by the way lucid dreams make me remember less dreams per night in total. Wonder why...)

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

RC: 1 point

Interact with a DC: 2 points

Day 8 total: 18 points

Comp total: 99 points

NEW DREAM GOAL: Find out who caused the dark ice age in my dream world and turn it back normal

Time to finally get my DJ done for the last to nights. I have been quite lazy about that.  :tongue2:

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/sens...night-8-69399/

non lucid dreams = 3 points
wbtb = 2 points
2 DILDs = 15 points
first 3 step = 5 points
total = 25 points

interact with DCs = 2 points
mass TK = 10 points
invisible = 5 points
fully phase = 10 points
fly = 5 points
full transform = 10 points
total = 32 points

No points in the other. :/ 

total = 32 + 25 = 57 points
*Competition Total = 57 + 456 = 513 points*





> Night 8:
> 
> DILD - 10 pts
> Basic Summoning - 5 pts
> Use an Electronic Device - 5 pts
> Shrinking (Not sure if Unspecified Control (5) or Full Transformation (10)) - 5 (+5?) pts
> Gain Invulnerability - 5 pts
> New Personal Task - 15 pts
> 1 Non-Lucid - 1 pts
> ...



Noice job spellbee2. Since it is:
• Object/DC Changing - 5 points (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
I would say that according to scoring changing somethings size and shape is the same as changing what it is. So changing your size would be the same as changing yourself. therefore:
• Full Transformation - 10 points
would be changing your size. 
Hope that makes sense to you  :tongue2:  It makes sense to me.

----------


## Higat

4 full NLDs, naturally all somewhat related to school  :tongue2: 
Total: 149.5
Catching up tonight  ::D:

----------


## ExothermReacton

Wrote 3 comments: 1 point

Comp total: 100 points

I just had to round up the 99.

----------


## spellbee2

> Noice job spellbee2. Since it is:
> • Object/DC Changing - 5 points (change object/DC into something different, or change its size/shape.)
> I would say that according to scoring changing somethings size and shape is the same as changing what it is. So changing your size would be the same as changing yourself. therefore:
> • Full Transformation - 10 points
> would be changing your size. 
> Hope that makes sense to you  It makes sense to me.



Awesome, works for me.  :smiley:  Fixed.

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 8
Slept through my wbtb alarms
1 non lucid dream: 1 point
Total for day 8: 1 poiny

Total: 36 points

----------


## Pickman

Night 7:

2 fragments = 1 point
WBTB fail = 2 points

Total = 3 points

WBTB doesn't seem to be working as well as it used to.

----------


## livingthedream

Day 8 - Awesome! As I felt yesterday, another lucid was awaiting me in my future. First time I've achieved lucidity on back to back nights.

1st DILD - 10 points
interact with dream character - 2 points
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
Fly - 5 points

wbtb - 2 points
4 NLDs - 4 points
2 fragments - 1 point
prev total = 65 + 26 = 91, need to update my journal now with 2 entries for yesterday and todays lucid, just kinda lazy but will do later!

----------


## cooleymd

day 1-6 points = 48
Day 7(200-5HTP 75B6 80melatonin 50DHEA)
1 dream +1 (3:30)
1 fragment +.5(? ::?: ?)
wbtb = 2
========
3.5 points

Dream 1 synthetic methods

Day 8(nothing)
no sleep
=========
0 points

total 51.5 points

so far today instead of REM rebound   REM ZZZzzz bound

----------


## cooleymd

> Intermediate League: Make an inanimate object move by itself.



I gather it can't be like a drone or a helium balloon  :smiley:

----------


## KestrelKat

Question: the Personal tasks have to be while Lucid, correct?  I technically took a trip in the TARDIS in one of my non-lucids last night, but I didn't count it because I wasn't lucid.


*Night 8*
Le Dream Journal (didn't journal one of the dreams because it was just long and boring, nor the fragment)

1 Fragment: *1/2 pt*
6 Full Dreams: *6 pts*
First DILD: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
Element Manipulation: *10 pts*
Advanced Flying: *10 pts*
TOTM: *15 pts*
Teleportation: *10 pts*  Step-One: *5 pts*
Phase Through Ceiling: *10 pts*
Element Manipulation Again: *0 pts*  Step-Two: *10 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*


Night 8 Total: *89 pts*
Competition Subtotal: *258 pts*



Progress on 3-Steps
[X] Teleport
[X] Element Manipulation
[  ] Manipulate Time


Personal Tasks:
(NEW) Meet my DG.
(NEW) Build a mountain landscape.
(NEW) Find Zukin and ask her to lead me to her sleeping body, try to wake her.
(NEW) See myself one year from now.
(NEW) Speak with my subconscious self.
(NEW) Take a trip in the TARDIS.
(NEW) Take a trip on the Star Ship Enterprise.
(NEW) Explore a cave/underwater
(NEW) Ask DCs what they do to RC.
(OLD) Talk to the Face. (NEW) Find out who the Face really is.

----------


## LouaiB

A very Good night!!

Night 9:

4 dreams: 4 pts
1 frag: 0.5 pts

wbtb: 2pts

DILD: 10 pts


Basic summoning: 5 pts (+5pts bcz anime girl)
Interact with DC: 2 pts
Eat something: 5 pts (bewbs :3)

3 step tasks:
1 & 2 : 15 pts

Personal: Talking to my DG: 15 pts

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/loua...p-day-9-69417/

Night total: 63.5 pts

Comp total: 137 pts

----------


## FryingMan

I had a great night again (finally) with 3 semi-lucid moments but I'm not counting them since I didn't make the critical cognition of "I'm dreaming" and did not think of goals.
Going to bed on time makes such a difference in dreaming.   Actually in bed for approaching 12 hours, about 1 hour awake @ WBTB, SSILD finally got my mind calmed down enough to return to sleep for the after-WBTB marathon.  This may be my non-recording recall record in terms of variety.

DJ Entry

12 dreams: 12
5 fragments: 2.5
WBTB: 2

night total: 16.5

----------


## Pickman

Night 8:

I got nothing = 0 points

----------


## JoannaB

Night 9: 1 fragment (0.5 point)

COMP TOTAL: 16.5

----------


## Higat

Ah, school's kind of messing me up. Woke up lots of time during the night but I felt that if I tried anything I wouldn't fall asleep for another half hour.

3NLDs : 3
2 frags: 1

Total: 153

----------


## LouaiB

Oh wait, I was counting my lucids as NLD recall too. 5 LDs so far so I should deduct 5 points.

Comp total: 132pts

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-8 51.5 points
Day9(300-5HTP 105melatonin 150B6)
_5 dreams +5 (6:00p 11:00p 2:00a 3:30a 5:00a)_
1 fragment +.5 (4 ::?: ?)
wbtb +2
========
_7.5 points_

Dream 1 singular vs dual (technically part of day 8 since before 8pm)
Dream 2 kid safety / danger / sharp objects
Dream 3 people tech n consequences
Dream 4 angry group / attic exit / the stabbing
Fragment 1 Dogs N Negotiation
*Dream 5* hand hold / bleachers / bath rooms / day planner

total 59 points

all but dream 3 were fairly vivid (even the fragment)

saw character looked like Samael's avatar in dream 4 and *5*
(looks a bit like Draco Malfoy)
this character was stabbed at end of dream 4 but not by me and not with light saber  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 
this character lost friend to psych ward near end of *dream 5*

(maybe if the last thing I typed was dream 5 I should count that dream 1 point added)

----------


## imazu

Lucid again, though it didn't last long. I need to remember to stabilize!
>>Dream<<

1NLD - 1
DILD - 10
RC - 2
B.Summon(1st 3-Step) - 5+5
Interact w/ DC - 2
Fly - 5

New Subtotal: *255*

----------


## tblanco

last night
1 fragment .5
new total 95.5

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> Day 1-8 51.5 points
> Day9(300-5HTP 105melatonin 150B6)
> 4 dreams +4 (6:00p 11:00p 2:00a 3:30a 5:00a
> 1 fragment +.5 (4?)
> wbtb +2
> ========
> 6.5 points



dont get me wrong this is just a qustion but you take every night supplements? and often i read you have insomenia rest of the night? is this healthy to mess up your hormon lvls every night? and what is it good for? what difference do this make for you? do you remember your NLD better or what do you do it for?

just try to understand...  :smiley:

----------


## Nightfeather

Previous total: 53 points

Night 8:
2 frags = 1 P

Night 9:
6 frags + 1 dream + WBTB= 6 P

New total: 60 points

----------


## dolphin

Waking life is starting to get in the way...

2 NLD-2 points
2 fragments-1 point

competition total-341 points

----------


## LouaiB

> dont get me wrong this is just a qustion but you take every night supplements? and often i read you have insomenia rest of the night? is this healthy to mess up your hormon lvls every night? and what is it good for? what difference do this make for you? do you remember your NLD better or what do you do it for?
> 
> just try to understand...



Yeah I also heard that taking supplements frequently, these supplements we LDers use, would cause desensitization. So, I urge you (cooleymd) to research this subject immediately plz .

----------


## tblanco

Is there a place where the scores are being kept as a whole?

----------


## Zachlew

@tblanco

The first week scores are on post #267 and #268 but I don't know of any place that that has the daily scores.

----------


## Samael

Congrats on your progress, StaySharp!





> Is there a place where the scores are being kept as a whole?



I believe that Sensei and the volunteers are going to be totalling them up after the competition.

---

OK, I almost forgot my lucid from last night!

#205. House at the Start of the Lane

NLD x3: 3
First DILD: 10
Teleport: 10
Second Three Step Task: 10

*Previous Total: 140
Day 8 & 9: 33
New Total: 173*

New Step 3: Advanced Flying

----------


## PKJacker

Recalled two non lucid dreams yesterday only because I slept during the day, and almost got lucid but the dream didn't put me into paralysis so moving around was awkward and I woke up. Seems like sleep deprivation is the way to go since I can never recall what I dream during the night.

----------


## Sensei

I will probably have another post with the scores on Friday.

Sexy Competition Night 9 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

non lucids = 5 points
WBTB = 2 points
2 DILDs = 15 points
2nd 3 step = 10 points
total = 32 points

interact with DC = 2 points
teleport = 10 points
electronic = 5 points
super strength = 5 points
double jump = 5 points
element manipulation = 10 points
total = 37 points

adv summon = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
electronic = 5 points
total = 17 points

total = 17 + 37 + 32 = 86 points
*comp total =  513 + 86 = 599 points*

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 9: had a lucid again. i am really happy about it because i´ve read lately more often about "incubating" like dreamer and AD seems to do often and i thought i try it or atleast that what i think incubation is. after my wbtb i did some mantras and intentionwork and after that thought about the goals i want to accomplish and how i would do that, i set an order and thought about it some time. i repeated my mantras and fall asleep then after some time (made me pretty awake) 
i am excited about the result. i normaly dont have problems remembering my goals while lucid but this time i didnt had to think about my goals + how i might accomplish them but could just like that start my already tought path. i think i was never that calm in a LD. i didnt run or acted fast once. i just did one after another a goal after goal. this was really a new and nice feeling of lucidity. 
plus for the first time i had time to feel into myself and i really felt on the beginning that the dream is a bit blurred and gray and it was no problem and i could handle it with my glasses. i had no unsecure or nervous feeling like i could wake up or something. this was great. this time i indeed was calm like a zen  :wink2: 
and i think i will summon way more often someone that accompany my dream. it was really helpfull to have her with me. she helped me twice without asking and its seems that the dream is more stable because i talk more about what i do and show it to her and therefore are more selfconfident.
the only thing i completely forgott was the weekly task i also incubated but nevermind. 
after the lucid i did a second WBTB but it was wasted time. i should have just fall asleep and be satisfied. because of that i was awake like for an hour again and i had no second lucid. 

dumb thing is i did like 3 personal tasks what is not that big of a problem but now i see that if i would do them again it would be old tasks... nevermind^^


NLD - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Gain Invulnerability - 5 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Use an Ordinary Object to Perform Dream Control - 5 points
Super Strength - 5 points
Partial Transformation - 5 points
Telekinesis - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Eat Something - 5 points
Object/DC Changing - 5 points
Complete first chosen task - 5 points
Complete second chosen task - 10 points
Complete third chosen task - 15 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points 

New Personal Goals:
look at my hand and stretch fingers
lift a car with bare hands
lift a car or something similar big with telekinesis
juggle with atleast 3 balls
summon a friend and let him/her accompany my LD
change weather

New 3 Step Tasks:
1. Super Strength - 5 points
2. Partial Transformation - 5 points
3. Element Manipulation - 10 points


Night Total: 111 Points 
Competition Total: 426 Points 

Add New Personal Goals:
Talk to a Plant and get an answer
use a magic wand
summon Nightfeather



Competition Night 9: a good LD and new insights - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 9*

wbtb: 2 points
2 non lucid dream: 2 points
*
Total for day 9: 4 points
Total: 40 points*

----------


## Zachlew

> Day 8:
> 
>  Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - .5
>  Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 2
>  WBTB (success or failure) - 2
> 
> Day Total: 4.5 points
> Comp Total: 60.5 points



Edit last post to fix points:
*Day 8:*

Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - .5
_Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 1_
WBTB (success or failure) - 2
_First WILD of the Night - 10 points (DEILD after a non-lucid dream counts as a WILD)
Advanced Unsummoning/Banishing - 10 points (make someone disappear right in your direct view)
Stabilization - 1 point_

*Day Total:* 24.5 points
*Comp Total:* 80.5 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-8-69390/


*Day 9:*

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 5
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 7 points
*Comp Total:* 87.5 points 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...p-day-9-69425/

----------


## MrPriority

Sorry guys I had a lot to do. So I have to catch up with my progress here now. I'll also be gone for the weekend. Though I'll be back in time to post all my results on monday. I don't expect to get much sleep, but I'm gonna try my best non the less! Ok here's my updates:

*Day 5:*
1 fragment: 0.5 points
WBTB: 2 points

sub total: 2.5 points

*Day 6:*
2 fragments: 1 point

sub total: 1 points

*Day 7:*
1 fragment: 0.5 points
3 dreams: 3 points
WBTB: 2 points

sub total 5.5 points

*Day 8:*
nuffin :Sad:  

sub total: 0 points

*Day 9:*
1 dream: 1 point 
WBTB: 2 points

sub total: 3 points

*Old total:* 66.5 points
*New total:* 66.5 + 2.5 + 1 + 5.5 + 0 + 3 = 78.5 points

As always, if you spot anything wrong, don't hesitate to let me know.

----------


## Elcifer

*Nights 8 & 9:*
- 3 NLDs (3pt)
- 2 frags (1pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 79*

----------


## cooleymd

> \and what is it good for? what difference do this make for you? do you remember your NLD better or what do you do it for?
> 
> just try to understand...



the night before that I wasn't able to come home or go to sleep so I hadn't taken anything
that night I took the 300mg 5HTP all at once because I wanted to fall asleep immediately and go into deep sleep (I was super tired)
I slept from just before 2 until just after 6.

Most of the time when I can't get back to bed I have already slept for 5-7 hours

a better question might be why did I set an intention to wake up after every dream (and almost always succeed, only once in this competition have I awoken to an alarm at 5:15am) the answer is to increase the number of dreams recalled and ensure that I am approaching wakefulness in every dream to have a better chance to become lucid

The DHEA I hardly ever take and I take it to increase strageness in dreams hoping to trigger

The Melatonin I take at least some of every night but have been taking lots for this competition because it increases the vividness of the dreams especially when combined with the 5HTP that increases the clarity and focus in dreams.

(also the Melatonin if I hit a sweet spot tends to make me have visions as I try to fall asleep, the amount needed seems to vary a bit, I used to take slow release Melatonin at lower levels but now only find fast release, I think I have only had one night with visions during this competition tho, the visions can be as clear as ultra vivid dreams but you know your awake)

(the manner in which I take the Melatonin depends on how much time I have to sleep, when I have little time because it is already late I take a bunch at once, if I have all weekend I take a little and then a little more on each awakening)

As for B6 that is just shearly for recall, but I usually only take on average 50mg per night

----------


## cooleymd

> ...



LD COUNT   Yellow ---> 1000+ lucid dreams when did you hit 1000?  during the competition?

 :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

The wbtb alarm didn't wake me up ;m;

Day 10:

2 dreams: 2 pts

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/loua...-day-10-69444/

Comp total: 134 pts

Good news: I'm not regoing away again now. For some weird reason, my dad needs more time so i'm here till the end of month.

----------


## FryingMan

comp night #10

DJ Entry

5 dreams: 5
3 fragments: 1.5
WBTB: 2
night total: 8.5

----------


## Higat

Really hope I can adjust to this new schedule before the comp ends :l
3 NLDs: 3 
Total 152.5

----------


## JoannaB

Night 10: 3 fragments (1.5pts)

COMP TOTAL: 16.5 + 1.5 = 18pts

----------


## imazu

Non-Lucid Night
4 NLDs - 4
3 Frag. - 1.5
WBTB - 2

New Subtotal: *262.5*

----------


## ExothermReacton

Couldn't post yesterday so I will do Day 9+10 in one.

Day 9:

Remembered 3 dreams: 3 points

WBTB: 2 points

Day 10:

Remembered 3 dreams

WBTB: 2 points

DILD: 10 points

RC/Stabilization: 1 point

Gain Invulnerability (First of my three-step task): 10 points (or don't they stack?)

Day 9+10 total: 26 points

Comp total: 126 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Night #9:*

0 Points; no recall, no wbtb. I had to get up really early and only slept for 2 hours.  ::whyohwhy:: 

*Night #10:*

2 NL Dreams - 2
2 Fragments - 1
DILD - 10
WBTB - 2

Interact with a DC - 2
Telekinesis - 5
Super Strength - 5
Super Speed - 5
Invincibility - 5
Unspecified Dream Control (healing) - 5
Time Control - 10

Night #10 Total: *52*
Competition Total: *1052*

*Battle at the Arcade - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views*





> Gain Invulnerability (First of my three-step task): 10 points (or don't they stack?)



They *do* stack!  ::happy::

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 10:*

Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment - .5
Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream - 3
WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 5.5 points
*Comp Total:* 86 points


http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...-day-10-69456/

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #9:*

I'm having trouble with my scoring for Night #9, I'd love the help of fellow advanced leaguers if they see this.
I had 4 dreams that I would class as "semi-lucid". In each, there was some acknowledgement that I was dreaming, but it didn't necessarily feel like completely conscious acknowledgment, more of a background "knowing". My goal memory was very low and I mostly just went along with the dream plot. I'll give a summary of each dream to explain what I mean - I'm wondering whether or not you would count dreams like these as lucid yourself, to help me decide how to score them fairly.


*Spoiler* for _Dream summaries_: 



*Dream 1:* I was thinking about different outcomes of dream induction, and acknowledged that I was already in a dream, although my awareness didn't really shift. I tried to decide how my dream control would be scored; I settled on skills from the TV show Rick & Morty being worth points, like teleporting. I was switching between 4 different dimensions and exploring them.

*Dream 2:* After a short WBTB, I suddenly found myself in a large hall full of alien creatures. I went around excitedly telling them "This is a WILD!" but again, I felt like I was doing it kind of unconsciously, not fully taking in the message myself.

*Dream 3:* I wanted my dream to teach me "how to get my bodies in sync with each other". I knew my WL body was sleeping, and I felt like it would improve my health and wellbeing if I could synchronise the energy in my waking body with my current dream body. No moment of realising "this is a dream", just a background awareness that I was sleeping.

*Dream 4:* I recognised my dream state again, and remembered that I'd had previous dreams like that during the night - it felt like "returning to lucidity". I was in a room with my brother and other family members, so I started writing on a blackboard to teach them about lucidity.



I'll post my total frag/dream score for Night #9 once I decide whether these count as LDs or not.
EDIT: I spoke to Sensei and he says he considers dreams to be lucid even without the "a-ha" moment as long as you know you're dreaming. I'll update my score later, probably tomorrow.  :smiley: 


*Night #10:*

Non-lucid fragments x9 = 4.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x2 = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points
First DILD = 10 points

*Night 10 total: 18.5 points*


*Spoiler* for _DILD_: 



I became lucid in the middle of a field, and remembered my Three-Step Task. I was looking forward to my second 2 steps, for which I planned to make a tree grow from the earth, but I had to do Mass TK first. I looked around for an object big enough to count, or 5+ smaller objects. It was a pretty empty field and I couldn't think of anything to use.
I lost lucidity very quickly, and transitioned to a non-lucid dream plot where I was trying to find the perfect tree to take a photo of.  :tongue2: 



This dream has inspired me to switch the order of my *Three-Step* to:
1. Elemental manipulation
2. Advanced summoning
3. Mass TK

----------


## dolphin

0 points. 

I was only able to sleep 4 hours as I'm interviewing for a new job and was too anxious to fall back asleep.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> 0 points. 
> 
> I only able to sleep 4 hours as I'm interviewing for a new job and was too anxious to fall back asleep.



Sorry to hear that dolphin, good luck with the interview!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 10

DJ entry link here

wbtb: 2 points
1 non lucid dream: 1 point
1st DILD: 10 points
flying: 5 points

Total for day 10: 18 points

Total: 58 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 10:* had some luck with DEILD this time, thats cool and i managed to summon nightfeather and it was a wonderfull relaxed and good feeling dream. its cool to summon someone you actually dont know and learn abit about her. i´m actually excited what she will tell me about this dream^^ i had this night more lucids than last night even if i tried yesterday way harder. thats cool but i dont get it 100%. actually after the last DILD it was like yay task completed but ah....need to write it down but i am soooo sleepy and want to sleep  :smiley: 

NLD - 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point 
WBTB - 2 points

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points (hell yea i interacted with his balls... :wink2: )


Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Complete a NEW Personal Goal - 15 points (summon Nightfeather)
Meet a teammate - 7 points
Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points
Have a teammate teach you something* - 10 points --> does this count? i dont really know if she teached me how to do it but showed me? 
Telekinesis - 5 points



Subsequent DILDs - 5 points
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points 
Basic Summoning - 5 points
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Element Manipulation - 10 points 
Week 2 Challenge - 20 points


3 DJ comments - 1 point

when my teammate didnt get me fast enough to her dream that dont count right?

*Night Total: 113 Points
Competition Total: 539 Points*


Competition Night 10: less effort than yesterday but more lucids... + weekly Task done - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*New Personal Goals:*
Talk to a Plant and get an answer
use a magic wand
summon Nightfeather
Use a Portal and see where it gets you (no incubation of destination)
shrink a person

----------


## spellbee2

Night 9:


AKA Goose Egg

Night 10:

1 Dream - 1 pts

Early morning classes are killing me.

Competition Total: *150 pts*

----------


## Zachlew

> I had 4 dreams that I would class as "semi-lucid"



Semi-lucid is still lucid in my book. I vote they count.

----------


## Pickman

Night 9:

1 whole dream = 1 point

----------


## Sensei

Haha. Tried my personal goal last night. Completed old again, but couldn't get new. Forgot the rest of the LD. 


Dreams = 2 dreams 
Wbtb = 2 points
Dild = 10 points 
Personal goal = 10 points

Rc = 1 point
Interact with dc = 2 points
Teleport = 10 points
37 points
599 + 37 = 636

I am in a closet in the dorm again. I am dreaming. I decide to just sleep in there. I fall asleep. It is very bright and beautiful, but i forgor what it looked like. Someone crashed into my closet and woke me. I decided to try an in dream deild and went back to sleep. This happened a lot of times and then I gave up and decided to play in the first layer. There was tons more to this dream, but this is all I remember.

----------


## Samael

> saw character looked like Samael's avatar in dream 4 and *5*
> (looks a bit like Draco Malfoy)



Nice! We are one step away from that lightsaber fight. 

Had a dream that I think might have been lucid, but I can't remember clearly, so I'm not counting it for sure. 

WBTB: 2
NLD: 1

Previous Total: 173
Day 8 & 9: 3
New Total: 176

----------


## cooleymd

Was up most of the evening listening to the Screw-Tape Letters by C.S. Lewis so didn't sleep much
I woke back to bed at 4:30 but never really tried hard to get back to sleep so not counting wbtb points


Day 1-9 58 points
Day10(200-5HTP 80melatonin 75B6)
1 dream +1 (4:30)
1 fragment +.5 (? ::?: ?)
===========
1.5 points

Fragment 1 should you fall
Dream 1 odd man out / hold the train / captain down

total points 59.5 points






> Nice! We are one step away from that lightsaber fight.



well the fight your Malfoy like avatar had with the deranged teacher/councilor didn't go well for you
you took an old school can/bottle opener to the stomach

MalfoyOuch.jpg   OUCH!!!

----------


## Elcifer

*Night 10:*
- 1 NLD (1pt)
- WBTB (2pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 82 pt*

----------


## OneUp

My fellow Bears, I think its safe to say that I haven't been doing well in this comp unfortunately. Since school started up monday I've been busy af and havent had time to journal my dreams at all or focus on them that much for that matter. However, this weekend I will get my score up since I'll have free time.

My apologies,
OneUp

----------


## MrPriority

*Night 10:*

Went caveman mode once again! What can I say. It happens  ::lol:: 

Remember a Full Non-Lucid Dream x2 - 2 points
First DILD of the Night - 10 points
WBTB (success or failure) - 2 points

Reality Check / Stabilization - 1 point
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points (definately did that one  ::chuckle:: )
Basic Unsummoning/Banishing - 5 points
DC Manipulation / Mind Control - 5 points
Teleport - 10 points

*Nightly total:* 37 points
*Old total:* 78.5 points
*New total:* 115.5 points

_The dream_

As usual if you spot any mistakes, be sure to let me know :smiley:

----------


## Samael

> well the fight your Malfoy like avatar had with the deranged teacher/councilor didn't go well for you
> you took an old school can/bottle opener to the stomach
> 
> MalfoyOuch.jpg   OUCH!!!



It's all good; I have invulnerability/"good thing you can heal" by default in dreams. Got thrown through a wall by Thor's hammer the other night and shrugged it off; it's generally the same thing when I'm not lucid.





> your Malfoy like avatar



Well... technically this is Lucifer. Are you sure it wasn't Malfoy-Malfoy? He's kind of incompetent. 





> Malfoy is sending a robot after me. It would be a physical threat, but as long as I pick it up and hold it on its side, it can't actually get to me, so that's a bust as far as evil plans go.
> 
> The robot follows me uselessly around the room.

----------


## Sensei

Personal goal new
Meet wife in cove.

----------


## Nightfeather

Previous Total: 60 Points

*Night 10*
3 Fragments - 1.5 P


*Night 11*
The LD: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nigh...11-pond-69477/
WBTB - 2 P
3 Fragments - 1.5 P
1 Dream - 1 P
1 DILD - 10 P
Interact with a DC - 2 P

Total Night 11: 16.5 P

New Total: *78 Points*

3 Nights left to hit the 100

----------


## RelaxAndDream

> 3 Nights left to hit the 100



I am sure you will manage it. Now its weekend and soon the competition ends. that should boost your motivation plus you can sleep longer so more dreams and more chances getting lucid  :wink2:

----------


## PercyLucid

It seems that either night #9 or #10 has been bad for all upper league lol... so it was for me too. Night #10 horrible...

Here from last three nights:

837 pts

Night #9 - Tree turns into a treefolk.
Night #9: Chatting with a treefolk and a rock! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WILD 10pts
WBTB 2 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance flying 10 pts + 5 pts (1st step)
Advance Summoning Fictional 15 pts + 10 pts (2nd step)
Talk to a rock 20 pts (challange)
Bashing the treefolk 10 pts + 15 pts (3rd step)
Summon Enemy (Dreamer) 5 pts
DC Interaction 2 pts

DILD
Advance Flying 10 pts
Eat something 5 pts

*Total night:* 120 pts

==============

Night #10 - Meh
Night #10: Bad night - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4 Dreams - 4 pts
4 fragments - 2 pts

*Total night:* 6 pts


==============

Night #11 - One ToTY success - Last ToTY failed
Night #11: Frying Zeus and Banishing Kronos ~ Paris task failed. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance flying 10 pts
Advance porting 10 pts
Invencibility 5 pts (zeus bolts)
Banshing 10 pts (Kronos)
Electronics 5 pts (weird olympus pc)
ToTY 20 pts

WILD 5 pts (second, not chained)
Advancy flying 10 pts
Advance summoning fictional (paris) 15 pts
Woke up, failed ToTY

*Total Night:* 103 pts 

*Competition total:* 1066

----------


## RelaxAndDream

@percy
to bad you dont write your dreams down i would love to see what your dreams are like... i dont like audiobooks but maby i will give it a try soon. the naming of the topics alone sounds interesting  :smiley:

----------


## LouaiB

Day 11:
1 fragment: 0.5 pts
wbtb: 2 pts

Sensei's Sexy Comp Day 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Comp total: 136.5 pts

I barely stayed up during the wbtb. That would explain why I fell asleep prematurely. Also I just remembered I forgot to put an intention to recall my dreams. THe intention really does work very well.

----------


## PercyLucid

> @percy
> to bad you dont write your dreams down i would love to see what your dreams are like... i dont like audiobooks but maby i will give it a try soon. the naming of the topics alone sounds interesting



You can read a ton of my dreams. I am only doing audio for the competition due lack of time. Just go to my journal and click on Lucid Dreams, scroll till you start seeing written ones  :smiley:

----------


## JoannaB

Day  11: 2 fragments (1pt)

Comp total: 19 pts

----------


## FryingMan

Night #11: poor sleep, kept waking up anticipating early morning appointment, then we decided to do it tomorrow, so I get to suffer again tonight  :Sad: .

4 dreams: 4

competition total: 4 + 79.5 = 83.5

Maybe I'll break 100....  :tongue2: 

DJ entry

edit: to make things easier on the organizers (and everybody!) for finding an individual contestant's results, I'm thinking in future comps we should have participants just edit a single message in a thread with either spoilers for each night, or links to each night's post, with summarized score.   I did this so that I could find my own posts more easily, but I think it's probably a good idea for everybody to do....thoughts?

Here's my summary message

----------


## Higat

I actually got a tiny lucid dream yerseterday, during a "nap."
Tonight got me just 2 dreams though.

NLDs: 2
Wild: 10
Use technology: 5





> I'm falling asleep, on my bedroom floor. I didn't really mean to, I started out just thinking about stuff, but I don't do anything about it, for some reason. I let myself fall asleep as I get some kind of vivid daydreams (hypnagogia?). It kind of feels like I'm drowning, but at peace . I loose a big part of my consciousness until one of them, of me sitting on my bedroom floor, becomes more and more vivid until it becomes a dream. I recognize it as so and I slide myself down the floor to grab my tablet. I turn it on and I'm on DV. I just kind of let myself navigate the website more as a spectator than anything else, I can't even read anything on the screen. I wake up



Total:170

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-10 59.5 points
Day11(200-5HTP 125melatonin 75B6)
4 dream +4 (10:00 1:20 3:15 4:40)
slept thru cycle +0 (11 ::?: ?)
wbtb +2
===========
6 points

Dream 1 doubtful / fitting infinity / representational realization
Dream 2 the new job / the executive / the restaurant bar / the sword fight / the lasso kill
Dream 3 the desk / copper scrapping / gun fight / magic enemy transfiguration
Dream 4 school friend / fair tickets & van / bus swap / my actor / globular attack / chew out it's eyes

total points 65.5 points


Samael: the person I lasso killed looked a bit like your avatar too  :smiley:  
roped em and was spinning him in a 20 foot arc 
aimed him into the sky and flicked the wrist 
it sent him flying up about 50 feet and then splat  :smiley:

----------


## imazu

Nap yesterday and last night:

Nap:
2NLDs - 2

Night:
3NLDs - 3
2Frag. - 1
WBTB - 2

New Subtotal: *270.5*

----------


## AnotherDreamer

3 DILD - 20
WILD - 10
3 dreams - 3
2 fragments - 1
wbtb - 2

DILD #1:
RC - 1
Super Strength - 5
Interact with a DC - 2
Advanced Flying - 10
Advanced Summoning - 10

DILD #2:
RC - 1

DILD #3:
Meet a Teammate - 7
RC - 1
Interact with a DC - 2
Eat Something - 5

WILD:
Interact with a DC - 2
Meet a Teammate - 7
Have Teammate Teach You Something - 10
Mind Control - 5
RC - 1
DEILD - 2

Night #11 Total: 107
Competition Total: *1159*

Some Short Dreams - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 11:* 
Yesterday i was really tired and so i just did some mantras and shortly thought about what i would do when i am getting lucid (summon Nightfeather, juggle, summon a portal (with a portalgun or a magic wand) and let her decide where it brings us)
i woke up between 4 and 5 am, write my NLD down and go to the toilet and fall asleep again. i had a short semilucid between two alarmclocks. since semilucid is counting my points for tonight:

NLD - 2 points
WBTB - 2 points 

First DILD of the Night - 10 points
Basic Summoning - 5 points
Meet a teammate - 7 points 
Interact with a Dream Character - 2 points

3 DJ comments - 1 point

*Night Total: 29 Points 
Competition Total: 568 Points*


Night 11: drunken driving and short semilucid - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## tblanco

Last night
1 fragment .5
1 wbtb 2
1 dream 1

previous total 95.5
new total 98

----------


## Sensei

Alright so... I got a little annoyed last night about losing so badly.  :tongue2:  I decided I needed more resolve and that I should try for some early night WILDs. Apparently I needed the resolve.
Sexy Competition Night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

3 dreams = 3 points
3 WILDs = 20 points
1 DILD = 10 points
WBTB = 2 points
old personal goal = 10 points (Zödra)
total = 55 points

WILD 1
Full transform = 10 points
Teleport = 10 points
fly = 5 points
total = 25 points

WILD 2
Teleport = 10 points
fly = 5 points
total = 15 points

WILD 3
Full transform = 10 points
teleport = 10 points
interact with DC = 2 points
fly = 5 points
super strength = 5 points
invulnerable = 5 points
phase through solid object = 10 points
total = 47 points

DILD
interact with DC = 2 points
eat something = 5 points
enchant weapon = 5 points
super speed = 5 points
barrier = 5 points
fly = 5 points
tk = 5 points
adv summon (right in front of me) = 10 points
use electronics = 5 points
total = 47 points

total = 55 + 25 + 15 + 47 + 47 = 189
*Comp total = 189 + 599 = 788 points
*

New personal goal
find out what powers the amulet has





> LD COUNT   Yellow ---> 1000+ lucid dreams when did you hit 1000?  during the competition?



A couple weeks before. Before that it just said "yellow" lol.

----------


## dolphin

4 NLDs-4 points
3 DILDs-20 points

flying-5 points
phase through solid object-10 points
1st of 3 step-5 points

flying-5 points

dc interaction-2 points
time control-10 points

night total-57 points
competition total-398 points

----------


## CursedSeraphim

Day 11

took me too long to fall asleep so I deactivated my WBTB alarms
remembered one dream in lots of detail which lead to a big DJ entry
1 non lucid dream: 1 point

Total for day 11: 1 point

Total: 59 points

----------


## Pickman

Night 10:

WBTB fail = 2 points
1 whole dream = 1 point

Total = 3 points

----------


## Elcifer

*Night 11:*
- 1 NLD (1pt)
- WBTB (2pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 85*

----------


## FryingMan

DJ Entry

4 fragments: 2
WBTB (failed BTS): 2

night total: 4

comp total: 4 + 83.5 = 87.5

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 12:*
No lucids and just a lot of fragments. I was up longer and drink not an insignificant amount either. So its okay^^ this night might be the same so maby i will have the night from sunday to monday where i maby can make some points again befor the comp. ends.


2 NLD - 2 points
6 fragments - 3 points
WBTB - 2 points 

*Night Total:  7 Points
Competition Total: 575 Points*

----------


## PercyLucid

> Alright so... I got a little annoyed last night about losing so badly.  I decided I needed more resolve and that I should try for some early night WILDs. Apparently I needed the resolve.
> Sexy Competition Night 11 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views
> 
> 3 dreams = 3 points
> 3 WILDs = 20 points
> 1 DILD = 10 points
> WBTB = 2 points
> old personal goal = 10 points (Zödra)
> total = 55 points
> ...



Oooooooooooooooooooh.... is thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat sooooooooooo?

Wonder why all those WILDs sound SOOOOOOOOOOO familiar to me.... I bet as familiar as my 14 WILD-night from last competition would sound to you, right?

Okay, okay  :smiley:  Remember we have two nights left :p  ::evil::  ::evil:: 

********* Will update last night, and tonight in a post tomorrow morning  :smiley: 

Wanna have a WILD battle Sensei? Maybe after the competition since YOU BANNED farming WILDS.... We can make a 1 on 1 WILD Madness or something... Remember, my middle name is MILD and my last name is WILD... Just a friendly reminder mhuahahaha.

----------


## imazu

Got lucid yay!
>>Dreams<<
----
WBTB - 2
3 NLDs - 3
1 Frag. - .5

WILD - 10
Fly - 5
Eat Moon Rock:
~2nd 3-Step - 10
~Eat Something - 5
~Personal Task (NEW) - 15
~TOTM - 15
DC Interaction - 2
Full Phase - 10

DEILD (chain) - 2
RC - 2
B. Summon - 5
Mind Control - 5

Night Total: 91.5
New Subtotal: *362*
----
3-Step:
-Basic Summon
-Eat Something
-Full Phase
Personal Tasks:
-Eat something inedible
-Dive deep into a body of water
-Fly deep into space

Don't care about my other personals anymore. Maybe I'll add some new ones later..

----------


## JoannaB

Day 12: 1 dream (1pt)

Comp total: 20pts

----------


## dolphin

5 NLDs-5 points

competition total-403 points

----------


## spellbee2

Night 11:
(night)
2 NLDs - 2 pts

(nap)
WILD - 10 pts
Chained LDs (x5) - 10 pts
Stabilization - 1 pts
Super Speed - 5 pts
Old Task: Run at super speed through a Sonic the Hedgehog level - 10 pts
Object Changing - 5 pts
Fly - 5 pts
Use an Ordinary Object (car) to Perform Dream Control - 5 pts

Full Dream.

Night 12:
3 NLDs - 3 pts

Night 11 Total - *53 pts*
Night 12 Total - *3 pts*
Competition Total - *206 pts*

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Night #9:*

Non-lucid fragments x7 = 3.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x6 = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Teleport = 10 points

First WILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Unspecified dream control (get dream to teach me how to change energy frequency) = 5 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points

*Night 9 total = 62.5 points*


*Night #10:*

Non-lucid fragments x9 = 4.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x2 = 2 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points

*Night 10 total = 18.5 points*


*Night #11:*

Non-lucid fragments x4 = 2 points
Non-lucid dreams x1 = 1 point
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points

First WILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
DC mind control = 5 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Mind control = 5 points
Mass TK = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Mind control = 5 points
Advanced DC changing = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Super strength = 5 points
Super speed = 5 points
Gain invulnerability = 5 points
Mind control = 5 points

*Night 11 total = 113 points*


*Night #12:*

Non-lucid fragments x4 = 2 points
Non-lucid dreams x6 = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
Advanced DC changing = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Use electronics = 5 points
Mind control = 5 points
Time control = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Unspecified dream control (change object/DC behaviour) = 5 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Use an electronic device = 5 points
Change gravity = 5 points

*Night 12 total = 100 points*

*Competition total = 1213.5 points*

*DJ for Nights 9-12*

New personal task: Talk to the moon

----------


## Elcifer

*Night 12:*
Seems I become lucid more often after my usual waking time.

*DJ Link*

- first DILD of the night (10pt)
- RC / stabilize (1pt)
- interact with DC (2pt)
- fly (5pt)
- ask DC for advice (5pt)
- teleport (10pt)
- elemental manipulation (10pt)
- fully phase through solid object (10pt)
- personal goal - new (15pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 153*

----------


## PercyLucid

> *Night #10:*
> 
> Non-lucid fragments x9 = 4.5 points
> Non-lucid dreams x2 = 2 points
> WBTB = 2 points
> 
> First DILD = 10 points
> 
> *Night 10 total = 18.5 points*



Oh my, you also had a bad #10 night? Wow, pretty much all of us had either #9 or #10 bad haha.

----------


## Nightfeather

Had another short lucid this morning - yay!
http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/nigh...-castle-69534/ 

previous total: 78 pts 

*Night 12:*
2 dreams – 2 pts 
2 frags – 1 pt 
WBTB – 2 pts 
1 DILD – 10 pts 
object changing – 5 pts 
(Not quite sure here. I chose basic changing, as the castle was already partially standing.)
total Night 12: 20 pts 

*new total: 98 pts*

----------


## Pickman

Night 11:

I got nothing = 0 points

----------


## KestrelKat

Night 9:

4 NLD: *4 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*

Night 9 Total: *6 pts*





Night 10: 

2 Fragments: *1 pt*
2 NLD: *2 pts*
WBTB Attempt *2 pts*

Night 10 Total: *5 pts*





Night 11: 

1 Fragment: *1/2 pt*
4 NLD: *4 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*

Night 11 Total: *6.5 pts*





Night 12:
Le Dream Journal

3 NLD: *3 pts*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*
First DILD: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
2 (NEW) Personal Goals: *15 pts*
Interact with a DC: *2 pts*
Ask a DC for Help: *5 pts* <-- Does this count if it was asking them to show me around a new place?
Teleportation: *10 pts*
Use and Electronic Device: *5 pts*
Mass DC Manipulation/Mind Control: *5 pts*?  Is there no advanced version of this for doing it to a group of DCs?

Night 12 Total: *58 pts*



Competition Subtotal: *333.5 pts*




Progress on 3-Steps
[X] Teleport
[X] Element Manipulation
[ ] Manipulate Time


Personal Tasks:
(NEW) Meet my DG.
(NEW) Build a mountain landscape.
(NEW) Find Zukin and ask her to lead me to her sleeping body, try to wake her.
(NEW) See myself one year from now.
(NEW) Speak with my subconscious self.
(NEW) Take a trip in the TARDIS.
(NEW) Take a trip on the Star Ship Enterprise.
(NEW) Explore a cave/underwater
(NEW) Ask DCs what they do to RC.
(OLD) Talk to the Face. (NEW) Find out who the Face really is.

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-11 65.5 points
Day12(400-5HTP 135melatonin 150B6)
5 dreams +5 (11:30p 3:40a 5:00a 6:10a 6:10p)
wbtb +2
First DILD +10 (7:50a)
DC Mind control +5
Eat Something +5
Reality Check +1
Interact with DC +2
Banishing +5
object transformation +0 (still a nail and wasn't trying to stretch them)
telekinesis +5
not counting the stretching nails and finally nail comes to me as inanimate object move +0 (intermediate week two task)
Insufficiently electric device +0 (light switch)
Use Ordinary object to control dream +5 (light switch)

===========
45 points


Dream 1 the street / talking of belief
Dream 2 trash the rats & mice
Dream 3 friend walking bike
Dream 4 the blackness / (semi lucid) mega bathroom / accidental banishing / accidental walk thru wall / cancer candidate / 
contributions & control
Dream 5 field / distribution of thought / repackaging of outcomes

total points 110.5 points



*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 





I was on a street outside a gymnasium and men were dropping off their wives / girlfriends / daughters
I knew it was a dream I waited in the lucid state until they left then I entered the gym  :smiley: 
*censored* *censored* *censored* (OK, so I entered more than the gym)
during the censored portion I only claim points for eating something +5 and DC mind control +5, (made them silent and motionless) 
spent most of the lucid in the gym then I realize what about the contest
so i decided to try to push finger thru hand RC +1
I was very stable, but not with respect to location 
suddenly I was supposedly in my home and my mother was calling to me. I yelled back that I was dreaming, she kept yelling she said she needed help she was under attack, I went to her room and told her i'm dreaming, so you're dreaming too, and that she was wasting my dream time she didn't believe me, she was under attack by a levitating half invisible tall floor lamp floating above her bed (it was lit).  So I banished it +5 points by waving my hands at it.
I looked around and saw a bottle of nails so I decided to try to make the nails come to me, they first stretched elongating significantly (don't know if this counts for transformation) finally one came to my hand tho it mostly stretched to it telekinesis +5 (good thing I'm not that good at telekinesis, asking a bunch of nails to fly at you, might not work out so well unless you like being a pin cushion)
I found myself in another room like a false awakening but knew I was still lucid, it was dark but I knew their was a light switch right where it should be.  I tested the light switch remembering to move to where I could see the switch and the light and it worked in the dream I was thinking about how dream lights worked and also thinking it was an electric device but don't think I'll count it that way however using an ordinary object (light switch) to control dream (made it bright) +5 
next thing I know the door rings and a DC comes to tell me that dreaming is not a defense and cites a case of a dreamer put to death for their dream actions.  In the dream I remember hearing about the case in another dream (not really of course just one of the subconsciousness' tricks) She begins following me about making me feel guilty.  
at first I am still trying to do dream tasks so I leave and go outside and on the porch I try to think of the intermediate challenge but I can't think of it, instead I remember the old one about going to a house that was last weeks task
eventually I lose lucidity, the dream ends with me seeing myself in 3rd person as blinds close over me and someone in the  turret of a big house, I am looking out and out there somewhere my dream harasser is looking back. 
(but they are to far away to be in view of the dream camera)

total lucid time probably 5-10 minutes with many location transitions that were instant (lets just say I got in a lot of 
time in the gym)
On awakening I had forgotten the dream and it took about 2 minutes before I  recalled it, I just kept thinking their was a girl (the harasser it turns out) then I remembered the other girls.

(Semi lucid that preceded this dream)
my previous dream had been simi-lucid I had walked thru a wall and unintentionally managed to mass banish over 20 people (it also involved girls in a gym / locker room) after going thru a bathroom  with two portions that had at least a dozen tubs each (massive bathrooms are a dream sign) but I never noticed I was dreaming) also I managed to tear apart a building as well but all non lucidly






Update I just had another lucid should be worth 42 more points post at end of day  :smiley:  along with buffet dream and a few fragments, now its back to bed this is prime lucid time, I had only been asleep 50 min when woke up from lucid  :smiley:

----------


## livingthedream

Link to Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday LD's - http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/livi...etition-69504/


Have not posted since Tuesday so lets get to this! I said then that I experienced back to back LDs on monday and tuesday for the first time. I also had one on tuesday night which makes for back to back to back lucids! Quite amazing considering I never had back to backs. Ok...

Prev total is 91.

Wednesday - 4 NLDs - 4 points
One DILD - 10 points
WBTB - 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point
interact with a DC - 2 points
Element manipulation - 10 points

= 29 points

Thursday - wbtb 2 points
2 fragments - 1 point
2 dreams - 2 points

= 5 points
Friday - 1 dream 1 point
3 fragments - 1.5 points
1 wbtb - 2 points

= 4.5 points

29+4.5+5+91 = 129.5 points. Need to get that recall back up

----------


## cooleymd

Looks like fairly current scores by most in the middle league  :smiley: 

Lions
• cooleymd		110.5 (current)
• Higat               	170 (recent)
• KestrelKat               333.5 current)
• livingthedream		129.5 (current)
• spellbee2 	        206 (current)
• Sydney                   no score posted
                                =====
                                949.5 + unknown

Tigers
• Elcifer			153 (current)
• ExothermReacton	126 (few days)
• LouaiB			136.5 (recent)
• MrPriority		115 (few days)
• Samael			176 (few days)
                                ===
                                706.5

Bears
• imazu				362 (current)
• NightFeather           	 98 (current)
• OneUp				 51 (many days OLD)
• PKJacker			        at least 12 points who knows
• RelaxAndDream		575 (current)
• tblanco			         98 (recent)
                                     ====
                                     1184 + unknown + partial unknown

----------


## FryingMan

Bizarre dreams, large groups of people

DJ Entry

6 dreams: 6
3 fragments: 1.5

night total: 7.5

comp total: 7.5 + 87.5 = 95

w00t going to break 100 I think (sigh!)

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 13*

Previous Total: 98 pts
Night 13: 1 frag + 1 dream + WBTB = 3.5 pts
New Total: *101.5 pts*

----------


## PercyLucid

1066

*Night #12:* - Choosing the fairest goddess of all - ToTY completed!

Night #12: Choosing the fairest goddess of all - ToTY completed! - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

WBTB 2 pts
2 NLDs 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Summon Fictional Character 15 pts
Teleport 10 pts (paris was with me)
Talk to DC 2 pts
Eat something 5 pts
Electronics 5 pts (to sign up)
Banishing 10 pts (paris bye)
Mind control 5 pts
ToTY 20 pts (and some sex)
Summon buddy 7 pts (so FryingMan could have some sex with the goddesses too.)

DILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flying 10 pts
Mass TK 10 pts (in a Bed bath and beyond lol)
Advance Summoning 10 pts + 5 energy (dreamer)
DC Interaction 2 pts
Phasing 10 pts (wall)
Eat something 5 pts 
ToTM Eat moon rock 15 pts

Subsequent DILD 5 pts
RC 1 pts (was writting dreams again)
Advance Flight 10 pts
DC interaction 2 pts

*Total night: 198 pts*

=========================================

*Night #13:* - 4 ToTM Completed! - Exploring the awesomeness of the sub-atomic world and turning into a planet.

4 ToTM Completed! - Exploring the awesomeness of the sub-atomic world and turning into a planet. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

2 fragments 1 pts
1 NLD 1 pts

DILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
DC Talk 2 pts
Advance Flying 10 pts
Full transformation (planet) 10 pts
ToTM Bonus 15 pts
Advance porting 10 pts
ToTM (fart) 15 pts
Use electronics 5 pts
ToTM (make something popout and alive, little mouse ran away) 15 pts

WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
DC Interact 2 pts
Advance teleport 10 pts

Subsequent WILD 5 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Transform 10 pts (into a neutrino)
Personal task 15 pts (Micro word -  like space, loved it)

Subsequent WILD 5 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Eat something 5 pts
DC Interaction 2 pts
Electronics 5 pts

Subsequent WILD 5 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Advance summoning 10 pts + enemy 5 pts (dreamer)
Teleport 10 pts

*Total night: 248 pts*

*Competition total:* 1512 pts

----------


## FryingMan

> Summon buddy 7 pts (so FryingMan could have some sex with the goddesses too.)



You, Sir, are a GENTLEMAN and a SCHOLAR!!

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 11 and 12:*

Really bad nights 0 points to add for these

*Day 13:*

Remember a Non-Lucid Fragment: 1
WBTB (success or failure) - 2
First DILD of the Night - 10 

*Day Total:* 13
*Comp Total:* 99 points

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/zach...i-lucid-69560/

----------


## imazu

Got surprisingly lucid even though I didn't get a normal amount of sleep last night. I wanted to just explore this time, and I definitely did just that!
>>Dreams<<

WBTB - 2
2NLDs - 2

DILD - 10
DC Interaction - 2

DILD - 5
Fly - 5
DC Interaction - 2
Super Strength - 5

Night Total: 33
New Subtotal: *395*

----------


## JoannaB

Day 13: 1 dream (1pt)

Comp total: 21pts

----------


## RelaxAndDream

Night 13:
No dream recall at all. didnt sleep the whole night and slept like from 10 am to 4 pm. lets hope for some REM rebound the last night of the competition but i feel pretty wasted so maby i will just sleep like a stone... lets see


3 DJ Comments - 1 point

Night Total: 1 Point
Competition Total: 576 Points

----------


## Samael

#207. Citrine and Aventurine
#208. Coastal GTA

NLD: 7
DILD Aug 29: 10
DILD Aug 30: 10
UDC - Breathe underwater: 5
Advanced Object Changing (transform an algae-filled lake and creek into one with completely clear water): 10
Interact with a DC: 2
Advanced Flying (fly at highway speeds): 10
Telekinesis: 5
#3 Three-Step Task: 15

*Previous Total: 176
Last few nights: 64
New Total: 240*

----------


## Elcifer

*Night 13:*

*DJ Link*

Points:
- 2 frags (1pt)
- WBTB (2pt)
- DILD (10pt)
- object manipulation (5pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 171*

Managed to become lucid at the very end of a dream, but woke up soon afterwards.

----------


## dolphin

Had a fun night!

Sensei Sexy Competition night #13 - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

7 NLDs-7 points
2 DILDs-15 points
1 WILD-10 points
total-32 points

reality check-1 point
flying-5 points
total-6 points

basic summon-5 points
use an electronic device-5 points
personal goal-15 points
meet a teammate-7 points
advanced dc/object control-10 points
2nd of 3 step tasks-10 points
dc interaction-2 points
flying-5 points
total-57 points

dc interaction-2 points

night total=32+6+57+2=97 points
competition total-500 points

----------


## Higat

So finally had some results, as small as they are. I'm feeling like I'm kind of getting disconnected from lucid dreaming though. It's happened before and I had to relearn LDing... Won't let it happen yet again  ::happy:: 
Also, one more dream about teeth  :tongue2: 

Mountains of Florida - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Night before: 3 NLDs :3
1 Frag: .5

Last night:
1rst Dild: 10
RC/Stabilization: 1
Advanced flying: 10
Teleportation: 10
3step task: 15

2nd DILD: 5





> 2nd LD: I'm In front of a school. After having to deal with a storm and timing my whole day around where it would be in town (It's a weird storm ). I realize that my teeth, especially my left canine, are at a weird angle. I automatically dismiss it as a dream and start a RC, but before I can finish it, I get woken up by an actual storm outside.



Total: 224.5

----------


## CursedSeraphim

*Day 12*
1 non lucid dream: 1 point

*Day 13*
1 non lucid dream fragment: 0,5 point

*Total: 60,5 points*

----------


## livingthedream

saturday night:
7 dreams - 7 points
1 wbtb - 2 points

129.5 + 9 = 138.5

----------


## spellbee2

Night 13:

3 NLDs - 3 pts

Night 13 Total - *3 pts*
Competition Total - *209 pts*

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-12 110.5 points
Day13(400-5HTP 90melatonin 150B6)
4 dreams +4 (5:00a 3:00p 5:00p 6:30p)
3 fragments +1.5 (11:30p 1:00a 3:30a)
wbtb +2
First DILD +10 (5:50a)
Ask DC advice +5
Super Strength +5
Invulnerability +5
Phase thru wall +10
DC Mind control +5
Interact with DC +2

===========
49.5 points


Dream 1 meat buffet / uber tall people
Dream 2 someone's sister / finances / strange wound
Dream 3 fire station living / lack of keys / puddle / bitch slap exchange / restaurant
Dream 4 the four finches


total points 160 points



*Spoiler* for _Lucid_: 





I was on a bus (dream sign) and it began to back up, it had also come ultra close to hitting something and I didn't know where it was.  I became lucid.  I asked a DC who was a blue eyed albino on advice +5 on where I was but he just gave be a bunch of crap.  I used super strength +5 to tear the top off of the bus.  At this point I noticed I didn't have any clothes I was standing up in the bus on like chairs climbing to pop my head out the top, then I saw it the overpass was just above the torn off top of the bus (which apparently had torn neat and level) and it appeared to be coming right towards me as we drove under it, so realizing the danger I psyched my self for invulnerability +5 and left my head sticking out.  Then I was caused to phase right thru the back of the bus on impact +10.  I was now in the street and had some cloths, I wanted to get to the library but didn't teleport just imagined one behind a wall, and there it was.  Once inside I Mind Controled DC's +5 again making them silent and still, didn't work on one of their DC dream dogs tho so I kept having to smack it in the mouth (so missed opportunity to banish the thing).  My previous dream had been of a buffet so I forgot to eat anything.  In the rest of the *censored* portion I interacted with 3 female DC +2






I'm liking the mind control those DCs  :smiley: 

My last day begins at now at 8:00pm Pacific and ends early at 5:00+am since have to go to work, then a class, probably like last Monday won't even get to sleep before coming home from work the next day.

So these next 9 hrs will end the comp for me  :smiley:    I'll try to post a final score If I have the time in the morning otherwise I won't be able to post until like after 6:00pm on Tuesday

Looks like I was good for my average of 3 per month / .7 per week  as I had one LD just before the competition Saturday before last and 2 this week end just before months end  :smiley:  but I'll try for one more as I am well rested and now having vivid dreams.  But I will definitely be trying to get as much sleep as possible since I may not sleep again for 1.75 days

----------


## cooleymd

Lions
• cooleymd 160 (current)
• Higat 224.5 (current)
• KestrelKat 333.5 (recent)
• livingthedream 138.5 (current)
• spellbee2 209 (current)
• Sydney no score posted
=====

1065 + KKat update + unknown

Tigers
• Elcifer 171 (current)
• ExothermReacton 126 (several days)
• LouaiB 136.5 (few days)
• MrPriority 115 (several days)
• Samael 240 (current)
===
788.5 + three updates

Bears
• imazu	395 (current)
• NightFeather 101.5 (current)
• OneUp	51 (many days OLD)
• PKJacker at least 12 points who knows
• RelaxAndDream	576 (current)
• tblanco 98 (few days)
====
1224.5 + TB update + unknown + partial unknown

----------


## Samael

I wrote up what I _want_ to happen tonight, so the Tigers can try to even up the gap with the other teams.  :wink2: 

If I can manage it, I'm aiming for two ToTM, the Week 2 task, an enemy fight and a personal goal all in one storyline. Wish me luck!

----------


## StaySharp

Had a lack of lucids and anything overly interesting the recent days. Will post my final score after my next 2 naps today which will still be within the competition time.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Night 14*

Previous total: 101.5 points
Night 14:
1 dream (full of day-residue) = 1 point 

New total: 102.5 points

----------


## FryingMan

DJ Entry

Finally got lucid to finish off the comp.   It took a lot of effort, I need to find this effort for future comps and my general practice.   The circumstances of this comp just did not allow it.    Big day of day work yesterday, and set lots of strong intention at night.   I must still be working on a sleep deficit, as I woke at about 7 hours from a sex dream [thanks for listening, SC!] with no other memories of earlier dreams.   I managed to attempt  a TOTM but am counting it as a fail since I didn't feel (or hear) the fart actually happen.

2 nl dreams: 2
1 fragment: 0.5
WBTB: 2

DILD: 10
RC: 1
interact with a DC: 2

night total: 17.5

comp total: 95 + 17.5 + 1 (4-5 DJ comments) = 113.5

----------


## PercyLucid

This recording is going to have background spiritual music. I started recording the dreams right after doing my readings of the day, and forgot to turn off the music hehe.

Tournament´s Final Night #14: Good final extra scoring. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

*Evening 13th day.*

Felt tire so I WILDed a nap.
Subsequent WILD 5 pts (I guess since that night I had more than one WILD, counts as subsequent, despite being a nap)
RC 1 pts
DC Interaction 2 pts
Advance Teleport 10 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts

*Total nap:* 28 pts.

*Night #14*

DILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
DC Interact 2 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Advance summoning 15 pts (while Lord Ganesh is not fictional, I think I should add the extra 5 pts, he is an ascended master and not in the flesh)
New Goal 15 pts
Full transformation (dog) 10 pts + 15 pts ToTM
Teleport 10 pts
Enemy summon (Dreamer) 5 pts

WBTB 2 pts
WILD 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Invisibility 5 pts (not seen in area 51)
Phasing 10 pts (secret chamber)
DC Interact 2 pts
Invencibility 5 pts (inmune to fire blasts)
Element manipulation 10 pts
Banishing 10 pts
Teleport 10 pts

Subsequent WILD 5 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
RC 1 pts
Eat something 5 pts (blue apples in the pool)
Breath underwater 5 pts (unspecified power)
Teleport 10 pts
Use electronics 5 pts

Subsequent WILD 5 pts
RC 1 pts
Advance Flight 10 pts
Teleport 10 pts
Advance Summon Fictinal 15 pts (Freddy Krueger)
Basic unsummon 5 pts (I am not going to banish my good buddy Freddy Krueger, he always saved me from nightmares as a child...)
Meet Dreamer (enemy) 5 pts (farewells tournament)
Unspecified power: full healing 5 pts (healed dreamer after big hit with pillow)

*Total Night:* 265 pts

*TOTAL FINAL TOURNAMENT SCORE:* 1805

I wanted to hit 2000 pts for this tournament... but I failed  :Sad:  That Night #10 that was bad for me ruined my chance. Maybe I can WILD-nap, but it will be impossible to get another 195 pts in a single nap... especially that I have reached the limit on enemy tasks, ToTY, week challenge, etc... but just in case.... if I manage to nap after lunch:

- Old personal goal: Melt the earth again. (If I do nap, I do not want some lousy boring dream hehe)

----------


## JoannaB

Last night: no recall

Final Competition Total: 21pts

While I did not become lucid but my overall recall improved (started on a dry spell at the beginning of the comp). Also I am hoping that I will have an LD soon - several competitions I had no LD during them but did have one after. It was fun. Thank you!

----------


## LouaiB

Comp total: 136.5 pts

I got out of mood the past 3 days. Mostly yesterday cuz I found a way to do awesome dubstep (it's not a way, more like a tip which is using saw stacks + chords).

----------


## cooleymd

Day 1-13 160 points
Day14(200-5HTP 125melatonin 75B6)
3 dream +3 (10:00 1:20 3:15 4:40)
wbtb +2
===========
5 points

Dream 1 The Trench / Copicide
Dream 2 TV / Data Wipe / Schedule / The Drive / Cat & Dog Bycle Show / Rose Colored Glasses
Dream 3 Weird Dollar Store / Cartoon Bird Shopping / Immunization


Final points 165 points


Yea Stay Sharp, I wonder how 17 dreams, I only count as one dream each cycle, unless I'm certain sure I reentered deep sleep and the earlier dream is separate so that I might be able to have two dreams in a 90 min period.  but since my initial 4 dreams take 6 hours and the rest at least 1hr for the next several and then maybe one every 45 min I would have to sleep for 15hrs to have that many dreams, adding time to wake up and record them all would take me another 2.5 hrs or so waking recording and back to sleep.  Usually all i can manage is 12-14 hrs of trying to sleep, with more then 2hrs wake creating a maximum of 9-10 dreams per day on a weekend  (usually 7 or 8 in practice)

----------


## imazu

Welp, I guess last night was my last night! I could score during a nap today, but I'm pretty sure I'm not gonna be able to take one so..

3NLDs - 3
WBTB - 2

*FINAL SCORE: 400!!*
How weirdly even.. lol

----------


## Zachlew

*Day 14:
*

Couldn't even remember a complete fragment from last night. Just impressions of dreams. Oh well. Good comp guys!

WBTB (success or failure) - 2

*Day Total:* 2
*Comp Total:* 101 points

----------


## AnotherDreamer

*Spoiler* for _List of Stuff_: 



Night #12:

DILD - 10
wbtb - 2
2 dreams - 2
interact with a dc - 2
advanced flying - 10
super speed - 5
mind control - 5
elemental manipulation - 10(+15, 3rd step)
full transformation - 10
advanced summoning - 10
super strength - 5

Night #12 total: 86

Night #13:

2x DILD - 15
4 dreams - 4
wbtb - 2

*DILD #1:*
Invincible - 5
Meet a teammate - 7
advanced summoning - 10
interact with a dc - 2

*DILD #2:*
advanced summoning - 10
advanced unsummoning - 10

Night #13 total: 65

Night #14:

DILD - 10
4x WILD - 25
4 dreams - 4
2 fragments - 1
wbtb - 2

*WILD #1:*
interact with a dc - 2
rc - 1
meet a teammate - 7
fully phase - 10
teleport - 10
flying - 5
advanced summoning - 10

*WILD #2:*
interact with a dc - 2
meet a teammate - 7
rc - 1
flying - 5

*WILD #3:*
rc - 1
interact with a dc - 2
meet a teammate - 7
mind control - 5
partial transformation - 5

*WILD #4:*
rc - 1
fully phase - 10

*DILD:*
interact with a dc - 2
teleport - 10
invincible - 5
advanced flying - 10
partial phase - 5
advanced unsummoning - 10
use an electronic device - 5
mind control - 5
perform dream control with an ordinary object - 5
mass telekinesis - 10

Night #14 total: 200




Competition Total: 1159 + 200 + 65 + 86 = *1510*

Fragmented Lucids, Fish & Peas, and a Flying Car Ride - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I got 1500 points, yay!!!!  ::dreamerchair:: 
Great competition, I feel like I improved a lot and pushed past a lot of previous limitations I had. Thank you Sensei and ~Dreamer~ for making this competition happen!  ::hug::

----------


## KestrelKat

I got so many things done in the last night...!  I'll post them in a bit, gotta make some calls first and then DJ this shiznit!  I just confirmed with Zukin that we met in part of my lucid, too.  What an awesome night.

----------


## spellbee2

Had a long lucid last night, but had kind of a weird morning this morning, so about 80% of my recall is gone... Time to rack my brain for a few hours...

----------


## Samael

Worth a shot, but no dice. Just a single hazy lucid (I ended up having to take painkillers, blah.)

#209. Matilda

NLD: 2
DC Interaction: 2
DILD: 10
TK: 5

*Previous Total: 240
Final night: 19
New Total: 259*

----------


## KestrelKat

Night 13:

Nothing special... 
1 NLD: *1 pt*
1 Fragment: *1/2 pt*
WBTB Attempt: *2 pts*

Night 13 total: *3.5 pts*



Night 14:
Le Dream Journal

2 NLD: *2 pts*
1 Fragment: *1/2 pt*
WBTB: *2 pts*
First DILD: *10 pts*
RC: *1 pt*
Fully Phase Through Big, Solid Object: *10 pts*
Advanced Flying: *10 pts*
Summoning: *5 pts*
Intereact with DC: *2 pts*
Completed (OLD) and (NEW) Personal Goals: *15 pts* (I'm assuming even though one was old and one was new, I can only count one of them for points?)
Advanced Unsummoning Objects (clothes lol): *10 pts*
Advanced Object Changing: *10 pts* (Would bringing an inanimate object to life count as object changing?  I'll check this if it doesn't count)
Week Two Challenge: *20 pts*
Complete Transformation: *10 pts*
Time Control: *10 pts* Complete Step-Three: *15 pts*

Night 14 Total: *132.5*




Competition Total: *469.5*


I'm so happy wit this last night of dreaming... wow.  And you Advanced League-ers have dreams like this almost every night, or multiple times a night... I need to really work on my methods and get better at ACTUALLY GETTING lucid (because for the most part, once I'm lucid I can do pretty much whatever I remember to try lol.  but getting lucid is my problem usually)

----------


## dolphin

Thanks for the competition, everybody! It was fun as always!

6 NLDs-6 points
2 DILDs-15 points

flying-5 points

dc interaction-2 points

night total-28 points
competition total-528 points

----------


## PercyLucid

Well, I did my only ONE nap in the whole tournament. As I suspected, I haven´t been able to hit 2000 unfortunately, all thanks to my bad #10 night. Oh well.

Tournament´s Final Extra Last Minute nap on: Silly craziness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

Nap at 3:45 PM (still within legal time)

Subsequent WILD-nap 5 pts
RC 1 point.
Advance Flight 10 pts
DC Interaction 2 pts
Electronics 5 pts
Eat something 5 pts
Advance summoning 10 pts 
Meet enemery 5 pts
ToTM 15 pts (bus... and all the ToTM done whoohoo)
Teleported 10 pts
Unspecified power 5 pts (kamehameha) 
Old Pèrsonal 10 pts (even the dream was similar)

Total Nap: 83 points.

1 point for 3 comments.

Deducting 60 pts for September´s ToTM (Bummer) 60 pts (did 4 of them)

*New final score:* 1829

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> ToTM 15 pts (bus... and all the ToTM done whoohoo)



Nice work on your impressive final score, Percy!
I haven't been keeping up with your DJ - are you talking about the September TotMs? Remember that the OP states that only August TotMs are valid for the comp (which finished on Aug 31st), so everyone is capped at the same max of 5 TotMs (so those with Lucid Task Club access don't have a 75 point advantage.)
Looks like you will still be the top scorer even if you have to remove points. I think I came pretty close though, I'm just writing up my points now.  :smiley:

----------


## spellbee2

Welp, might as well score points for what I do remember from last night.

WBTB - 2 pts
DILD - 10 pts
Chain a Lucid Dream - 2 pts
Flying - 5 pts
Teleportation - 10 pts


*Spoiler* for _LD snippet_: 



After a short DEILD, I found myself in what looked like an airport terminal. I remembered that I needed to get some tasks done, so I flew around the airport (how fitting) for a bit. I also did a bit more "blinking" teleportation while I was flying.





EDIT: Nap
3 NLDs - 3 pts

Night 14 - *32 pts*
Competition Total - *241 pts*

I'm super thankful for everyone in charge of this competition, for helping to bring my motivation back. I improved slightly over last competition, which is always a good thing, especially when I felt like I was slipping in my lucidity over the summer. Hopefully next competition I can improve even more and possibly compete in the big leagues.

----------


## Elcifer

*Night #14:*
- 2 NLDs (2pt)
- 1 frag (0.5pt)
- WBTB (2pt)
- 3 DJ comments (1pt)

*COMP TOTAL: 176.5*

~Dreamer~ & Sensei, thank you for setting this competition up =).
I never did manage to complete any of my 3 step tasks ... but it was still really fun, and it motivated me to get better at LDing again.

----------


## ~Dreamer~

*Spoiler* for _Nights 13 & 14 points_: 



*Night #13:*

Non-lucid fragments x9 = 4.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x1 = 1 point
WBTB = 2 points

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Fly = 5 points
Use electronic device = 5 points
Mass TK = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 5 points
Use electronic device = 5 points
DC manipulation = 5 points
Advanced summoning = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
DC manipulation = 5 points
Time control = 10 points

*Night 13 total = 93.5 points*


*Night #14:*

Non-lucid fragments x7 = 3.5 points
Non-lucid dreams x6 = 6 points
WBTB = 2 points
DJ comments x 3 = 1 point

First DILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Gain invulnerability = 5 points
Advanced unsummoning = 10 points
Mass TK = 10 points

Subsequent DILD = 5 points
RC = 1 point
Interact with DC = 2 points
Eat something = 5 points
Use electronics = 5 points
Change gravity = 5 points
Unspecified dream control (energy field) = 5 points
Element manipulation = 10 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Advanced summoning = 10 points
Mass TK = 10 points
Advanced object changing = 10 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
Have a teammate teach you something = 10 points
Meet an enemy = 5 points
First Three-Step Task = 5 points
Second Three-Step Task = 10 points
Third Three-Step Task = 15 points

First WILD = 10 points
Interact with DC = 2 points
Use electronics = 5 points
Mind control = 5 points
Advanced flying = 10 points
Advanced summoning = 10 points
Advanced object changing = 10 points
Full transformation = 10 points
Week 2 Challenge (inanimate object) = 20 points
Meet a teammate = 7 points
Meet an enemy = 5 points
Meet another enemy = 3 points
Fight an enemy (pillow fight) = 20 points
Fight enemies with teammate (pillow fight) = 30 points
Convert enemy to ally = 10 points
Convert multiple enemies to allies = 20 points
(I checked with Sensei to confirm that these fight/ally points stack.)

*Night 14 total = 356.5 points*



_DJ for Nights 13 & 14_

*Competition grand total = 1663.5 points*

Thank you everyone for a great competition!  ::D: 
I'm really pleased that my frequency improved during the comp, and I managed to stay motivated even when I got sick.
I didn't get to read as many DJs as I would have liked, but it was fun to follow along and become more familiar with other members.
Congrats to everyone, and keep on dreaming!  ::dreaming::

----------


## livingthedream

VAMOS! another lucid last night which makes for five throughout the competition! A personal record for me, pretty happy!

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/livi...rt-wild-69621/

WILD: 10 points
RC: 2 points
WBTB - 2 points
6 dreams - 6 points
2 fragments - 1 point

21 points+129.5 = 150.5 total points.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Nice work on your impressive final score, Percy!
> I haven't been keeping up with your DJ - are you talking about the September TotMs? Remember that the OP states that only August TotMs are valid for the comp (which finished on Aug 31st), so everyone is capped at the same max of 5 TotMs (so those with Lucid Task Club access don't have a 75 point advantage.)
> Looks like you will still be the top scorer even if you have to remove points. I think I came pretty close though, I'm just writing up my points now.



Well, if someone completed 1 or more August´s ToTM they will have access to the Club and so no one would have the 75 points advantage... I think that is a huge bummer... and I wish I saw that, I could have scored those points with New Personal Tasks... Unfortunately, I did 4 of September´s ToTM, so I am deducting 60 points (that I could have earned in other way) Oh well... the 83 pts from that last minute nap were sort of extra, so deducting the 60 pts does hurt, but would had more without the nap. 


Even though, you were very ahead of me, I don´t think I won this tournament though.

Edit: Wow... you both slowed down at the end, I thought you would kick my lucid butt lol... especially the both of you being in the same team, it is very easy to dream with your partner lol.

Well, it was an awesome tournament, lots of fun. Sorry for the voice recordings, but I wouldn´t have time otherwise to write all down.

You left the pillow fight for the last night? Good trump card, I had mines too :p

----------


## KestrelKat

> Remember that the OP states that only August TotMs are valid for the comp



Oh no I didn't know that... D:
I'll have to deduct points, then...
If there's a cap at 5 ToTMs for points already why is there also a limit to only August ToTMs...?  If anything that's a disadvantage for those who were in the LTC and did September tasks to chain their wings instead of using their lucidity to do an August task...

----------


## ~Dreamer~

> Well, if someone completed 1 or more August´s ToTM they will have access to the Club and so no one would have the 75 points advantage... I think that is a huge bummer... and I wish I saw that, I could have scored those points with New Personal Tasks... Unfortunately, I did 4 of September´s ToTM, so I am deducting 60 points (that I could have earned in other way) Oh well... the 83 pts from that last minute nap were sort of extra, so deducting the 60 pts does hurt, but would had more without the nap.



Sorry about the TotMs, we were just trying to give everyone the same caps for the big point tasks. At least you have completed them for the TotM thread!





> Edit: Wow... you both slowed down at the end, I thought you would kick my lucid butt lol... especially the both of you being in the same team, it is very easy to dream with your partner lol.



Haha yeah, living with your teammate also means getting sick at the same time.  :tongue2:  We both got an awful cough halfway through the comp, so we kept each other up a lot in the second week.
Most of my Week 2 dreams were a lot shorter and less vivid, but I was happy to have a brief "comeback" on the final night!  :smiley: 
It's more exciting when the scores are close anyway, I had fun guessing who would be in top position each day out of you, AnotherDreamer, and me - I think we each leapfrogged a few times.
Good game!  ::cheers:: 






> Oh no I didn't know that... D:
> I'll have to deduct points, then...
> If there's a cap at 5 ToTMs for points already why is there also a limit to only August ToTMs...?  If anything that's a disadvantage for those who were in the LTC and did September tasks to chain their wings instead of using their lucidity to do an August task...



Edit: Sorry, just saw your post. Since the competition ran from 17-31st August, we decided to only include the August tasks. The last comp ran over 2 separate months so both were included. The 5 TotM cap is just a result of there only being 5 August tasks. Sorry if that wasn't clear enough in the OP, I'll try to make it more prominent next time.

----------


## PercyLucid

> Sorry about the TotMs, we were just trying to give everyone the same caps for the big point tasks. At least you have completed them for the TotM thread!
> 
> 
> Haha yeah, living with your teammate also means getting sick at the same time.  We both got an awful cough halfway through the comp, so we kept each other up a lot in the second week.
> Most of my Week 2 dreams were a lot shorter and less vivid, but I was happy to have a brief "comeback" on the final night! 
> It's more exciting when the scores are close anyway, I had fun guessing who would be in top position each day out of you, AnotherDreamer, and me - I think we each leapfrogged a few times.
> Good game! 
> 
> 
> ...



Can´t agree more. Yes, leapfrogged indeed, you have been like 300 pts ahead of me until that sick times came in, I did not expect to win to be honest... I worked my butt off and especially on day #13 and #14 (well, day 12, 13 for 13, 14 night) I did manage my work to be a little more free and have more time to meditate, and MILD like if there was no tomorrow hehe, even though your last night was insane lol...

----------


## KestrelKat

I think next time around I will really challenge myself like FM did, and join in the upper league... Hopefully I won't go through a slump in LDing during my first year teaching.  I hope by the time the next competition comes I'll be having more lucids and will have perfected my techniques  :smiley: 

Good job everyone!

----------


## Higat

Ok, small lucid for the final night. I'm satisfied  :tongue2: 
Definitely signing up again next time  :smiley: 
2NLDs

Dild: 10
Mass telekinesis: 10
Stabilization: 1
Character interaction: 2
Flying: 5

*Total: 252.5*

Final comp night, Zombies. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## livingthedream

Thanks to Sensei and dreamer for hosting this competition. I had 5 LD's in it on 5 seperate days after being on a 2 and ahalf week dry spell.

----------


## ExothermReacton

Was a bit busy the last days so I will sum my results up here.

Day 12, 13 and 14:

Remembered 8 dreams: 8 points

3 WBTB's: 6 point

DILD: 10 points

Day 12,13 and 14 total: 24

Comp total: 140 points

I am very thankful for this competition as it got me back into lucid dreaming. With my pretty high rate of lucids now I can start to work on stability and control which is where the true fun begins!

Next time I need to hit that 200 points...

----------


## Pickman

Night 12:

WBTB fail = 2 points
1 fragment = 0.5 points

Total = 2.5 points

----------


## RelaxAndDream

*Night 14:*
I had no time for dj today. 
I will just post quick my final points. I will do the dj tomorrow afternoon and update this post. 


3 NLD - 3 points 
2 fragments - 1 point
WBTB - 2 points

DILD -  10 points 
RC -  1 point
Basic summoning - 5 points 
Use Ordinary object for dream control - 5 points
Interact with DC - 2 points 
Mind control DC -  5 points 
Telekinesis - 5 points 
Superspeed -  5 points 
Fly - 5 points 
Superstrengh - 5 points (very high jump) 
Element manipulation - 10 points
Electric device - 5 points 

3 DJ Comments - 1 point


*Night Total: 70 Points*


*Competition Final: 646 Points* 

http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/rela...t-lucid-69654/

A really big thanks for organizing this awesome event. I am very happy that I could participate! I made some huge progress. I never thought I could have so many Ld in such a short amount of time while having a lot of fun with you people! Nice to know some of you a little better! Hope to stay in contact and maby see you in some dares or totms again  :;-):

----------


## Sensei

Hmmm... not getting the sleep I need lately. Allergies are getting the best of me, not keeping me up, but making me not want to go to bed. 

A few nights ago
2 dreams and wbtb = 4 points

a couple nights ago 
1 dream = 1 point
Wbtb = 2 points
2 dilds = 15 points
total = 18 points

Rc = 1 point 
Interact with DC = 2 POINTS
invulnerable = 5 points
Super strength = 5 points
Super speed = 5 points

realize I am dreaming. heading towards a forest. Apparently something very important in the forest. As I got closer, I have to fight people, but my powers are fading. I keep getting hit, and I can feel the invulnerability wearing off as I get closer. I use my strength to knock multiple enemies back, but as I get closer (super speed), I am slowing down and my hits are less effective. awake.
total = 18 points

Interact with DC = 2 points
Invulnerable = 5 points
I realize I am dreaming. I think that the forest has been behind me and it is. I head that way and the only thing left is my invulnerability. Some knives prove it. After fighting for a while, it is completely gone and I am almost at the forest. awake.
total = 7

Last night I had
3 non lucids = 3 points
wbtb = 2 points
1 DILD = 10 points
3rd of 3 step task = 15 points
old personal (Zodra) = 10 points
total = 30 points

adv flying = 10 points
fully phase through object = 10 points
tk = 5 points
fire = 10 points
electronic device = 5 points
total = 40


*Spoiler* for _dream_: 




So... I found out in this dream that the forest I was going for the previous dreams is actually in Zodra. I was looking at it in the distance and it reminded me of the world where the Ylasamiri are from, which is funny because of what the Ylasamiri do. 


I was looking across a huge valley and Jason walked next to me. He pointed at an airplane.
"We need to get there. It can't happen with normal dream control." 
We jump in the air and board plane a minute later when we catch up by phasing through the side. It is a pretty big plane, but there is only one compartment, the walls are black and there are computers and all sorts of strange things around.  
"I need to teach you a new form of dream control, normal control doesn't work, you have to use perception, like this." he takes his hand and closes one eye. as he lifts his hand a table on the other side of the room lifts.
"It has to make sense with what you are seeing."
I lift my hand and close one eye. I make it look like a computer on the other side of the cabin is sitting in my hand. I then lift up my hand and the computer lifts with it. I set it down back where it was before. 
"There is no limit like with normal dream control, but it is a little different." he says "try it with something that makes sense to you."
I don't believe him and I try to shoot fire across the room. Nothing happens. I then grab a match and grab the fire and shoot it across the room (using my hand and finger movements. :/ Kind of a strange way for control to work. I'll work with it. I see a glint across the room at a popcorn maker. I look at it and think that the light could be the beginning of a fire. I put my beside my mouth and blow towards it. It lights up like a flame and the whole popcorn maker catches on fire from the little glint of light. I tried it with any reflecting light source in the plane. I can make fire appear from anywhere there is light that looks similar to a little fire. We didn't make it to the forest, but I am planning on going there soon. 




3 night total = 4 + 18 + 18 + 7 + 30 + 40 = 117 points
*Comp total = 788 + 117 = 905 points*

*EVERYONE*
Will be waiting for 24 hours for scores (you all have 24 hours past 8 to report your dreams). I think most people that care about winning or care about their team winning probably knows if they won yet or not.  :smiley:  Also, if I can get an estimate on when you all want the next comp to be, that would be awesome.  ::D:

----------


## Higat

> Also, if I can get an estimate on when you all want the next comp to be, that would be awesome.



Like tomorow  :tongue2: 
No but really as soon as possible, this has been really fun  :smiley:

----------


## Samael

> Hmmm... not getting the sleep I need lately. Allergies are getting the best of me, not keeping me up, but making me not want to go to bed.



Oh, I hear that. We've been getting smoke from the forest fires in Montana -- completely greyed out the sky for a week. _Everyone_ has been tired and irritable.

I'd definitely want to wait at least a couple months before another comp (and some of us have been talking about putting an RPG into play.) If there's another comp for the new year, I'll definitely join up, but I'm not sure I'll be up for it before that (sorry!)

This has been a lot of fun, though. Thanks so much for putting this together, Sensei, and a big thank you to the volunteers!

----------


## JoannaB

Oh and my estimate on when I would like another comp: in a month would be awesome. :-)

----------


## Sensei

I thought that this was quite interesting.  :tongue2:  post your stats if you want to.  :tongue2: 


*Spoiler* for _This competition_: 



44 non lucids
22 Lucids
= 66 dreams (33% lucidity rate)
4 WILDs, 18 DILDs (18%WILDs,82%DILDs)
14 nights (1.57 Lucids a night)(3.14 non lucids a night)
2 nights without lucids (14.3% non lucid nights)
12 nights with lucids (85.7% lucid nights)
or 9 DILDs a week, 2 WILDs a week. 
4.71 dreams a night




not bad statistics I think.  :tongue2: 

*Spoiler* for _Last competition_: 




My last competition:
44 non lucids  ::shock:: 
18 lucids
= 62 dreams (29% lucidity rate)
4 WILDs, 14 DILDs (22% WILD,78%DILD)
14 nights (1.29 lucids a night)(3.14 non lucids a night)
3 nights without lucids (21.4% non lucid nights)
11 nights with lucids (78.6% lucid nights)
or 7 DILDs a week, 2 WILDs a week
4.42 dreams a night



Improvement!!! lol. I expect to see much more improvement for myself next time. 


*Spoiler* for _My first competition ever (October 2012)_: 




50 dreams (there is a reason for this too long to put here)
6 lucids
= 56 dreams (10.7% lucidity rate)
0 WILDs, 6 DILDs (this was before I had had a WILD I believe)
14 nights (.43 lucids a night)(3.57 non lucids a night)
10 nights without lucids (71.4% non lucid nights)
4 nights with lucids (28.6% lucid nights)
or 3 DILDs a week and 0 WILDs a week)
4 dreams a night




Also, note that the only comp I won of these three was the the one that I had 6 LDs.  :tongue2:

----------


## Elcifer

> Also, if I can get an estimate on when you all want the next comp to be, that would be awesome.



The sooner the better. 1-2 months from now would be great.

----------


## StaySharp

I barely had anything more I could write down here. 3 dreams and 1 fragment, making for a total of... 15 points this competition. That's very damn lousy.

Still, the points or lucid dreams (of which I had none during the comp) are not everything, and while I had a few more of my usual erratic dreams I also had more of my dreams that had a discernible link to something I've been doing recently, like the one dream where I was in the Corsair's Stronghold map from Tera, and the locations was actually precisely rebuilt, just spliced up with details that aren't present in the game. That bodes well for a lot of things, like incubation and gaining more control of my dreams. It's just one of thousand barriers I want to tear down in my head, but still it's one barrier less and figuratively speaking leaves me with only 999 now. And I'm pretty sure the next barrier won't take 8 months to reach as I'll be picking up the pace (it's still scary when I think about the absolutely ridiculously negative impact my 2,5 year apprenticeship had on almost anything and everything regarding my mind, like lucid dreaming or funny enough discipline).

As for the next competition? Mentally I didn't even finish with this one, so the earlier the better. It could literally restart tomorrow for me. I've been fighting on and off with my inner lazy bastard for months now so I need anything that helps me stay on track. Something like a permanent competition would be fancy for me, like a permanent point gauge that motivates me to keep up the performance instead of having just 2 focused weeks once every few months... Maybe I'll do something like that.

----------


## cooleymd

> Something like a permanent competition would be fancy for me, like a permanent point gauge that motivates me to keep up the performance instead of having just 2 focused weeks once every few months... Maybe I'll do something like that.



I usually try for Lucids on weekends  :smiley:  at least 1 out of 3 weekends I succeed so I should hit 50 lucids in the next 6 weeks  :smiley: 

I usually have loss of recall on Mon Tue Wed then building back up on Thurs Friday and then lucid Sat or Sun (when I am relaxed)
normally I do slack off on supplements in the week and add extra on the weekends

Until the last 3 days I also had no lucids tho I had over 150 dream segments recalled in nearly 50 dreams at that point

but just in case I finished with Zero I prepared this list because the effort just to recall dreams is worth it

During the competition:

best moment in non lucid dream:

when I dared to offer a finger to a dc girl that I thought I might have a chance with and for her to take hold of that finger before, seeing in my eyes with hers that a girl such as she must be spoken for and immediately releasing her grip.


most fearful moment in non lucid dream:

when I was straining to lean back my neck looking from the very bottom edge of my eyes at the eyes of the balloon cat who I held tightly in my grip as his balloon cat arms stretched around me their claws digging into me, the source of my eye's fear


most elated moment in a non lucid dream:

when I was pirouetting in the falling snow, spinning around and around thinking it's snowing it's snowing


most exciting moment in a non lucid dream:

when after seeing a flash far brighter than I could have imagined in a dream as the lightning struck thinking as I peered thru the brief blind spot from the flash which was between some other large trees, it must have struck a tree, where is the tree and then to see shattering and falling to pieces the whole of the tree every piece in outward free fall utterly torn apart by the lightning


most tender moment in a non lucid dream:

when I anticipated the bad baby falling off the side of the hill, and jumped to the bottom to catch the bad baby scooping it from the air as it fell and then kissing it on the forehead, and placing it back to safety


most disgusting moment in a non lucid dream:

chewing out the eyes of the globular monster that attacked me, It just kept coming back and was impervious to blunt force attacks, after I chewed out
some of its eyes it seemed to have more, Luckily I woke up before I swallowed any of them  :smiley: 


funniest moment in a non lucid dream:

its hard to say, but when I was walking down the street with my family and an irritated girl was having a bitch slap fight with me was pretty funny, we were smacking the crap out of each other  :smiley:

----------


## FryingMan

> I think next time around I will really challenge myself like FM did, and join in the upper league... Hopefully I won't go through a slump in LDing during my first year teaching.  I hope by the time the next competition comes I'll be having more lucids and will have perfected my techniques 
> 
> Good job everyone!



Well I challenged my self without challenging myself really.   Need to work harder next comp.   Hopefully I'll be in a nice quiet period in life so I can give it my full attention.

As for permanent competition: not for me!   It takes some time to recover, especially if I've ramped up the noticing of wakings, usually leaves me somewhat tired for a while.

But some sort of motivating and "staying accountable to goals" thread may help...a little birdy told me to look for something like that here soon!

edit: and...Here it is: Lucid Challenges

----------


## MrPriority

Hey guys, only 1 dream in the last few days. I didn't have enough time really. I had a lot of partying to do ::chuckle:: . 

*old total:* 115.5 points
*Final total:* 116.5 points

I really hope I have some more time in future competitions to also read and write in some people's dream journals. But still, as is, I had a ton of fun and did some crazy new stuff. Good job everyone!

----------


## KestrelKat

I'm with FM on that, I need a little bit to recover!
And I'll be starting my first year of teaching in a few days; I'm going to be way too tired for a competition until Winter Break.  If we could have the next competition right around then, that would be lovely!

Or we could keep it as a summer thing?
Like maybe next summer we could have a competition at the beginning of summer and a competition at the end of summer?

----------


## Sensei

*So I need an update before tonight. I have all the scores, but I think most people have yet to do a final update.*

----------


## LouaiB

> Or we could keep it as a summer thing?
> Like maybe next summer we could have a competition at the beginning of summer and a competition at the end of summer?



oh god no, waiting till next summer?? I'd die that long

----------


## RelaxAndDream

I loved the competition so it would be nice if the next one is not in 6 or 12 month. but i need to recover too and redirect my focus again on for example more meditation and more time for other things. 

i think i would like to do a competition every quarter of a year,say 4 times a year? that should be doable?!


So thanks again for all the work  :smiley: 


*Spoiler* for _Statistics_: 




Statistics: 

13 WBTB´s
32 fragments
26 Dreams
12 DILDS
1 WILD
1 DEILD
-->14 of 40 Dreams lucid: 35%

5 Nights without LD (36%)
9 Nights with LD (64%)
2,86 Dreams per Night
2,29 Fragments per Night

most lucids in one night: 4





p.s. i updated my last post with the dj entry.

----------


## KestrelKat

How about we try to do a quarterly one then, like RelaxAndDream suggested?
Winter Break, Spring Break, Beginning of Summer and End of Summer?  -ish.

----------


## Nightfeather

*Spoiler* for _stats_: 



51 fragments 
14 dreams 
3 LDs

21% lucid nights 
3.6 fragments per night
1   dream per night




I think, 21% lucid nights is something I can work with for the start. More important here is enhancing the quality, as my lucidity in these dreams wasn't that high. 

A quarterly competition sounds nice to me. There's enough time to regenerate and hone one's skills, and not that long a wait like half a year.

----------


## PKJacker

Had a lucid dream today (yay) 
Went back to this competition to see if I could add to my score and found that it's been done for a while (aww)

----------


## Sensei

> Had a lucid dream today (yay) 
> Went back to this competition to see if I could add to my score and found that it's been done for a while (aww)



Where you been PKJacker? You didn't put any dreams in here! congrats on the lucid!

----------


## Sensei

- - - - - - - - - - - Advanced League - - - - - - - - - - - 

 *Calvin & Hobbes* 
• AnotherDreamer  *1510* 
• ~Dreamer~  *1663.5* 
TOTAL  *3,173.5* 


*Snoopy & Woodstock* 
• dolphin  *528* 
• Sensei  *905* 
TOTAL  *1433* 


 *Garfield & Jon* 
• FryingMan  *113.5*  
• PercyLucid  *1829* 
TOTAL  *1942.5* 




- - - - - - - - - - - Intermediate League - - - - - - - - - - - 

 *Lions* 
• cooleymd  *165* 
• Higat  *262.5* 
• KestrelKat  *469.5* 
• livingthedream  *150.5* 
• spellbee2  *241* 
TOTAL  *992* 


 *Tigers* 
• Elcifer  *176.5* 
• ExothermReacton  *140* 
• LouaiB  *136.5*  
• MrPriority  *116.5* 
• Samael  *259* 
TOTAL  *828.5* 


 *Bears* 
• imazu  *400* 
• Nightfeather  *102.5* 
• OneUp  *51* 
• RelaxAndDream  *646* 
• tblanco  *98* 
TOTAL  *1297.5* 




- - - - - - - - - - - Beginner League - - - - - - - - - - - 

 *Fire* 
• CursedSeraphim  *60.5* 
• JoannaB  *21* 
• StaySharp  *11.5* 
TOTAL  *93* 


 *Ice* 
• Pickman  *24* 
• Zachlew  *101* 
TOTAL  *125* 


So for the Advanced League
*Percylucid!!!! 
*1829 points

but the team that won was
*Calvin and Hobbes
*3173.5 points

For the Intermediate League
*RelaxandDream 
*646 points!

and his team, *da bears*. 
1297.5 points

For the Beginner League
*Zachlew
*101 points
and the team* ICE
*125 points



Congrats to all the winners, and good job everyone!!! If you guys have a certain person you want to challenge, or something you want to try, check out this thread. 
http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-challenges/158269-lucid-challenges.html

See yall next time.  :smiley:

----------


## Higat

*Congratz everyone !*

How come I got 469 though my final score's 252  :tongue2:

----------


## FryingMan

Thanks, Sensei, for running this awesome competition!

----------


## MrPriority

Thanks for everything guys, epecilly those who ran it ::D: 

(My score is about 50 less than I counted, is that for a reason I missed, or just a typo?)

----------


## Sensei

> Thanks for everything guys, epecilly those who ran it
> 
> (My score is about 50 less than I counted, is that for a reason I missed, or just a typo?)



gimme a sec, I messed up a couple scores here.  :tongue2:  Sorry, I did that late the other night when I couldn't sleep.

----------


## cooleymd

> Night 14 Total: *132.5*
> 
> Competition Total: *469.5*




Looks like Sensei has it in for KestrelKat  :smiley:

----------


## Sensei

> Looks like Sensei has it in for KestrelKat



What is wrong with me?! I didn't think I was that tired.

----------


## cooleymd

-300.5 for reporting an RC in a non lucid dream  :smiley:  he he  :smiley: 

ok now her score is right but not the team total  :smiley: 
Lions -hundreds  :smiley:

----------


## Nfri

GJ guys!  :smiley:

----------


## StaySharp

Man, so I really had the lowest score? I have a lot to catch up on...

As for my 'eternal' competition idea, I think calling it a permanent gauge would be more precise. I understand it wouldn't be viable for everyone, but the way I work I pick up pace slowly, but my speed in almost anything gradually and permanently increases for as long as mankind will not go to ridiculous lengths to interfere and stop me. During the first real free year I had in my life I spend almost 6 months mostly playing games and lazing around all day long. Then I gradually played less and less and did more and more mental and in general productive stuff, needed less sleep but had more dreams which were more vivid... until at the end of the year I had a colossally awesome level of dream recall, I barely had to divert my attention from reality with games and the likes and every day was productive and happy. Well as happy as I get in a wretched world like this.
Then I get my full-time apprenticeship + several layers of other issues and me constantly doing other peoples bidding's and it's back to square one... I don't need a break from stuff like lucidity, I just need the set and setting to keep focusing a bit on it everyday, but nowadays I'm on the best way to achieve exactly that, and thus I've been thinking about the permanent gauge, to take a look at the statistics of picking up the pace. I like statistics. I just don't precisely know how to do that yet, but I have some ideas.

----------


## LouaiB

Thnx Guys for this awesome Comp!!! I'm really happy I could participate  :smiley: 

Everyone did a good job, me too (even though I ranked 11/15 in the middle league T^T), but remember the previous comps where I barely had any lucids, and was ecstatic and proud just to reach 100 pts?? Like, it was the greatest goal to reach 100 pts and get 2 lucids. Oh how time and practice improves a person x). I need to DJ every day though, cuz it's always "just lemme listen to this one song" or "imma just post this then do my DJ", then be like "dang.....I forgot the dreams....QnQ". Also I had this brilliant alarm app that is an anime girl waking you up, and she doesn't shut up unless you tap her like 20 times. That was the only app ever to wake me up efficiently, and now since I sleep in the living room, I can't use it or else her cute little self will wake me up to my family's laughter on why I have an anime alarm YnY. Normal alarms just leak into my dreams, and when they wake me up, I keep pushing the snooze over and over for 3 hours, and then when my 9 hour sleep is over, I'd finally wake up and be like "WTF is wrong with me??!! >n<".

Haha hope you got entertained by this.....fable (?)....

----------


## PercyLucid

Thanks!

Awesome job everybody!

----------


## JoannaB

And in my own personal tradition of having a lucid soon after a dream competition, I did it!

LUCID with FAs: fly through solid object, hostile dream characters shooting with bow and arrow - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Nfri

join the next competition!

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-expe...er-2015-a.html

----------


## Sensei

http://www.dreamviews.com/lucid-chal...n-signups.html
New comp. Under new management.  :wink2:

----------

